# Älteres und altes kleines Angelzubehör



## eiszeit (26. November 2020)

Was auch immer wieder interessant ist, mit welchem Zubehör haben die Angler in vergangenen Zeiten
geangelt.
Hier drei sog. Gürtelhakensysteme für den Raubfischfang aus den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts.
Es gab sie u. a. von der Fa. DAM in zwei Größen, 21 (große Köder), 26 (kleine Köder)
Leg mal zwei Fotos bei:









Von links nach rechts:
ca. 1962, Art. Nr. B (Berlin) 1900 26 für kleiner Köderfische
ca. 1966, Art. Nr. 1900 26
ca. 1967, Änderung der Art. Nr. aus 1900 21 wird Art. Nr. 5500 021


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. November 2020)

Das sind sogenannte "Sattel-Systeme", mit solch einem hab ich in den 80ern mal geangelt. 
Zwar anders verpackt, aber sonst in der gleichen Ausführung und auch von DAM. 
Interessant die beiden Zwillings(nicht Drillinge!) haken und der Preis... 
In den 80ern hat so ein System so um die 3 bis 4 DM gekostet, ich habe mit so einem aber nie was gefangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was auch immer wieder interessant ist, mit welchem Zubehör haben die Angler in vergangenen Zeiten
> geangelt.
> Hier drei sog. Gürtelhakensysteme für den Raubfischfang aus den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts.
> Es gab sie u. a. von der Fa. DAM in zwei Größen, 21 (große Köder), 26 (kleine Köder)
> ...


Hallo,

damit habe ich damals, in den 1960ern auch Hechte gefangen . Ein oder zwei solcher Montagen habe ich auch noch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (27. November 2020)

Ich hab irgendwo noch diese "Hechtling" Patenthaken,sind so ähnlich. Grausamer Shit.


----------



## zokker (27. November 2020)

Toll und da stand ja sogar noch was in "deutscher Schrift" drauf ...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo noch diese "Hechtling" Patenthaken,sind so ähnlich. Grausamer Shit.


Tja, die böse alte Zeit, wo noch standesgemäß Fische gequält wurden!
Die heutigen Drillinge tun diesen bestimmt weniger weh?
Meiner Ansicht nach war bei den damaligen Schlucksystemen, das Problem erst da, wenn der Fisch (Hecht) davon kam.
Wenn nicht, wurde er ohnehin abgeschlagen!
Persönlich habe ich auch heute keinen moralischen Ansatz, um nicht etwa Köfis zu satteln, nur durch Erkenntnis eben nicht mehr mit Drillingen/Zwillingen, sondern mit großen Einzelhaken, auf Waller beispielsweise.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo noch diese "Hechtling" Patenthaken,sind so ähnlich. Grausamer Shit.


Hallo,

das mit "grausamer Shit" muss man im Kontext der Zeit sehen. Niemand hätte in den 1960ern oder auch 1970ern und auch noch in den1980ern einen maßigen Hecht (oder auch anderen maßigen Fisch) wieder zurückgesetzt. Man ging Angeln wegen der Freude, der Entspannung etc., aber ganz klar auch um einen, oder auch mehrere Fische für die Pfanne mitzunehmen, das war die Zielvorstellung.
Gerade dieses Sattelsystem, wie wir es auch nannten, war ja fischschonend ausgelegt. Es erlaubt nämlich den sofortigen Anschlag nach dem Biss und verhinderte daher das meist tödliche Schluckenlassen. Dies spielte natürlich bei einem maßigen Fisch keine Rolle, da der sowieso mitgenommen wurde. Aber gerade untermaßige hatten mit diesem Sattelsystem viel bessere Überlebenschancen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit "grausamer Shit" muss man im Kontext der Zeit sehen. Niemand hätte in den 1960ern oder auch 1970ern und auch noch in den1980ern einen maßigen Hecht (oder auch anderen maßigen Fisch) wieder zurückgesetzt. Man ging Angeln wegen der Freude, der Entspannung etc., aber ganz klar auch um einen, oder auch mehrere Fische für die Pfanne mitzunehmen, das war die Zielvorstellung.
> Gerade dieses Sattelsystem, wie wir es auch nannten, war ja fischschonend ausgelegt. Es erlaubt nämlich den sofortigen Anschlag nach dem Biss und verhinderte daher das meist tödliche Schluckenlassen. Dies spielte natürlich bei einem maßigen Fisch keine Rolle, da der sowieso mitgenommen wurde. Aber gerade untermaßige hatten mit diesem Sattelsystem viel bessere Überlebenschancen.
> ...


 
Ja, das stimmt! Kann mich noch an alte s/w Fotos erinnern, wie sie vor kurzem in der "Fisch & Fang" aus den 60er/70er Jahren nochmal abgedruckt worden sind:

Da lagen 6 und mehr! abgeschlagene Hechte und Zander in einem Boot, ich glaube Fangbegrenzung bzw. - limitierung war damals ein Fremdwort... 
Zu dem System gab es mal einen Tip in einer Ausgabe vom "Blinker' aus den frühen 80er Jahren:
" Um den Köfi gar nicht mehr zu verletzen, legt man ihm einen Teil eines Damenstrumpfes um, in den dann der obere Haken gestochen wird", "zudem verfangen sich die Zähne eines Hechtes oder Zanders in dem Strumpfmaterial und ein ausspucken des Köfis wird so erschwert"...

Ich habe damals überwiegend mit Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach am besten erfolgreich geangelt, da es solche Systeme in der Größe  für 
fingerlange Köfis nicht gab....


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt! Kann mich noch an alte s/w Fotos erinnern, wie sie vor kurzem in der "Fisch & Fang" aus den 60er/70er Jahren nochmal abgedruckt worden sind:
> 
> Da lagen 6 und mehr! abgeschlagene Hechte und Zander in einem Boot, ich glaube Fangbegrenzung bzw. - limitierung war damals ein Fremdwort...
> Zu dem System gab es mal einen Tip in einer Ausgabe vom "Blinker' aus den frühen 80er Jahren:
> ...


Hallo,

Limitierung hatten wir, in unseren Verein damals, in den 1960ern schon. Das waren, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere 2 Karpfen, 4 Schleien, 2 Hechte, 2 Zander und 4 Forellen oder Äschen pro Tag. Andere Fischarten waren nicht limitiert. Erst viel später wurden Wochen- und auch Jahreslimits noch zusätzlich eingeführt. Wochenlimits auch gewässerspezifisch und Jahreslimits gibts bis heute nur bei Karpfen und Forellen, hier jeweils 30 Fische. Äschen spielen leider keine Rolle mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. November 2020)

Die Systeme waren auch nicht grausam. Wenn überhaupt etwas endgültig war, dann die Schluckpause von einer Zigarettenlänge. Aber da die Montagen recht hagelbuachan waren, hielten sich Massenfänge auch schwer in Grenzen. Also alles paletti...!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Systeme waren auch nicht grausam. Wenn überhaupt etwas endgültig war, dann die Schluckpause von einer Zigarettenlänge. Aber da die Montagen recht hagelbuachan waren, hielten sich Massenfänge auch schwer in Grenzen. Also alles paletti...!


Hallo,

hagelbuachan ist gut  und richtig. Aber das zu verstehen muss man schon Oberbayer, Niederbayer oder Oberpfälzer sein. Da meine EX Oberpfälzerin war, habe ich da entsprechende Spachkenntnisse. Die sagen allerdings: hogelbouchern.
Für Nichtheimische, das heißt grobschlächtig, derb.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. November 2020)

Um zu vermitteln, wie grob... Anfang der 70er war es an Neusiedlersee üblich, wie folgt auf Zander und Aale zu montieren:

Sportex, honiggelb, oder ein Knüppel in vergleichbarer Stabhochsprungqualität.
Rolle entsprechend so groß, dass mindestens 150 m 50er draufgingen. Merke: Bei Raubfisch immer mindestens 50er Mono!
Die genannte 50er Mono... die Locken des Nylondrahtes machen sich gut in der Abendsonne.
Posen von 25 gr. Tragkraft aufwärts. Dazu ein Sargblei von min. 40 gr. - weil man ja übertief einstellt (Anm. der See ist max. 2 m tief.)
Am Karabinerwirbel ein Stahlvorfach. Grün gemantelt, höchstens 25 cm lang, derb und mit einem Zwillings Schluckhaken. Schließlich gehts auf Räuber.

Das überhaupt was gefangen wurde, ist eh ein Wunder. Bis dann ein Kölner auftauchte und mir die "holländische Methode" zeigte. So mit 18er Vorfach und 10er Goldhaken - dann wuppte das!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> " Um den Köfi gar nicht mehr zu verletzen, legt man ihm einen Teil eines Damenstrumpfes um, in den dann der obere Haken gestochen wird", "zudem verfangen sich die Zähne eines Hechtes oder Zanders in dem Strumpfmaterial und ein ausspucken des Köfis wird so erschwert"



Cool, kenne ich noch gar nicht, ich höre gerne von diesen alten Wilderertricks.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es auch für einen Waller, oder Aal problematisch wird den Köfi wieder aus zu spucken.
Könnte man also modifizieren, diese Technik?
Danke, fürs (mit)teilen!

Jürgen


----------



## eiszeit (27. November 2020)

Noch solch kleines Angelzubehör von DAM aus, ab den 60ern.
Die DAM Cellu-Posen, Plastikposen und damit es "natürlicher" wird, einige Korkschwimmer von DAM.
Die max. Tragkraft bei den abgebildeten ging da bis 20g -das reichte schon für den Hecht-,
es war für alles was dabei auch für die  kleinen Weißfischchen.
Für die Nachtangelei gab es auch schon Leuchtposen, für dei leichteste Stippangelei konnte man sogar
die Antenne aufschrauben.
Hier ein Bild davon:


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2020)

Ist die dritte Pose links unten (schwarzes Unterteil) evtl. selbstleuchtend?


----------



## eiszeit (27. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ist die dritte Pose links unten (schwarzes Unterteil) evtl. selbstleuchtend?


Ja ist sie und auch die 6. 12. und 15. von links.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info! So ein Ding habe ich nämlich auch noch irgendwo in einer Box - wurde vor Urzeiten als Aalpose verkauft (zumindest von meinem damaligen Angelladen).

Hat trotz der halbwuchtig aussehenden Form relativ wenig Tragkraft - wie viel genau, weiß ich nicht auswendig (es steht, glaube ich, auch keine Angabe dazu drauf).

Aber scheint das genau gleiche Modell zu sein, ist ja lustig. Meines leuchtet allerdings auch nach kräftigem Anstrahlen per UV-Lampe nicht mehr wirklich nach.

Mehr als ein ganz leichtes hellgrünes Schimmern bringt die nicht mehr.

Mit einem per Schlauch befestigten Knicklicht oben auf der Antenne funzt die aber nach wie vor und reagiert nicht mal so unempfindlich - durchaus gut angelbar.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2020)

Die je dritten, von links und rechts, hatte ich auch. Einmal für damalige Verhältnisse eine schmale Zanderpose und an der rechten konnte man problemlos ein Segelboot festmachen.

Und die rot-weissen Korkschwimmer waren und sind heute noch Standards. An keinem Posentyp klebt mehr schöne Erinnerung!


----------



## Jason (28. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Noch solch kleines Angelzubehör von DAM aus, ab den 60ern.
> Die DAM Cellu-Posen, Plastikposen und damit es "natürlicher" wird, einige Korkschwimmer von DAM.
> Die max. Tragkraft bei den abgebildeten ging da bis 20g -das reichte schon für den Hecht-,
> es war für alles was dabei auch für die  kleinen Weißfischchen.
> ...


So eine hab ich auch. Das ist eine DAM Pose? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360591



Mein Gott, die alten Zeichnungen aus den Angelfolianten sind also wahr, es gab diese Posen wirklich- Ich dachte, das wäre wie bei den antiken Seekarten und den Meeresungeheuern.
ich bin total erschüttert.


----------



## ragbar (28. November 2020)

Grausamer Shit heißt: Ich hab das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch und Hakendurchstich am (Fisch-)Rücken gehasst, obwohl ich es praktiziert habe und es erlaubt war.

Als Jugendlicher hat mich das angekotzt, wenn der Köderfisch lebend/sterbend seine Runden unter dem Schwimmer zog.

Weil ich geglaubt habe,das wäre der einzige Weg zum Ultrahecht.

Wenig später gab es dann die Gummiwelle, und diese Art des Angelns mit Köderfisch hatte sich für mich persönlich erledigt,ich bin dann mit den ersten Actionshads an meine Hechte gekommen. Alle Angelarten mit totem Köderfisch wie Drachko sind auch ok. Hauptsache gleich hops und keine Quälerei.
Ich war mal mit ner Gruppe Franzosen angeln, da war ich statt zu angeln beschäftigt damit, die Fische, die diese Typen geangelt hatten und einfach am Ufer verrecken ließen,abzuschlagen und zu töten. Die Quälerei der Fische ging mir auch gegen den Strich.
Soviel nur zu Info.
Für mich hat sich das Angeln mit lebenden Fischen (in Frankreich im Salzwasser mit lebenden Sandaalen auf Woba ect. an der Tagesordnung,hier dann aber Lippenanköderung mit Einzelhaken), auch wo es erlaubt wäre,erledigt.
Es gibt genug Alternativen,wenn die nicht ziehen, fange ich halt nicht. Punkt.
Ich bin aber so realistisch, wenn nun die Apokalypse ansteht und es wäre der einzige Weg, an Futter zu kommen, es wieder zu tun, aber nur für Hobby,nee.


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info! So ein Ding habe ich nämlich auch noch irgendwo in einer Box - wurde vor Urzeiten als Aalpose verkauft (zumindest von meinem damaligen Angelladen).
> 
> Hat trotz der halbwuchtig aussehenden Form relativ wenig Tragkraft - wie viel genau, weiß ich nicht auswendig (es steht, glaube ich, auch keine Angabe dazu drauf).


Ja das stimmt mit dem wuchtigen Aussehen, hatte aber nur 7g Tragkraft, genau richtig für den Aal. Die abgebildeten Leuchtposen funktionieren auch noch,
zwar nicht so hell wie ein Knicklicht -ich sag mal eher dezent- aber hat man sich daran gewöhnt passt es.


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So eine hab ich auch. Das ist eine DAM Pose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fehlt ne Reinigung , leuchtet sie noch?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Grausamer Shit heißt: Ich hab das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch und Hakendurchstich am (Fisch-)Rücken gehasst, obwohl ich es praktiziert habe und es erlaubt war.
> 
> Als Jugendlicher hat mich das angekotzt, wenn der Köderfisch lebend/sterbend seine Runden unter dem Schwimmer zog.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

schon klar. Ich habe die letzten 10 Jahre, in welchen der lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt war (Verbot kam 1985), auch schon zum weit überwiegenden Teil mit der Spinnrute gefischt. Aber wie fischte der Standard-Ansitzfischer in den 1960ern und 1970ern ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem der Hecht frei war? Zumindest bei uns: der saß an seiner Stelle eine der Ruten auf Friedfische, meist Karpfen, ausgelegt und in der anderen Richtung die mit lebendem Köderfisch auf Hecht. War gang und gäbe.
Spinnfischen machten die Alten so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Ich kannte bei uns im Verein vielleicht gerade mal 2/3 ältere Spinnfischer. Die anderen waren alle der Jugend entsprungen. Einen älteren Spezialisten, welcher immer wandernd mit dem toten Köderfisch die Stellen abklopfte hatten wir noch. War auch so ziemlich der einzige, welcher von den "Alten" zweistellige Fangergebnisse aufweisen konnte. Die anderen konnten froh sein, wenn sie das Jahr über 6/8 Hechte fingen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Michael.S (28. November 2020)

Die waren bei uns als Aalpose bekannt , dafür waren sie auch sehr gut geeignet


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. November 2020)

Von den Korkposen gab es auch kürzere, Tragkraft nur 2-3 gr., mit denen hab ich damals mit kleinen Barschen (mit Lippenanköderung auf größere Artgenossen und Hecht geangelt (bei Steganlagen) und es hat immer sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2020)

Hallo
Sehr schöner Thread   
Ich mag auch die kleinen Sachen .
Ich würde gern was dazu beitragen. 














Und die Pose leuchtet noch.


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

Ah, alte Hakenpäckchen, sehr schön.

-Werbemäßig gut gemacht-,  in der Zeit wurde oft auch auf den Hakenpäckchen andere Artikel der Fa. beworben.
Kataloge waren Mangelware, es kam nicht jeder ran und das Netz gab es halt nicht, einfach andere Zeiten.
Hier mal Beispiele von DAM und Noris/Shakespeare.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, alte Hakenpäckchen, sehr schön.
> 
> -Werbemäßig gut gemacht-,  in der Zeit wurde oft auch auf den Hakenpäckchen andere Artikel der Fa. beworben.
> Kataloge waren Mangelware, es kam nicht jeder ran und das Netz gab es halt nicht, einfach andere Zeiten.
> Hier mal Beispiele von DAM und Noris/Shakespeare.


Ja bei meinen ist auch oft Werbung hinten drauf.
Die wurden teilweise richtig künstlerisch gestaltet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und die Pose leuchtet noch.



Echt lustig, offenbar die meistverkaufte Oldschool-Leuchtpose der Welt 

Schon wieder einer, der so ein Ding (noch) besitzt  Da könnte man ja schon fast nen "Club der Selbsterleuchteten" aufmachen


----------



## Jason (28. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Da fehlt ne Reinigung , leuchtet sie noch?


Wird heute Abend getestet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

Ja ja Jason, dann gehörst auch zum Club der "Leuchten" und wie wären schon vier.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. November 2020)

Mit alten Posen kann ich auch dienen: Kennt jemand von euch noch die "Cellis" und die  "Vista vario flöte" von DAM noch? Da konnte man die Schnur bei ersteren entweder zentral durchführen oder halt außen, entweder als Lauf- oder Feststellposen. 

Bei der "Flöte" ging das nur außen oder unten durch eine  Öse... 
Die beiden Posen sind noch ungefischte, wie das funktionsprinzip bei der "Flöte" ist, kann da jemand was zu sagen? 

Der Vorteil bei beiden Posen ist, das man sie jederzeit bei bestehender Montage auswechseln kann! 
Ne "Leuchtpose" hab ich auch noch (auch ungefischt)...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Echt lustig, offenbar die meistverkaufte Oldschool-Leuchtpose der Welt
> 
> Schon wieder einer, der so ein Ding (noch) besitzt  Da könnte man ja schon fast nen "Club der Selbsterleuchteten" aufmachen


Hallo,

der alte Lajos hat auch noch so eine . Außerdem noch einen Leuchtschwimmer mit Batterie. Der zeigte den Biss an (oder sollte es, klappte manchmal nicht), war aber nicht so der große Bringer aber was kauft man da nicht alles als Jungangler zusammen. Müsste so 1962 bis 1965 gewesen sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

Kann sich noch wer an die "Makrelenpose" der D.A.M. erinnern? Eine der eindrucksvollsten Serien Posen, die jemals auf dem Markt waren!

Ausgezogen mit Antenne in der Erinnerung einen halben Meter lang. Schnurlaufösen für Wäscheleinen... ein Gigant. Wenn man es nicht gewußt hätte, wie groß Makrelen werden, man hätte die Pose dringend einem wie F.A. Mitchell-Hedges empfohlen.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

Diese Ambivalenz beim Wallerfischen mit dem quasi religiösen C&R und den lebenden Köderfischen werde ich auch nie so richtig verstehen. Auf der einen Seite unbedingt den Waller releasen und auf der anderen Seite einen Eimer voll Köderfische verheizen... irgendwie nicht so logisch.

Ich habe den lebenden Köderfisch auch nie sonderlich gemocht. Das war nie so richtig meine Welt. Außer beim Barschfischen mit lebenden, fingerlangen Lauben an den rot-weißen Korkposen ... da würde heute noch nichts drübergehen, so man noch dürfte,


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

Yep, die dritte Pose auf dem Bild wurde sowohl als Leuchtpose als auch ohne von vielen Herstellern (ebenso wie die vorher vorgestellte Pose von DAM)
hergestellt. Es gab sie in unterschiedlichen Größen.

Die Celli und Vista Posen von DAM kamen in den 80er Jahren auf den Markt. Es gab auch sehr unterschiedliche davon.







Bild 1: links die unterschiedliche Outfits der Celli Posen, rechts aufgeräumte Cellis
Es gab:

Celli grün in 5 und 19g
Celli weiß in 25 und 35g
Celli transparent in 2, 4 und 6g
Celli schwarz/weiß Antenne in 2, 4 und 6g
Celli schwarz/rot Antenne in 2, 4 und 6g
Celli schwarz/rot/gelber Ring in 2, 4 und 6g
Celli Leuchtpose 4, und 9g und 2,5 und 4,5g
Celli Jumbo in 90, 120 und 150g (ist auf dem letzten Bild)
Etwas füher als die Celli kamen die Vista auf den Markt die ebenso an die Schnur angebracht werden konnten.
Besonderheit Vista Vario, durch das ziehen der Antenne konnte man den Auftrieb und damit die Tragkraft ändern (hab ich noch nicht probiert)







Bild 2: links die unterschiedlichen Outfits der Vista Posen, rechts aufgeräumte Vistas
Es gab:

Vista Flöte grün in 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 12, 16g und eigenschwer
Vista Vario transparent in 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 11, 12, 14 und 16g
Vista Star (Leuchtpose) grün/rot in 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 10, 11, 15  und 15g
Zu guter letzt die Flötenlochposen von DAM die kamen erstmals 1980 auf den Markt gab es auch in unterschiedlichen Varianten.
Die Besonderheit (lt. DAM), die Posen haben an der Antenne eine Öffnung die sich füllt wenn der Fisch beisst, d.h.der Widerstand für den Fisch wird geringer (die Flöte hab ich auch noch nicht probiert)




Bild 3: die ersten Flötenposen (Bildmitte) haben ne innenligende Schnurführung, noch zu Ergänzung andere Posen
Die Vistas und Cellis waren mit Erläuterung zur handhabe schön einzeln verpackt, für die Leuchtposen wurde die gleiche Stabbatterie wie für die Rolle DAM Quick BX 40 Sensor verwendet, an der Jumbo 120g sieht man wie pompös der Schwimmer ist und es gab sie auch noch in 90g und 150g


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

@eiszeit ... du solltest einen Bildband "Museales der D.A.M." veröffentlichen!


----------



## Jason (28. November 2020)

@eiszeit 
Und dachte, du sammelst nur Rollen und Ruten. Sehr schöne alte Posen sind das, die du uns da zeigst. Alle gut erhalten, einfach Topp. 
Ich habe auch ein paar alte Schätzchen.




Die linke habe ich ja schon mal gezeigt. Nun habe ich die gewienert und sie leuchtet auch noch. Die beiden daneben sind ebenfalls Leuchtposen und tun auch noch ihren Dienst. Drei von den Cellis sind auf Wickelbrettchen, die auch schon viel Jahre auf den Buckel haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Ambivalenz beim Wallerfischen mit dem quasi religiösen C&R und den lebenden Köderfischen werde ich auch nie so richtig verstehen. Auf der einen Seite unbedingt den Waller releasen und auf der anderen Seite einen Eimer voll Köderfische verheizen... irgendwie nicht so logisch.
> 
> Ich habe den lebenden Köderfisch auch nie sonderlich gemocht. Das war nie so richtig meine Welt. Außer beim Barschfischen mit lebenden, fingerlangen Lauben an den rot-weißen Korkposen ... da würde heute noch nichts drübergehen, so man noch dürfte,


Hallo,

das mit dem lebenden Köderfisch auf Barsche machten wir damals, als Jugendliche, Anfang der 1960er Jahre, gern im alten Kanalhafen (LMD-Kanal) in Nürnberg. Erst fingen wir ganz kleine Rotaugen (so 6-8 cm lang) und dann mit denen auf Barsche. Ging wie das Katzelmachen. War sehr kurzweilig. Leider wurde der alte Hafen 1964 einem Straßenbauprojekt geopfert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kann sich noch wer an die "Makrelenpose" der D.A.M. erinnern? Eine der eindrucksvollsten Serien Posen, die jemals auf dem Markt waren!
> 
> Ausgezogen mit Antenne in der Erinnerung einen halben Meter lang. Schnurlaufösen für Wäscheleinen... ein Gigant. Wenn man es nicht gewußt hätte, wie groß Makrelen werden, man hätte die Pose dringend einem wie F.A. Mitchell-Hedges empfohlen.


Waren die aus Plastik ?
Unten weiß,das Oberteil rot.Die Antenne kann man ellenlang ausziehen.
Ober und Unterteil kann man trennen.
In der Pose habe ich früher immer Sachen versteckt,die man rauchen kann.  ...........


----------



## eiszeit (28. November 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> In der Pose habe ich früher immer Sachen versteckt,die man rauchen kann.  ...........


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> der alte Lajos hat auch noch so eine


Ich hab auch noch solche Teile, allerdings nicht gekauft.

Als Jugendlicher bin ich früher die Flüsse hier in der Gegend entlang patrouilliert und habe nach Stellen gesucht, wo sich im Geäst  Treibgut angesammelt hat.  Da waren dann häufig auch Posen/Schwimmer dabei, u.a. auch diese Dinger.  

Dass man die mit ner Lampe anstrahlen muss um sie zum Leuchten zu bringen, ist mir erst viel später  aufgefallen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab auch noch solche Teile, allerdings nicht gekauft.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, die Dinger waren so um 1965 ziemlich verbreitet. Waren innen mit Phosphor beschichtet, die musste man erst mit der Taschenlampe anstrahlen, dann leuchteten die eine zeitlang und man musste das Prozedere wiederholen, wenn die Leuchtkraft nachließ.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe den lebenden Köderfisch auch nie sonderlich gemocht


Als ich mit 18 Jahren endlich ohne Begleitung angeln durfte, hab ich das auch schnell freiwillig sein lassen.  Hab ich auch nie vermisst.  Als dann das Verbot kam, war ich eh nicht betroffen.  Die alte Garde hat das weniger gestört, inkl. manche Aufseher.

Ich hab in den 90er Jahren meine Welse am Po auf Tauwurm, Kalamari und Blinker gefangen, obwohl mir alle erzählt haben, ohne lebenden Köderfisch ginge nichts.

Highlight war der Fang meines PB-Waller auf Tauwurm an der Spürangel.  Mein Kumpel hatte 5  Ruten mit Köderfisch ausgelegt, weil ich ja nur mit einer Rute gefischt habe.   Er ging aber trotzdem leer aus.

Kann man aber nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Waren die aus Plastik ?
> Unten weiß,das Oberteil rot.Die Antenne kann man ellenlang ausziehen.
> Ober und Unterteil kann man trennen.
> In der Pose habe ich früher immer Sachen versteckt,die man rauchen kann.  ...........


Die ich meine konnte man nicht teilen. Also nicht so, dass sich ein nennenswerter Hohlraum gebildet hat.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. November 2020)

Auf dem ersten Bild von Eiszeit sieht man ganz rechts 2 kleine, rot- schwarze Cellis, von denen hab ich auch eine gehabt und bis dieses Jahr eine mit 2 gr. Tragkraft auch erfolgreich in Verwendung! 

Das besondere an denen ist/war, sie haben ein versteckte Antenne, die in der Pose verschraubbar ist und während der Anwendung umgedreht und auf die Posenspitze aufgeschraubt wird (siehe das weiße Gewinde). 

Kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, das die Cellis und Flöten einzeln verpackt waren und ziemlich teuer! Hatte damals bis September 84 eben nur Taschengeld... 

Das war aber eine echt gute Idee mit diesen Spezialposen von DAM, finde ich!  Wie lange gab's die eigentlich? 

Andal: Ja, diese "Makrelenposen" kenne ich auch noch gut! Unten war so ein Eiförmiges Oval in Schwarz und die Antenne war mindestens 40 cm lang.... Tragkraft ab 60gr.?
War für mich eher ne Wallerpose zum kombinierten Grund- und Posenangeln... 
Auf Makrelen hat man damals mit "Makrelenfliegen" über dem Pilker geangelt, ich habe so  einen überdimensionierten "Waggler" noch nie bei irgendeinem Kollegen im Einsatz gesehen.... Ob die Antenne fest war oder teleskopierbar, weiß ich nicht mehr. Jedenfalls hat das Ding viel Platz weggenommen!


----------



## Nelearts (28. November 2020)

Welchen Hohlraum meinst Du @Andal?
Den in der Pose oder den nach dem Genuß des Inhaltes?


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

Gar keine Hohlraum. Ich bin doch ein anständiger Angler.


----------



## Jason (28. November 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> In der Pose habe ich früher immer Sachen versteckt,die man rauchen kann. ...........


Also für Schmuggelwahre gut geeignet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (29. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild von Eiszeit sieht man ganz rechts 2 kleine, rot- schwarze Cellis, von denen hab ich auch eine gehabt und bis dieses Jahr eine mit 2 gr. Tragkraft auch erfolgreich in Verwendung!
> 
> Das besondere an denen ist/war, sie haben ein versteckte Antenne, die in der Pose verschraubbar ist und während der Anwendung umgedreht und auf die Posenspitze aufgeschraubt wird (siehe das weiße Gewinde).
> 
> ...


Die Cellis gab es bis ca. 1991.
Ich leg mal noch ein Bild bei mit der drehbaren Antenne als 2g Celli





Die Antenne hat beidseits ein Gewinde, einmal konnte man die Antenne im Posenkörper verstecken und anderseits gut sichtbar außen aufschrauben.
Es gab sie in rot/schwarz und weiß/schwarz, die Celli Antennenposen mein ich.
Unten seht ihr den Celli Leuchtschwimmer der auch noch nach 1991 verkauft wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (29. November 2020)

Hallo,


eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Antenne hat beidseits ein Gewinde, einmal konnte man die Antenne im Posenkörper verstecken und anderseits gut sichtbar außen aufschrauben.


Posen mit diesen Wechselantennen hab ich auch schon gefunden, die sahen aber anders aus. Hat wohl jemand die Idee kopiert.


Jason schrieb:


> Also für Schmuggelwahre gut geeignet.



Gibt auch Angler, die mögen Ruten mit abschraubbarer Endkappe.


----------



## eiszeit (29. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Posen mit diesen Wechselantennen hab ich auch schon gefunden, die sahen aber anders aus. Hat wohl jemand die Idee kopiert.


Kopiert nicht, die sind auch von DAM nur älterem Datums.
Leg mal ein foto bei:




Die Wechselantenne und auch Zelluloid als Posenstoff geht bei DAM bis ins Jahr 1936 zurück.


----------



## fishhawk (29. November 2020)

Hallo,


eiszeit schrieb:


> die sind auch von DAM nur* älterem *Datums.


Treffer !!!  Die zweite und dritte Pose von links.

Danke.

Man merkt halt, dass ich kein Jungspund mehr bin.  Ist schon länger her, dass ich im Treibgut nach Posen gestöbert habe.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. November 2020)

Wo wir hier auch die Leuchtposen besprechen: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie lange es schon Knicklichter gibt, aber von DAM gab es Anfang der 80er Jahre 2 Liquids, Luziferin und Luciferase zum selbermischen in mitgelieferten Kapseln, die man entweder an der Rutenspitze oder auch auf Antennen bestimmter Posen aufstecken konnte... Das Set war nicht gerade billig und kostete 14 - 15 DM. 

Knicklichter waren damals auch nicht gerade preiswert, bis 3 DM wurde schon verlangt... 
Übrigens sind o.g.Chemikalien auch in Knickies enthalten, getrennt durch eine Luftblase in einer Glaskapsel. Erst wenn diese sich mischen, leuchtets....


----------



## Andal (29. November 2020)

Wenn ich schon immer lesen musste "schöne leichte blahblahblah Pose" und dann so Werte, wie 15 gr. Tragkraft. Ich wollte eine Pose und keine Boje!


----------



## Jason (29. November 2020)

Ich hab noch was gefunden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





@eiszeit kannst du die mittlere zuordnen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (29. November 2020)

Wenn es die ist -müsstest mal die Länge messen- dann erfolgte der Vertrieb durch FAK und evtl. auch von anderen Firmen.


----------



## Jason (29. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360758
> Anhang anzeigen 360759
> 
> 
> Wenn es die ist -müsstest mal die Länge messen- dann erfolgte der Vertrieb durch FAK und evtl. auch von anderen Firmen.


Sie ist 120mm. Aus welchem Katalog ist der Ausschnitt? Und vielen dank für die Mühe. Du als Historiker von altem Angelgerät wirst so oft gebeten, Fragen zu beantworten. Aber ich glaube, du machst das gerne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2020)

Hab auch noch ne Pose gefunden.
Ich finde auch die Namen teilweise nett.
Hier das "Kugelfloß" von Dam.
Hier leuchtet auch die Spitze


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wo wir hier auch die Leuchtposen besprechen: Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie lange es schon Knicklichter gibt, aber von DAM gab es Anfang der 80er Jahre 2 Liquids, Luziferin und Luciferase zum selbermischen in mitgelieferten Kapseln, die man entweder an der Rutenspitze oder auch auf Antennen bestimmter Posen aufstecken konnte... Das Set war nicht gerade billig und kostete 14 - 15 DM.
> 
> Knicklichter waren damals auch nicht gerade preiswert, bis 3 DM wurde schon verlangt...
> Übrigens sind o.g.Chemikalien auch in Knickies enthalten, getrennt durch eine Luftblase in einer Glaskapsel. Erst wenn diese sich mischen, leuchtets....


Genau, zu den Celliposen gab es einen Aufsatz. Mit Watte zu füllen, von der Flüssigkeit 2 : 1 Tropfen. Dann leuchtete es.
Ging was daneben, haben sichdie Posen langsam aufgelöst. Evtl. auch die Klamotten. Wenn ich nachts heim kam, brauchte ich kein Licht anzumachen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (29. November 2020)

Hab etwas im alten Zeug gestöbert.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Die Makrelenpose!


----------



## Andal (30. November 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hab etwas im alten Zeug gestöbert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz. Von der gab es auch einen Vorgänger.


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Sie ist 120mm. Aus welchem Katalog ist der Ausschnitt? Und vielen dank für die Mühe. Du als Historiker von altem Angelgerät wirst so oft gebeten, Fragen zu beantworten. Aber ich glaube, du machst das gerne.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ah, dann passt sie ja von der Länge. FAK (Futterer/Ahnen aus Kehl, also von Rhein) bot sie um 1980 (kann aber auch älter sein) an. Ich vermute evtl. das die Pose
Devisenware aus den neuen Bundesländer war, evtl. Ernst Jeske, Berlin oder Grossmann, Böhlen. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ne Pose gefunden.
> Ich finde auch die Namen teilweise nett.
> Hier das "Kugelfloß" von Dam.
> Hier leuchtet auch die Spitze
> ...


Da hab ich mal ne Frage, ist die Pose gemarkt mit DAM? Sie nannte sich bei DAM Kugelfloß "Uni". In den 50ern/60ern wurde sie mit 38mm Durchmesser angeboten, 
Das Kopfteil war selbstleuchtend und den Kopf konnte man herunterdrücken und die Pose konnte so leicht an der Schnur ein- und ausgehängt werden.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2020)

Bewundernswert, wie ihr euch in den alten Katalogen auskennt!


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Von der gab es auch einen Vorgänger.


Ja, es boten auch einige Firmen diese Makrelenposen an. Die Vorgänger sieht man oft
an der Art des Kunststoffes.
Ich leg mal zwei Bilder bei.




Oben die spätere von DAM, unten die ist ältere und pompöse aber mit der Kugel -aufschraubbar, da konnte man ne Kopfschmerztablette rein tun- manipuliert,
die konnte man auf die weite wesentlich besser sehen.




Hier noch die Beschreibung zur DAM Pose.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2020)

Die ich meine, war aus Blasaholz und die Ösen aus Messing. Hatte jeder im Kasten und ganz selten an der Angel.
War so gegen Ende der 60er/Anfang der 70er auf dem Markt.


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Genau, zu den Celliposen gab es einen Aufsatz. Mit Watte zu füllen, von der Flüssigkeit 2 : 1 Tropfen. Dann leuchtete es.
> Ging was daneben, haben sichdie Posen langsam aufgelöst. Evtl. auch die Klamotten. Wenn ich nachts heim kam, brauchte ich kein Licht anzumachen.


Yeb, hab auf die Schnelle nur die LUX Käppchen gefunden.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal ne Frage, ist die Pose gemarkt mit DAM? Sie nannte sich bei DAM Kugelfloß "Uni". In den 50ern/60ern wurde sie mit 38mm Durchmesser angeboten,
> Das Kopfteil war selbstleuchtend und den Kopf konnte man herunterdrücken und die Pose konnte so leicht an der Schnur ein- und ausgehängt werden.


Hallo 
Ja sie ist gemarkt.




Durchmesser ist 38mm
So schaut der Mechanismus zum Klemmen aus.




Genau:Im Katalog steht "Uni".
Tragkraft 9,5g.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal ne Frage, ist die Pose gemarkt mit DAM? Sie nannte sich bei DAM Kugelfloß "Uni". In den 50ern/60ern wurde sie mit 38mm Durchmesser angeboten,
> Das Kopfteil war selbstleuchtend und den Kopf konnte man herunterdrücken und die Pose konnte so leicht an der Schnur ein- und ausgehängt werden.


Hallo,

die gabs zumindest in zwei Größen (eventuell sogar in 3), ich habe noch zwei verschiedene davon.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yeb, hab auf die Schnelle nur die LUX Käppchen gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 360796
> Anhang anzeigen 360797


 
Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen: Da man sich heute im Netz Luziferin und Luciferase (wie giftig sind diese Chemikalien eigentlich?) 
 bestellen kann, wenn sich jemand Leuchtbißanzeiger für Posen oder Ruten selbst herstellen will, wie ist denn da das Mischungsverhältnis?  Gibt es evtl. verschließbare Röhrchen in Knicklichtgröße oder sind solche Käppchen noch erhältlich, in denen man das Leuchtmittel einfüllen kann?


----------



## Taxidermist (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Genau:Im Katalog steht "Uni".
> Tragkraft 9,5g.



Das Teil habe ich noch vor einem halben Jahr, im Zusammenhang mit dem Umzug ins Rheinland, zusammen mit einigem anderen Plunder den ich nie gebraucht habe, entsorgt.
Das dieses Kopfteil an der Pose "selbstleuchtend" ist, habe ich nicht gewußt?

Jürgen


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die gabs zumindest in zwei Größen (eventuell sogar in 3), ich habe noch zwei verschiedene davon.
> 
> ...


Na das wäre interessant. Die gleiche Pose mit denselben Eigenschaften (selbstleuchtend, umbaubar Gleitfloß/Feststellschwimmer, DAM gemarkt)
in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern? Ich weiß es gab von DAM in der Zeit einen einfachen Kugelschwimmer der nicht als Gleitfloß zu verwenden war,
der hatte einen Durchmesser von 45mm.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Teil habe ich noch vor einem halben Jahr, im Zusammenhang mit dem Umzug ins Rheinland, zusammen mit einigem anderen Plunder den ich nie gebraucht habe, entsorgt.
> Das dieses Kopfteil an der Pose "selbstleuchtend" ist, habe ich nicht gewußt?
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

ich glaube, die gabs in zwei Versionen, leuchtend und nicht leuchtend. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, ist schon lange her.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Na das wäre interessant. Die gleiche Pose mit denselben Eigenschaften (selbstleuchtend, umbaubar Gleitfloß/Feststellschwimmer, DAM gemarkt)
> in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern. Ich weiß es gab von DAM in der Zeit einen einfachen Kugelschwimmer der nicht als Gleitfloß zu verwenden war,
> der hatte einen Durchmesser von 45mm


Hallo, 

ich schau später mal in meinem Angelzimmer im Keller nach, ob ich die auf die Schnelle finde. Momentan kann ich da nicht runter, da ich auf zwei verschiedene Handwerker warte und ich im Keller die Klingel nicht höre und derzeit auch alleine im Hause bin.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, die dritte Pose auf dem Bild wurde sowohl als Leuchtpose als auch ohne von vielen Herstellern (ebenso wie die vorher vorgestellte Pose von DAM)
> hergestellt. Es gab sie in unterschiedlichen Größen.
> 
> Die Celli und Vista Posen von DAM kamen in den 80er Jahren auf den Markt. Es gab auch sehr unterschiedliche davon.
> ...



Ist ja wohl kaum zu fassen was Du für ein Zeug hast...
Eine solch umfängliche Sammlung von alten DAM Posen habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Du solltest ein Museum eröffnen...


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Teil habe ich noch vor einem halben Jahr, im Zusammenhang mit dem Umzug ins Rheinland, zusammen mit einigem anderen Plunder den ich nie gebraucht habe, entsorgt.
> Das dieses Kopfteil an der Pose "selbstleuchtend" ist, habe ich nicht gewußt?
> 
> Jürgen


Schade Jürgen.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2020)

Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.




Waren die für Köfi gedacht? 
Allerdings ist da ein recht dünnes mono Vorfach dran.
Der obere Haken lässt sich verstellen. 
So ganz erschließt sich mir der Sinn und Zweck dieses Systems nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer lesen musste "schöne leichte blahblahblah Pose" und dann so Werte, wie 15 gr. Tragkraft. Ich wollte eine Pose und keine Boje!


genau wie ich, deshalb bastelte ich mir bereits mit 15 Jahren meine Posen selbst aus Balsaholz, mit billigem Nagellack.
Ich musste sie allerdings nach jedem 3ten bis 4ten Einsatz nachlackieren


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Luziferin und Luciferase



Klingt irgendwie nach Me-163-Sprit: T-Stoff + C-Stoff = bei Falschanwendung ätzätzbummbumm...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.



Sehen irgendwie nach Plansee-System für Lauben oder Elritzen aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2020)

Ich hätte gesagt ein massives Blei - Koppensystem für starke Strömung.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Na das wäre interessant. Die gleiche Pose mit denselben Eigenschaften (selbstleuchtend, umbaubar Gleitfloß/Feststellschwimmer, DAM gemarkt)
> in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern? Ich weiß es gab von DAM in der Zeit einen einfachen Kugelschwimmer der nicht als Gleitfloß zu verwenden war,
> der hatte einen Durchmesser von 45mm.


Hallo,

so mitterweile war ich in meinem Angelzimmer. Ich habe drei Größen dieser Kugelschwimmer gefunden. Sind allerdings nicht von der DAM. Vermutlich Nachbauten aus den späten 1960ern oder 1970ern. Kann mich nämlich nicht erinnern, die schon als Jungangler gehabt zu haben. Können alle drei im Nachhinein montiert werden und waren als feststehender- und laufender Schwimmmer zu gebrauchen. Der Kleine hat 2,5 cm Durchmesser und es steht Taiwan drauf, der Mittlere hat 3 cm Durchmesser und es ist etwas nicht mehr zu identifizierendes aufgedruckt und der Große hat 4,5 Durchmesser und es steht Hong Kong drauf. Beim Kleinen und Großen ist die Beschriftung im Plastik eingeprägt, beim Mittleren aufgedruckt aber eben nicht mehr lesbar. Irgendwo habe ich noch einen mit phosphorizierendem Knubbel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte ihn aber momentan nicht finden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.
> Anhang anzeigen 360825
> 
> Waren die für Köfi gedacht?
> ...


Die heissen Außerfernersystem. Da wird ein Kleines Fischlein draufgeschoben, und dann der hintere Drilling wieder eingehängt.Der vordere an der Seite eingestochen.
Der beste Köder beim Saiblingszupfen. Früher am Walchensee super Fische gefangen. Auch gut für Forellen.


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so mitterweile war ich in meinem Angelzimmer. Ich habe drei Größen dieser Kugelschwimmer gefunden. Sind allerdings nicht von der DAM. Vermutlich Nachbauten aus den späten 1960ern oder 1970ern. Kann mich nämlich nicht erinnern, die schon als Jungangler gehabt zu haben. Können alle drei im Nachhinein montiert werden und waren als feststehender- und laufender Schwimmmer zu gebrauchen. Der Kleine hat 2,5 cm Durchmesser und es steht Taiwan drauf, der Mittlere hat 3 cm Durchmesser und es ist etwas nicht mehr zu identifizierendes aufgedruckt und der Große hat 4,5 Durchmesser und es steht Hong Kong drauf. Beim Kleinen und Großen ist die Beschriftung im Plastik eingeprägt, beim Mittleren aufgedruckt aber eben nicht mehr lesbar. Irgendwo habe ich noch einen mit phosphorizierendem Knubbel, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte ihn aber momentan nicht finden.
> 
> ...


Besten Dank fürs nachsehen.


----------



## eiszeit (30. November 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Die heissen Außerfernersystem. Da wird ein Kleines Fischlein draufgeschoben, und dann der hintere Drilling wieder eingehängt.Der vordere an der Seite eingestochen.
> Der beste Köder beim Saiblingszupfen. Früher am Walchensee super Fische gefangen. Auch gut für Forellen.


Super, wird genau so montiert wie das Li-System.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.
> Anhang anzeigen 360825
> 
> Waren die für Köfi gedacht?
> ...



Das nannte sich Pfrillen- oder Elritzensystem und war für den Fang von Forellen gedacht.

PS: Hatte garnicht gesehen dass es schon einige Antworten gab.. .
Koppensystem habe ich dafür auch schon gehört, Außerfernersytem kannte ich noch nicht..  .


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2020)

Danke euch für die Erklärung. 
Ich kannte das so nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2020)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Außerfernersytem kannte ich noch nicht


Dieser Name war wohl eher im Süden geläufig.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.
> Anhang anzeigen 360825
> 
> Waren die für Köfi gedacht?
> ...


Die nennen sich immer noch Planseesysteme. Nur kriegt man sie heute teilweise recht schwer zu kaufen, weil sie kaum noch wer herstellt. Auf Raubforellen, mit einer passenden Pfrille (Elritze) immer noch ein Schlager. Aber auch zum Zupfen auf Wildfangsaiblinge in Seen eine Bank!


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich möchte etwas beitragen. Es ist ein Angelbuch von Stork, es wurde Anfang in den 70er Jahren von meiner Mutter in München gekauft.


----------



## eiszeit (2. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schön, Stork war ein alteingesessener Angelladen in München.
Wie heißte den der Titel und um was geht es im Buch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2020)

Diese Bücher haben auch schon, mindestens 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Dezember 2020)

Es handelt sich um ein Fangbuch zum eintragen der eigenen Fänge


----------



## ragbar (3. Dezember 2020)

Des vom Schicker Dieter hab ich auch noch. Herrlich mit den Schwarzweißweißfotos und den Ambassadeurs zum Barschangeln drin.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2020)

Oh Leidesgenossen, was für ein geiler Thread. Jetzt bin ich angefixt und muss heute Abend wohl gleich mal die Katakomben durchstöbern.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Fangbuch zum eintragen der eigenen Fänge


Danke


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Hier, auch sehr interessant. Schöne kleine Büchlein wo neben dem Kalender auch alles
wissenswerte übers Angeln drin stand.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch diese Systeme von D.A.M.
> Anhang anzeigen 360825
> 
> Waren die für Köfi gedacht?
> ...


Hab grad das System als Neuvorstellung im Katalog gefunden .
Ich stell mal für Interessierte die Original Beschreibung rein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hier, auch sehr interessant. Schöne kleine Büchlein wo neben dem Kalender auch alles
> wissenswerte übers Angeln drin stand.
> Anhang anzeigen 361017



An deinen Kalendern gefallen mir die handgezeichneten Cover! 
Bestimmt waren die Abbildungen zu den einzelnen Kalendermonaten  
auch so gestaltet... 
Das hat mir auch auf den Titelseiten der "Blinker" - Ausgaben der frühen 80er gefallen, wenn da mal ein Motiv handgezeichnet war, wie etwa raubende, kannibalische Barsche... 

Mit alten Büchern kann ich auch dienen, beim "Der junge Sportfischer" von Erich Kloss ist nur das Titelbild halbwegs modern, der Inhalt beschreibt das Angeln in den 50iger bis frühen 60er Jahren... 

Das Handbuch kennen bestimmt viele von euch, ich habe es für den 6-Wöchigen! Kurs zur Sportfischerprüfung gebraucht. 

Alle 3 waren meine allerersten Angelbücher, die ich natürlich alle geschenkt bekommen habe....


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

Über 25 Jahre alte Echolote,die immer noch tun,was sie sollen.
Lowrance  X 55 und X 55 a.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

Noch mal einige "ältere" tolle Bücher.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab grad das System als Neuvorstellung im Katalog gefunden .
> Ich stell mal für Interessiere die Original Beschreibung rein.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da haben wir es ja (ich hab es auch gefunden), wurde ab 1974 von DAM angeboten.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> An deinen Kalendern gefallen mir die handgezeichneten Cover!
> Bestimmt waren die Abbildungen zu den einzelnen Kalendermonaten
> auch so gestaltet...


Ne innen drinnen ist es ohne Farbe, aber die Rückseite Cover ist farblich (hab nicht alle fotografiert)


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja, alte Bücher sind auch was schönes   .
Hab noch zwei schöne ältere Kunstköder aus Weichplastik.
Einmal ein "Regenwurm" und nen " Jungaal" in der Box.










Scheint eine Original Box zu sein.
Allerdings hat der gleiche Aal mit der Artikelnummer 2 Einzellhaken.
Meiner hat nur ein Drilling und vorne eine Metallöse.
Und der Propeller fehlt.
Könnte der evtl. noch älter sein als 60ger Jahre?
In den 70gern gab es sie auch noch allerdings 
schon mit neuer Artikelnummer.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Der Jungaal passt so mit dem Drilling und ohne Propeller und ist zu 100% Original.
Und ja er ist älter aber nur Anfang der 60er und er gehört in die Box.
Man sieht es auch ungefähr an "Made in Western Germany"


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

kennt noch jemand die Serie der Büchlein (schwarz/gelb): "So fängt man..." dann kam die jeweilige Fischart, waren aus den 1960ern vom Verlag Paul Parey?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Dezember 2020)

Ein altes Forellenkillersystem


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ein altes Forellenkillersystem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht fast so aus wie ein Ersatzhakensystem für nen alten DAM Devon (Vorkrieg).


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ein altes Forellenkillersystem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donnerwetter,.......,über Fehlbisse brauchte man sich mit dem Teil,aber keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt noch jemand die Serie der Büchlein (schwarz/gelb): "So fängt man..." dann kam die jeweilige Fischart, waren aus den 1960ern vom Verlag Paul Parey?
> 
> ...


Die Büchlein sind Spitze.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ja eine schriftliche Fanggarantie.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Büchlein sind Spitze.
> Anhang anzeigen 361059


Hallo,

sorry, hätte ich mir denken können, dass Du die kennst und hast. Immerhin hast Du ja sogar den alten "Flechsenberger" gekannt. Der soll ja der erste Angelgeräteversand in Deutschland gewesen sein. Bereits vor dem Krieg, in den 1930ern gegründet und dann Anfang der 1950er wieder neu eröffnet.
War angenehm für mich. Bedingt durch seinen Versandhandel hatte er auch ein sehr gut sortiertes Fachgeschäft hier vor Ort, was mir als frühzeitiger Spinn- und auch Fliegenfischer (Spinnfischer ab 1961 und Fliegenfischer ab 1962) sehr zupass kam. Als der 1984 sein Geschäft aus Altersgründen, er war da 75, aufgab trug ich fast Trauerflor. Er starb dann 2002 im Alter von 93 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Dezember 2020)

Was von ihm....


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Was von ihm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

habe ich auch noch welche. Die Serie hieß Okay-Angelhaken, glaube ich zumindest.  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ein altes Forellenkillersystem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt übel das Teil


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja, hab mich beim Auspacken gestochen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja, alte Bücher sind auch was schönes   .
> Hab noch zwei schöne ältere Kunstköder aus Weichplastik.
> Einmal ein "Regenwurm" und nen " Jungaal" in der Box.
> Anhang anzeigen 361041
> ...


 
Deine Köder sehen zum Anbeißen gut designt aus! 

Erinnert mich an einen künstlichen Wattwurm, den ich als Kind mal am Tankumsee  gefunden habe: Rotes Gummi mit nem spitzlichen Bleikopf und 2 vorne liegenden Augen, im hinteren Drittel hatte der Kunstwurm einen großen Drilling. 
Keine Herstellerangabe. Habe ich mal (erfolglos) in der Nordsee  (auf Wangerooge) gefischt... Aber leider kein Bild auf die schnelle zu finden...


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2020)

Es zeigen diese alten Teile aus längst vergangenen Zeiten auch sehr deutlich, dass die modernen Kreationen alle doch nicht so neu und amazing sind, wie man uns Glauben machen will.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab auch noch 2 schöne Werke vom Parey Verlag.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Büchlein sind Spitze.
> Anhang anzeigen 361059



Weißt du ob das alle waren die jemals erschienen sind ?
Von den gelben hab ich soweit fast alle bis auf eines oder so, müsste ich heute mal vergleichen.
Ich hab sogar welche aus der Bibliothek des Paul Parey Verlages selber.....wer weis wer da schon alles drin geschmöckert hat.
Einige dieser Büchlein sind mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Weißt du ob das alle waren die jemals erschienen sind ?


so fängt man Huchen sehe ich nicht?


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so fängt man Huchen sehe ich nicht?


Der Fang von Huchen ist zu selten und zu sehr von Geheimnissen umrankt. Das Heft wäre eindeutig zu dünn geworden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Dezember 2020)

So, ich habe als 1. mal die Schublade mit den Schwimmern durchforstet. Die alten klassischen Korkschwimmer! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 oben 3 Leuchtschwimmer aus vergangener Zeit und unten zwei Selbstleuchtende.
Am interessantesten fand ich damals den Mittleren. Weiß jemand noch welches "Geheimnis" er verbarg? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die alten Stachelposen durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Wobei es die ja mittlerweile wohl wieder gibt.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Fang von Huchen ist zu selten und zu sehr von Geheimnissen umrankt. Das Heft wäre eindeutig zu dünn geworden.


nee nee das Heft gibt es


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Weißt du ob das alle waren die jemals erschienen sind ?
> Von den gelben hab ich soweit fast alle bis auf eines oder so, müsste ich heute mal vergleichen.
> Ich hab sogar welche aus der Bibliothek des Paul Parey Verlages selber.....wer weis wer da schon alles drin geschmöckert hat.
> Einige dieser Büchlein sind mittlerweile schwer zu bekommen.


Leg mal meine Liste von den "Gelben" bei, es gab da ja unterschiedliche Farben und ja es stimmt
mir fehlt der Huchen, ich hab ihn zwar schon öfters gesehen such und hab bzw. sammle aber nur die ersten Auflagen der Büchlein.
Ich denke das sind alle.




​ 

​


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, ich habe als 1. mal die Schublade mit den Schwimmern durchforstet. Die alten klassischen Korkschwimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube die Stachelschweinposen hat heut noch fast jeder Friedfisch Angler in seiner Box.
Sind halt zeitlos   .
Die gibts(gabs) auch in allen möglichen Größen und Varianten. 
Hier noch ein paar ältere mit gewickelter Öse.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, ich habe als 1. mal die Schublade mit den Schwimmern durchforstet. Die alten klassischen Korkschwimmer!  oben 3 Leuchtschwimmer aus vergangener Zeit und unten zwei Selbstleuchtende.
> Am interessantesten fand ich damals den Mittleren. Weiß jemand noch welches "Geheimnis" er verbarg?
> 
> 
> ...





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hat Niemand eine Idee zu dem Schwimmer mit der gelben Antenne?


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, ich habe als 1. mal die Schublade mit den Schwimmern durchforstet. Die alten klassischen Korkschwimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diese Posen wecken Erinnerungen... Habe alle bis auf die grüne auf Bild 1 gehabt, ich sage nur: Viele schöne Barsche und Grashechte! 
Stachelschweinposen sind einfach zeitlos.... 

Ich suche noch das "Blinker" Sonderheft "Aal", hat jemand von euch eins anzubieten?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2020)

Da fehlen mir wohl noch zwei der gelben Serie.
Danke @eiszeit  fürs einstellen der Liste.
Dir fehlt übrigens noch der Waller.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Habe auch mal in meinem Vintageposen - Sortiment gekramt und diese "Schätzchen" gefunden: Die Shakespeare-Pose hat angewickelte Ösen und auf den Korkposen steht noch der Preis und der Hersteller drauf... Eine Styroporpose ist auch zu sehen. 

Einige sind restaurierte und gereinigte Fundstücke. Von den geschlitzten Korkproppen sieht man auch nicht mehr viele, die hat man so schnell auswechseln können...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. Dezember 2020)

Hab heut früh mal die Mausefalle kontrolliert.......


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2020)

@eiszeit hast du die schon?


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361131
> 
> 
> Da fehlen mir wohl noch zwei der gelben Serie.
> ...


Ja Josef der Waller und noch so einige fehlen mir , Waller ist aber die grüne Serie (so hab ich sie mir geordnet)
Ich leg da noch eine Liste der restlichen Paul Parey Büchlein bei die es gab bis ca. 1980, das waren 53 ST.




Ah, da fällt mir zu den kleinen Büchlein eine Geschichte ein. Anfang der 70er Jahre war
mein Mentor ein 70 jähriger alter Herr. Der nahm mich immer mit zum angeln.
Der hatte diese kleinen handlichen Dinger und ich führte sie mir zu Gemüt
während wir fischten. So hab ich am Anfang das fischen gelernt.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> @eiszeit hast du die schon?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361139


Thomas, die beiden rechten (grüne) hab ich noch nicht, sind das 1. Auflage?


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Thomas, die beiden rechten (grüne) hab ich noch nicht, sind das 1. Auflage?


keine Ahnung, glaube schon steht nix drin wie in den andern wzb. 2Auflage 
die Beiden gehören Dir


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hab heut früh mal die Mausefalle kontrolliert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Mäuschen, die rechts oben dürfte von Shakespeare sein, die drei anderen von DAM


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, glaube schon steht nix drin wie in den andern wzb. 2Auflage
> die Beiden gehören Dir




Ups, ich mach da wieder ein paar Männchen weg, da wird man ganz wirr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand das "So fängt man.....mit dem Bodenblei" zufällig doppelt und will sich davon trennen?


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee nee das Heft gibt es


Ich weiss... aber auf diese Art war ich nie erfolgreich. Genau gesagt, 1 Huchen in 40 Jahren und der hatte stolze 200 mm. Gefangen mitten im August auf eine 18er Trockenfliege.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat jemand das "So fängt man.....mit dem Bodenblei" zufällig doppelt und will sich davon trennen?


Hecht und Karpfen habe ich doppelt, Bodenblei suche ich auch noch


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Dezember 2020)

Solange man die wichtigsten hat und immer wider drin verweilen kann ist das doch super. 
Hab leider keine mehr doppelt da hab ich shcon ein paar verschenkt.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2020)

Zwar noch nicht ganz so alt aber interessant. Die DAM Flexopose Cup (ab 1984) und die DAM Pokalposen.





Die gelb schwarzen Flexo Cup (hier als komplette Serie in 5, 7, 9, 12, 15g für extrem stark strömde Gewässer) es gab sie auch als Serie
für stehende -, leicht fließende -, leicht strömende - und stark strömende Gewässer. Besonderheit war der Posenkörper aus Poramit und
die Antenne aus Fiberglas.
Darunter die DAM Pokal Posen hier mit Poramitkörper und Antenne aus Draht, früher 1983 für die unterschiedliche Fließzuständen.
Ab 1984 wurden die Pokalposen auch mit Fiberglasantenne angeboten.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die gelb schwarzen Flexo Cup (



Die waren lange Zeit meine Lieblingsposen für den Rhein - ganz tolle Teile...


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die waren lange Zeit meine Lieblingsposen für den Rhein - ganz tolle Teile...


Da war -glaub ich- W. R. Kremkus bei der Entwicklung dabei, vor allem bei den Wettkampfposen.
Die Posen waren auch nicht gerade billig, die gelb schwarzen Flexo Cup (für exterm stömende Gewässer) kosteten 4,80DM das Stück.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Posen waren auch nicht gerade billig



Nö - aber preiswert.
Die waren ja doch sehr haltbar..  
Schade dass es die nichtmehr gibt.
Deine Sammlung geht aber doch auf keine Kuhherdenhaut....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ie gelb schwarzen Flexo Cup (hier als komplette Serie in 5, 7, 9, 12, 15g für extrem stark strömde Gewässer) es gab sie auch als Serie
> für stehende -, leicht fließende -, leicht strömende - und stark strömende Gewässer. Besonderheit war der Posenkörper aus Poramit und
> die Antenne aus Fiberglas.


so in Etwa sahen meine selbst gefertigten Balsaholzposen aus.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deine Sammlung geht aber doch auf keine Kuhherdenhaut....



Sind ein wenig mein Steckpferdchen so alte Posen.
Preislich interessant war es immer wenn die Posen als Auslaufmodelle liefen.
Da besorgte ich sie mir und es kam einiges zusammen, hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt.




Da sind auch sehr viel Azzurro`s dabei, insbesonders waren da die Azzurro Match mit den Wechselantennen sehr gut.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so in Etwa sahen meine selbst gefertigten Balsaholzposen aus.


Prima, da kenne ich einge die das können. Was soll da anders sein zu den gekauften.
Im Gegenteil, da kann man die Pose genau auf ihren Einsatzzweck modellieren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Dezember 2020)

Toll! Auf dem 1.Bild, die zweite von links unten, habe ich damals auch gehabt und mit ihr sehr erfolgreich auf Weißfische geangelt! 

Von W. R. Kremkus, der dieses oder letztes Jahr leider verstorben ist, gab's von DAM einen 5? Oder 10kg Eimer mit "Mein Futter", auch von K. entwickelt, verbessert und ich ich musste damals unbedingt so einen Eimer haben! 

Ich habe das Futter aber pur verwendet, wobei ich mal im Allersee in Wolfsburg mal eine Karpfenschule angelockt habe... 

Innerhalb von einer Stunde war 8x die Rute krumm, Köder war Maden am 14er Haken und 0,15er Vorfach... Einen 48er und 49er Spiegler habe ich damals mitgenommen. 

Leider gibt es dieses Superfutter nicht mehr... Ein anderes gutes war (auch von DAM) "Bloody Champion" mit Blutmehl. Das gab so schöne rote Wolken im Wasser und verhalf mir beim Jugend-Wanderpokalangeln mal zum 3.Platz!

Einige Büchlein als Special lagen früher gelegentlich den "Blinker" - Heften bei, zwar noch nicht so alt, aber trotzdem sehr lesens-und sehenswert!


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2020)

Hab das ganz hinten, unten, aufgefunden. Keine ahnung wo ich das her hab, geschweive den wann und für was.
Kann man mir zumindest sagen für was man das benützt (hat)?


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Fang von Huchen ist zu selten und zu sehr von Geheimnissen umrankt. Das Heft wäre eindeutig zu dünn geworden.


Nicht, wenn man jeden der tausens Würfe und 500dert Hänger einzeln beschreibt.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hab das ganz hinten, unten, aufgefunden. Keine ahnung wo ich das her hab, geschweive den wann und für was.
> Kann man mir zumindest sagen für was man das benützt (hat)?


Da hängt man das Blei ein.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hab das ganz hinten, unten, aufgefunden. Keine ahnung wo ich das her hab, geschweive den wann und für was.
> Kann man mir zumindest sagen für was man das benützt (hat)?


Ledger Link ist ne Montage wo man das Blei am Seitenarm Fischt.
Gibt hierfür viele Montagen und Techniken.

Der Klassiker ist ne Laufperle mit Wirbel dran.
Wird oft im Karpfen Bereich verwendet. 
Ähnliches wie deines hab ich schon öfters gesehen. 
Meist schon montiert mit Wirbel.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Toll! Auf dem 1.Bild, die zweite von links unten, habe ich damals auch gehabt und mit ihr sehr erfolgreich auf Weißfische geangelt!


Das ist die Pokal Pose Typ A ab 1982 (entwickelt von Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus), Einsatzbereich stehendes Gewässer,
es gab die Pose in 0,5g, 1,0g, 1,5g, 2,0g und 3,0g, was für die *Ükel`s *

Passt zwar nicht so zu kleinem Angelzubehör, aber für Interessierte:
Die Tel.-Ruten Pokal CG und Super Cup CF aus der Zeit (1984)


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das ist die Pokal Pose Typ A ab 1982 (entwickelt von Wolf Rüdiger Kremkus)



WRK war damals echt ein König..!


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ledger Link ist ne Montage wo man das Blei am Seitenarm Fischt.
> Gibt hierfür viele Montagen und Techniken.
> 
> Der Klassiker ist ne Laufperle mit Wirbel dran.
> ...


Dank, Kann mir da leider gar nix vorstell. 
Gibts evtl ein Bild im Netz, was du einstellen könntest?


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dank, Kann mir da leider gar nix vorstell.
> Gibts evtl ein Bild im Netz, was du einstellen könntest?


Kennst bestimmt .  
Das ist eine der gängigsten Montagen.
So wie hier bloß statt dem Anti tanglee Boom wird dein trum in die Schnur gefädelt.
Beim Loch kommt ein Karabiner rein.
Fürs Blei.


			Google-Ergebnis für https://www.simfisch.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/anti-tangle-boom-montage.png


----------



## Tricast (6. Dezember 2020)

@Chief Brolly : "Mein Futter" gibt es noch, jedenfalls dem Namen nach.









						Sensas Friedfischfutter Mein Futter von W. R. Kremkus günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Sensas Friedfischfutter Mein Futter von W. R. Kremkus günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Kennst bestimmt .
> Das ist eine der gängigsten Montagen.
> So wie hier bloß statt dem Anti tanglee Boom wird dein trum in die Schnur gefädelt.
> Beim Loch kommt ein Karabiner rein.
> ...


Jetzt kommt etwas Licht ins Dunkle. Danke.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Dezember 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly : "Mein Futter" gibt es noch, jedenfalls dem Namen nach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke Heinz, das ist doch mal eine guute Nachricht! Nächstes Jahr werde ich neue (und recht große) Gewässer, auch mit Tageskarten,  befischen und da möchte ich dann auch mal wieder ein, zwei Karpfen fangen (so um 50 cm). 

Das Futter setze ich dann aber nur im Stillwasser ein.... 
Meine Ausrüstung wird dann fast dieselbe sein, wie vor 38 Jahren! 
Schön wärs, wenn ich von Shakespeare noch die Telerute "Tourist" in 3,75m und bis 40gr Wg noch finden würde....


----------



## ragbar (7. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> WRK war damals echt ein König..!


DER Held meiner Jugend.
Anekdote: Ich mit der(DAM-Glasfaser)- Matchrute und der bauchigen Pokalpose, ROTEN! Maden und billiger Wenderolle sowie "Mein Futter" am Rhein.
Es regnet in Strömen. PLötzen beißen wie blöde,ich kein Regenzeug dabei.
In Jeanshose und-jacke im April.
Ergebnis über 50 Rotaugen, ne tierische Erkältung nebst vorher nicht gekannter Blasenentzündung vom auf den nassen Steinen hocken oben drauf.
Kann mich nicht mehr an die Krankheitsymptome erinnern, aber die ständig abziehende blaue Pokalpose mit dem roten Bommel obendrauf,die ist da wie gestern.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Dezember 2020)

Kennt noch jemand diese Teile hier? Dürften auch schon ein paar Tage älter sein.


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2020)

Die gab es beim Waffen-Bavaria auch. Kommi meiner Mutter: "Des stinkt so nach Chemie, des kimmt man ned ins Haus!". Hat mich seinerzeit bös gewurmt. Wenn sie wüßte, was heute so durch die Gegend stinkt...!


----------



## eiszeit (7. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand diese Teile hier? Dürften auch schon ein paar Tage älter sein.


Dürften aus der ehem. DDR sein, vermutlich 70/80er.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Dürften aus der ehem. DDR sein,



Also ich kann mich nicht an solche Dinger in der DDR erinnern.
Vielleicht weiß da jemand etwas Genaues drüber?


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Dürften aus der ehem. DDR sein, vermutlich 70/80er.


 
Ja, denke ich auch! "Unseren" Gummifischen" von damals war ein Spinnerblatt vorgeschaltet und das silbrig-weiße Weißfisch-Imitat hatte 1 Drilling im Schwanzbereich und einen Zwillingshaken vorn. 

Die gab es von DAM und Balzer, auf dem Spinnerblatt stand "Colonel" "EFFZETT" oder "MEPPS"  drauf, das weiß ich noch... 
Die gab es in 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Größen und waren recht teuer. 
Die gibt's aber immer noch! 


Steht auf deinen Fischen oder auf dem Spinnerblatt irgendwas drauf, z. B. VEB....?

Hier etwas aus meinem Fundus...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2020)

Der obere sieht aus wie ein Paladin Trickfisch(solche Dinger gab es aber auch von anderen Marken). Nichts Altes.
Ähnlich diesem hier:


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der obere sieht aus wie ein Paladin Trickfisch(solche Dinger gab es aber auch von anderen Marken). Nichts Altes.
> Ähnlich diesem hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361314


 
Du wirst lachen, ich stelle grad fest, das meiner am Bauch auch einen Sprengring hat, an dem sich wohl mal ein Drilling befunden hat(t)e.

Den Köder habe ich mal in einem Ufergebüsch vor einigen Jahren an einem Vereinssee gefunden. Klar ist der nicht alt! 

Aber vielleicht diese Blinker hier....?


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich stelle grad fest, das meiner am Bauch auch einen Sprengring hat, an dem sich wohl mal ein Drilling befunden hat(t)e.
> 
> Den Köder habe ich mal in einem Ufergebüsch vor einigen Jahren an einem Vereinssee gefunden. Klar ist der nicht alt!
> 
> ...


Hi
Die Spinnex sind polnische Köder. 
Grad in Russland weit verbreitet. 
Hab da auch mal n Testbericht gelesen. 
So alt sind die nicht.
Das 2. Modell sieht man öfter von verschiedenen Herstellern. 
Ne gute Marke wäre höchstwahrscheinlich eingraviert. 
Grüße Michi 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Dezember 2020)

Weils grad so schön passt.
Hier mal ein früheres Modell von D.A.M.
Damals hieß er  Z- Spinner.








Ab Mitte der 60ger ca. Dann Efzett







Der ist auch ein  doppelter.
Der Klassiker HB von Balzer.








Dann noch zwei neuere.
Ein Balzer Colonell und ein Cormoran.
Die werden heute noch so produziert.







Es gab natürlich alle möglichen Größen und Gewichte.
Ich mag Blinker


----------



## Ruttentretzer (7. Dezember 2020)

Meine ältesten Gummifische sind diese hier....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
und ein paar mit Spinnerblatt.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Meine ältesten Gummifische sind diese hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind sie gemarkt?, seh auf die Schnelle Balzer Colonel Fish


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe noch einige alte Köder und sogar Knoten entdeckt, wie sie in den 50er Jahren verwendet und gelehrt worden sind... 

Damals war das Eisangeln größtenteils hierzulande und auch in Österreich und der Schweiz erlaubt, also gab es dafür Mini-Pilker und Ein-Haken-Systeme. 

Von DAM wurde in den 80ern auch so ein "Kosak", ein Edelstahlkonus mit einem roten Celluloid-Teil, angeboten. 

In Niedersachsen war für uns damals das Eisangeln auf dem Mittellandkanal (Wolfsburger Strecke) erlaubt, aber ich hatte trotz tragender Eisdecke nicht die Mittel, um mir einen Eisbohrer leisten zu können (eher einen Eisbecher). 

Ja, damals waren die Winter noch hart, sehr kalt und lang...  und die Eisbrecher auf den Kanälen kamen schnell an Ihre Grenzen...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Dürften aus der ehem. DDR sein, vermutlich 70/80er.


Besten Dank für die Einschätzung 


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch! "Unseren" Gummifischen" von damals war ein Spinnerblatt vorgeschaltet und das silbrig-weiße Weißfisch-Imitat hatte 1 Drilling im Schwanzbereich und einen Zwillingshaken vorn.
> 
> Die gab es von DAM und Balzer, auf dem Spinnerblatt stand "Colonel" "EFFZETT" oder "MEPPS"  drauf, das weiß ich noch...
> Die gab es in 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Größen und waren recht teuer.
> ...





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch! "Unseren" Gummifischen" von damals war ein Spinnerblatt vorgeschaltet und das silbrig-weiße Weißfisch-Imitat hatte 1 Drilling im Schwanzbereich und einen Zwillingshaken vorn.
> 
> Die gab es von DAM und Balzer, auf dem Spinnerblatt stand "Colonel" "EFFZETT" oder "MEPPS"  drauf, das weiß ich noch...
> Die gab es in 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Größen und waren recht teuer.
> ...



Moin, habe nochmal nachgeschaut aber keinerlei Hinweise auf irgendeinen Hersteller gefunden.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Damals war das Eisangeln größtenteils hierzulande und auch in Österreich und der Schweiz erlaubt, also gab es dafür Mini-Pilker und Ein-Haken-Systeme.
> 
> Von DAM wurde in den 80ern auch so ein "Kosak", ein Edelstahlkonus mit einem roten Celluloid-Teil, angeboten.
> 
> ...



Zum Eisangeln auf dem See/Fluß gab es in den 60er Jahren von DAM ein Mormyschka Sortiment, leg mal Bilder bei.








Es bestand aus einer kleinen (40cm) langen Vollglasrute mit (Kork/Pressspan) Griff und 10 m Schnur Ultra Damyl.
Dazu gab es 3 bzw. 4 Mormyschka Köder in Linsen-, Lanzett- oder Karatform.
Näheres zum Angeln damit, siehe auch obige Beschreibung auf dem zweiten Bild.
Das Sortiment kostete damals um die 6,00 DM.

Die Eisangel gab es aber nicht nur von DAM sondern auch von anderen Firmen, damals wesentlich bekannter waren die ABU-Pimpel.


----------



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Einschätzung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde vor längerer Zeit mal als Köderfischsystem aus der DDR in der Bucht angeboten.
Man kann leider die Fa. nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2020)

Schau an, sogar noch original verpackt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Meine ältesten Gummifische sind diese hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie kommen mir die bekannt vor.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Zum Eisangeln auf dem See/Fluß gab es in den 60er Jahren von DAM ein Mormyschka Sortiment, leg mal Bilder bei.
> Anhang anzeigen 361372
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361373
> ...


Ganz früher gab es so Glasfaserstäbe mit Griff, um Gardinen elegant zu bewegen. Die habe ich zur Schwarzfischerrute umgebaut. Hat ganz prima funktioniert, nur sah halt gleich jeder Blinde auf einen Kilometer, was man vor hatte. Deswegen hab ich die auch immer in einem Unterholz versteckt und nie zu Hause. Meine Eltern waren zwar sehr tolerant, aber alles haben sie auch nicht geschluckt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe da noch ein paar Fossile gefunden!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht an solche Dinger in der DDR erinnern.
> Vielleicht weiß da jemand etwas Genaues drüber?



Mir kommen die Dinger schon noch bekannt vor aus der DDR-Zeit.
Fischen wollte damit damals aber auch niemand, es gab zwar nicht viel Auswahl, aber die Dinger hingen wie Blei an der Verkaufswand.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wurde vor längerer Zeit mal als Köderfischsystem aus der DDR in der Bucht angeboten.
> Man kann leider die Fa. nicht mehr erkennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 361374



Das sieht aber weniger nach DDR aus...schon allein die Verpackung spricht dagegen.
So bunt waren die Teile bei uns eigentlich auch nicht, die waren eher mehr Einheits-grau/grün mit etwas rot oder blau.
Die Spinnköder waren quasi alle bei uns in ganz einfachen Pappschachteln in weiß/blau (Solidor), später auch in gelb (Germina).

Spinner waren anfangs auch in Pappschachteln, später nur noch auf nem Stück Pappe wie heutzutage auch.

Möglicherweise sind die Köder selber schon aus der DDR, aber erst nach der Wende neu umverpackt und dann verkauft wurden.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, das wir damals so viel unterschiedliche Größen dieser Köder hatten, da gab es bestenfalls 1-2 Größen und das wars.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Dinger schon noch bekannt vor aus der DDR-Zeit.
> Fischen wollte damit damals aber auch niemand, es gab zwar nicht viel Auswahl, aber die Dinger hingen wie Blei an der Verkaufswand.



In unserem hiesigen SpoWa Laden gab es die nicht.
Die Auswahl an Angelzeug war aber auch mies. Paar rostige Limerickhaken, Blinker, paar Rollen Leska(in unmöglichen Stärken) und hin und wieder gab es auch mal ne Rute - meistens aber nur auf Vorbestellung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Spinner waren anfangs auch in Pappschachteln,



Jupp.
So ungefähr...


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Zum Eisangeln auf dem See/Fluß gab es in den 60er Jahren von DAM ein Mormyschka Sortiment, leg mal Bilder bei.
> 
> Die Eisangel gab es aber nicht nur von DAM sondern auch von anderen Firmen, damals wesentlich bekannter waren die ABU-Pimpel.



Hallo 
Ist das so eine?
Hab mir schon gedacht das das ne Eisangel ist.
War mir aber nicht so sicher. 
Vor allem fehlt wohl was.
Oder gabs die Griffe extra?


----------



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das so eine?
> Hab mir schon gedacht das das ne Eisangel ist.
> War mir aber nicht so sicher.
> ...


Ja da fehlt vorne das Spitzenteil, die Rolle (ohne Griff) gab es extra.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In unserem hiesigen SpoWa Laden gab es die nicht.
> Die Auswahl an Angelzeug war aber auch mies. Paar rostige Limerickhaken, Blinker und hin und wieder gab es auch mal ne Rute - meistens aber nur auf Vorbestellung.



Bei uns war die Auswahl auch nicht rosig.
Die Haken konnteste vergessen, Widerhaken saß mitunter nicht immer am gleichen Fleck und man konnte sie quasi mit der Hand aufbiegen.
Da hatten selbst die Russen bessere Qualität.

Ich weiß noch sehr gut wie ich per Zufall den Verkauf von Stippruten in 5 und 6m mitbekam..die schwarzen Steckruten.
Bin flugs nach Hause geradelt, hab mein Sparschwein geköpft und wieder zurück.....die letzten 2 waren dann meine, pro Rute 69 Mark damals.
Eine hab ich an meinen Bruder verkauft, die andre hab ich behalten und steht heute noch bei mir im Schuppen.

Ich kann mich auch noch gut an die ersten LED-Posen erinnern....schwarz/orange, dick wie Hechtproppen und mit 2 Knopfzellen bestückt, die man nur kaufen konnte wenn man die alten leeren abgegeben hatte.
Kostete damals glaub 19 Mark, war auch die erste Pose die ich übern Teich gefeuert habe und nie wieder gefunden hab trotz Leuchtkopf


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch sehr gut wie ich per Zufall den Verkauf von Stippruten in 5 und 6m mitbekam..die schwarzen Steckruten.



Vierteilige 6m Steckruten nä?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vierteilige 6m Steckruten nä?



Ganz genau..damit hat mein Bruder damals den Bezirksmeister am Abstiegskanal geholt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2020)

So eine hatte ich auch. Die waren ziemlich stabil(aber schwer). Hab damit Karpfen bis ca. 6lb an 0,30er Leska mit 0,25 Vorfach gefangen.
Später dann ne Tele ohne Ringe(vom VEB Plastimat)mit längs geriffeltem Schrumpfschlauchgriff und danach ne 5,40 "Bolo" Tele. Die hatte auch so'n  längs geriffelten Schrumpfschlauchgriff und Plasteringe mit Keramikeinlage.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sind sie gemarkt?, seh auf die Schnelle Balzer Colonel Fish


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. Dezember 2020)

Noch ein paar Gummitiere.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







Die Frösche sind nicht gemarkt. Auf dem Lurch steht "Mister Twister" ,der Wobbler hat einen Gummikörper u.4Zwillinge als Bewaffnung. Im Gummi kann man "FRANCE" erkennen.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

Unter dem Lable "Mister Twister" gab es mal eine komplette Serie von der D.A.M.. Da ging es dann auch ernsthaft mit den Gummiködern in Europa los und Zander wurden plötzlich zu Spinnfischen für Jedermann. Und Twister in Chartreuse mit knallroten Jigköpfen waren der Barsch-Killier überhaupt.


----------



## feko (8. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Lable "Mister Twister" gab es mal eine komplette Serie von der D.A.M.. Da ging es dann auch ernsthaft mit den Gummiködern in Europa los und Zander wurden plötzlich zu Spinnfischen für Jedermann. Und Twister in Chartreuse mit knallroten Jigköpfen waren der Barsch-Killier überhaupt.


Köpfen denen man noch die Ösen durch stechen musste...


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Köpfen denen man noch die Ösen durch stechen musste...


Dafür wurden sogar eigene Werkzeuge angeboten... zum schaben und stechen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Unter dem Lable "Mister Twister" gab es mal eine komplette Serie von der D.A.M.. Da ging es dann auch ernsthaft mit den Gummiködern in Europa los und Zander wurden plötzlich zu Spinnfischen für Jedermann. Und Twister in Chartreuse mit knallroten Jigköpfen waren der Barsch-Killier überhaupt.


Das Lable gibt es wohl noch.
Allerdings schon lange nicht mehr über DAM vermarktet.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361463
> Anhang anzeigen 361464
> 
> der Wobbler hat einen Gummikörper u.4Zwillinge als Bewaffnung. Im Gummi kann man "FRANCE" erkennen.


Ist ein Flopy von Rublex/France, es gab in in unterschiedlichen Farben und drei Größen (45, 55, 65mm / Stand 1964)
Es müssten drei Doppelhaken sein. Mit innerem Luftraum somit schwimmend, Schaufel verstellbar.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Meine ältesten Gummifische sind diese hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind "Wackelschwänze" von DAM
aus der Mister Twister Serie, er-
hältlich ab 1983.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Dezember 2020)

Moin, kennt die hier noch jemand? Von den Jüngeren wohl eher keiner!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. Dezember 2020)

Bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber solche Geräte hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Die Funktion ist aber offensichtlich, und die Entfernung tödlich.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig, eine Spezial-Variante eines Angelhakens? 
Die Teile werden parallel zur Schnur in einem Köder verborgen, der Fisch nimmt diesen auf und beim wegschwimmen  stellt sich das Teil  dann quer... 

Hab ich mal in etwas abgewandelter Form aus Knochen und Holz in einem Survival-Buch gesehen, im Kapitel über den Selbstbau von Angelgerät...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So eine hatte ich auch. Die waren ziemlich stabil(aber schwer). Hab damit Karpfen bis ca. 6lb an 0,30er Leska mit 0,25 Vorfach gefangen.
> Später dann ne Tele ohne Ringe(vom VEB Plastimat)mit längs geriffeltem Schrumpfschlauchgriff und danach ne 5,40 "Bolo" Tele. Die hatte auch so'n  längs geriffelten Schrumpfschlauchgriff und Plasteringe mit Keramikeinlage.



Stimmt, sie ist recht schwer und auch stabil....vor allem das Spitzenteil.
Ich nutze sie seit Jahren quasi als Jokerrute beim Quappenangeln, sie hält nach wie vor meinen PB von 57cm.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, eine Spezial-Variante eines Angelhakens?
> Die Teile werden parallel zur Schnur in einem Köder verborgen, der Fisch nimmt diesen auf und beim wegschwimmen  stellt sich das Teil  dann quer...
> 
> Hab ich mal in etwas abgewandelter Form aus Knochen und Holz in einem Survival-Buch gesehen, im Kapitel über den Selbstbau von Angelgerät...



Ich muss gesehen sie selbst noch nie gefischt zu haben und wo ich die mal ergattert habe ist mir auch entfallen.
Ich denke das sind Haken um einen Wurm für das Angeln auf Aal aufzuziehen. 
Da kein Wurmknäul, auf jeden Fall einfach zu Schlucken aber wehe ...


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hab hier auch noch eine Spinner aus der ehemaligen DDR. 
Ich denke mal das das die Ovp ist.?
Ich finde den sogar recht hübsch. 
Gabs damals Unterschiede?
Weil auf der Verpackung "International " steht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Dezember 2020)

Oh, immer schön wenn es dazu sogar noch die Schachtel gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Dezember 2020)

Gut möglich das er für den Export bestimmt war oder zumindest aus einer Zeit stammt, wo die DDR auch solche Sachen noch geringfügig exportierte.
Das Hauptproblem für den Export war vielmehr, das Kunstköder in der DDR nicht der offiziellen Gütequalifizierung unterlagen und dementsprechend ganz bescheidene Haken aufwiesen.
Die Hakenautomaten stammten ursprünglich mal aus der BRD und wurden Anfang der 50er Jahre "irgendwie" beschafft.
Modernisiert wurde nix und dementsprechend runtergeritten waren die Maschinen und so sahen dann eben auch die Haken aus.
Hinzukam die allgemeine Materialknappheit, bis auf Bauxit für Aluminium mußte quasi alles teuer importiert werden.

Obiger Köder muß zumindest aus einer Zeit vor dem Zusammenschluss zu Germina sein, der Herstellername war nach dem Zusammenschluss einheitlich.
Wann das genau gewesen ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

Wir haben schon als Kinder die Gewässerufer und den Sand nach Haken durchsucht, wohlwissend das dort sehr häufig bessere Haken schlummerten wie man neu im Sportwarengeschäft kaufen konnte. Not machte halt erfinderisch


----------



## eiszeit (9. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch eine Spinner aus der ehemaligen DDR.
> Ich denke mal das das die Ovp ist.?
> Ich finde den sogar recht hübsch.
> Gabs damals Unterschiede?
> ...


Steht denn sonst nichts auf der Verpackung drauf, auf der Stirnseite z. B..
Oder evtl. auch nur Nummern.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Steht denn sonst nichts auf der Verpackung drauf, auf der Stirnseite z. B..
> Oder evtl. auch nur Nummern.


Doch , da stehen noch Nummern.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Doch , da stehen noch Nummern.


Na da haben wir ja schon was, es ist also der Smart-Spinner mit der Art. Nr. 7620
Er kostete damals 1,45 Ostmark, denke ich.
Er ist auch neuerem Datums, ich vermute 70er/80er ich vermute sogar die aufgedruckte 84 ist die Jahreszahl.

Jetzt messe mal die Länge des Spinnerblättchens. Wenn es 2cm ist und er 2gr wiegt könnte der Spinner zur Verpackung passen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Moin, kennt die hier noch jemand? Von den Jüngeren wohl eher keiner!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361475



Ist das nicht auch in etwa das Prinzip, nach welchem die früheren Wolfsanker bzw. Angeln funktioniert haben?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Er ist auch neuerem Datums, ich vermute 70er/80er ich vermute sogar die aufgedruckte 84 ist die Jahreszahl.



Das wäre durchaus denkbar, auf vielen Dingen wurde damals so in der Art gestempelt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch in etwa das Prinzip, nach welchem die früheren Wolfsanker bzw. Angeln funktioniert haben?


Da musste ich jetzt erst mal Googlen, Wolfsanker kannte ich gar nicht. Vor meiner Zeit


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da noch ein paar Haken die schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Diese habe ich auch erfolgreich gefischt. Ist eine tolle Sache wie ich finde.
Da dies allerdings der Restbestand ist, bleiben sie sicherheitshalber in der Schublade.


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Handgaranten und Karbidbomben mit Karabinerwirbel zum einhängen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Handgaranten und Karbidbomben mit Karabinerwirbel zum einhängen.


Na, Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir nicht auf einen Kommentar von Dir verzichten müssen.    

Aber erkläre mir doch bitte mal den Vergleich von H&K im Zusammenhang mit den Haken. 

Findest Du die etwa verwerflicher als die heutigen Hakensysteme oder Drillinge. 
Oder habe ich deinen Kommentar nur falsch interpretiert


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2020)

Friede!

Mir sind bloss die teilweise recht wilden Hakenfluchen und Montagen aus früheren Zeiten in den Sinn gekommen. Da war halt alles Recht, was einen Fisch irgendwie gehalten hat. Wenn ich bloss an die Zwillingsschluckhaken denke... da war wirklich jeder Zander fällig, weil irgendwo im Magen gehakt. Hat aber auch keinen, mich inklusive, gejuckt. Was hing, das ging mit in die Küche. War halt so.

Nur als Bub habe ich mit der berüchtigten Zigarettenlänge immer gehadert. Ich hab erst mit 13 zu quarzen angefangen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Die Haken waren zum Hechtangeln mit Schwimmer eigentlich genial. Kein vorstehender Haken alles eng anliegend am Fisch und somit gewiss weniger Scheuchwirkung 
als so manches heutige System. Denn wenn ein wenig Zug draufkommt, sitzt der Haken. Zum Schlucken kam der Hecht da eher selten. Wenn das Fischchen mitgenommen und im Maul gedehnt wurde und man eben nicht die Zigarettenlänge (zum Glück bin ich das schon lange los) wartete, hing der Haken eigentlich immer sehr moderat vorne im Maul. 

Würde heute mit toten Köderfischen gewiss auch noch funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2020)

Die Zwillingshaken werden teilweise immer noch verkauft. Aber es hat sich mit der Zeit nicht nur das Gerät etwas verändert. Ein Ryder plus ein Drilling ist mir heute lieber - außerdem wird sofort angehauen und nicht mehr erst nach einer halben Ewigkeit. Von den Unterschieden der früheren Stahlseile zu den sehr weichen Stahlseiden heute ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch ein paar Haken die schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Diese habe ich auch erfolgreich gefischt. Ist eine tolle Sache wie ich finde.
> Da dies allerdings der Restbestand ist, bleiben sie sicherheitshalber in der Schublade.


Hab mal einiges durchforstet und nichts gefunden. Das "System" 2 lange und ein kurzer Haken
gab es schon aber nicht in der Ausführung. Kann es sein das dies


Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Moin, kennt die hier noch jemand? Von den Jüngeren wohl eher keiner!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361475


ein Rohling ist der noch gebogen werden musste. Dass gab es insbesondere vor dem Krieg 
bei den Hakenherstellern, da konnt man genau die Biegung herstellen die man eben wollte.

Findest du vielleicht einen Buchstaben auf dem Haken. Es war insbesondere vor dem Krieg
noch der Fall das die Haken mittels Buchstaben gemarkt wurde.
Hier ein Beispiel von der Fa. Hanbeck aus Iserlohn.





Bild 1: ist mit H gemarkt





Bild 2: Acus, Vertrieb durch DAM hier um 1936

Bei Mustad stand dann ein M drauf


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2020)

Und da hätte ich mal ein Frage -vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen- , kennt jemand villeicht diese Trademarke.
Ein Reiter und der Haken ist mit S gemarkt.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Friede!
> 
> Mir sind bloss die teilweise recht wilden Hakenfluchen und Montagen aus früheren Zeiten in den Sinn gekommen. Da war halt alles Recht, was einen Fisch irgendwie gehalten hat. Wenn ich bloss an die Zwillingsschluckhaken denke... da war wirklich jeder Zander fällig, weil irgendwo im Magen gehakt. Hat aber auch keinen, mich inklusive, gejuckt. Was hing, das ging mit in die Küche. War halt so.
> 
> Nur als Bub habe ich mit der berüchtigten Zigarettenlänge immer gehadert. Ich hab erst mit 13 zu quarzen angefangen.


Hallo,

da gabs auch noch Devon-Spinnköder mit 5 (in Worten fünf) Drillingen . Da gabs keine Fehlbisse.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab mal einiges durchforstet und nichts gefunden. Das "System" 2 lange und ein kurzer Haken
> gab es schon aber nicht in der Ausführung. Kann es sein das dies
> 
> ein Rohling ist der noch gebogen werden musste. Dass gab es insbesondere vor dem Krieg
> ...


Hey, finde ich super wie Du nachforschst.   

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit dem Vergrößerungsglas nachgeschaut aber außer Rost ist da nichts zu finden. 
Das System scheint aus 2 Komponenten zu bestehen, die zwei großen Haken sind wohl aus einem Stück und wurden dann mit dem Öhrhaken verlötet. 
Habe ich aber damals definitiv so erworben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und da hätte ich mal ein Frage -vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen- , kennt jemand villeicht diese Trademarke.
> Ein Reiter und der Haken ist mit S gemarkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 361565


 
Könnte es sein, das es sich dabei um ein Exportprodukt von Deutschland handelte, das für den englischen und amerikanischen Markt vorgesehen war? Wegen dem Reiter: Evtl. Markensymbol vom Vertreiber bzw. Hersteller, evtl. bezug auf den Namen, vielleicht Hochreiter? 

Eine Frage: An Haken hatten wir noch nicht den Blitz-Haken besprochen, wann hatte der Verwendung für welche Angelmethoden und Fischarten? 
Gab's den nur als Einzelhaken oder wurde der auch als Zwilling angeboten? 
Heutzutage findet der Blitz-Haken wohl keine Verwendung mehr, oder?


----------



## Thomas. (10. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hey, finde ich super wie Du nachforschst.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit dem Vergrößerungsglas nachgeschaut aber außer Rost ist da nichts zu finden.
> Das System scheint aus 2 Komponenten zu bestehen, die zwei großen Haken sind wohl aus einem Stück und wurden dann mit dem Öhrhaken verlötet.
> Habe ich aber damals definitiv so erworben.


ich habe hier auch noch so eigenartige Teile von denen ich nicht weis wie oder wofür sie benutzt werden (wurden)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Die Habe ich auch irgendwo   
Die wurden den Toten Köderfisch längs auf den Rücken fixiert und haben somit einen besseren Halt als ein normaler Drilling. 
Ist allerdings eine Fummelei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2020)

Koederfisch Angeln, seitlich unter die Haut schieben wie eine Sicherheitsnadel. Genau wie @Fischkopp 1961 seine, da unter der Rueckenflosse den kleinen Haken durchstecken und dann den Haken um 90 Grad drehen, Fisch hat die beiden großen Haken seitlich an der Flanke.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Koederfisch Angeln, seitlich unter die Haut schieben wie eine Sicherheitsnadel. Genau wie @Fischkopp 1961 seine, da unter der Rueckenflosse den kleinen Haken durchstecken und dann den Haken um 90 Grad drehen, Fisch hat die beiden großen Haken seitlich an der Flanke.


Schön erklärt


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2020)

Die gab es -in kleiner Größen- auch zum anbringen von Insekten. Chief, hier sieht man auch den Blitz-Doppelhaken.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

Oder halt verbildlichen!

Keine Angst, die mussten jetzt nicht extra sterben. Gefriergut! 
Wobei die Fischchen jetzt nicht die perfekte Größe haben.


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gabs auch noch Devon-Spinnköder mit 5 (in Worten fünf) Drillingen . Da gabs keine Fehlbisse.
> 
> ...


Viel hilft viel ist fast immer falsch.
Zuviele Haken können sich auch gegenseitig behindern oder den Fisch daran hindern, den Köder richtig ins Maul zu bekommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Viel hilft viel ist fast immer falsch.
> Zuviele Haken können sich auch gegenseitig behindern oder den Fisch daran hindern, den Köder richtig ins Maul zu bekommen.


Hallo, 

ich hatte von dieser Ausgabe mit den fünf Drillingn einen. Den fischte ich aber nur ein paar mal. Bei den maßigen Forellen wäre es ja wurscht gewesen, aber nachdem die dritte untermaßige draufging nahm ich nur noch den Devon mit einem Drilling. Bei dem mit den fünf Drillingen gab es tatsächlich keine Fehlbisse, egal aus welcher Richtung der Fisch biß. Das Ding war ja relativ klein und vier Drillinge ringsrum und einer am Ende, da ab es kein Vorbeibeissen. Aber wie schon erwähnt fischgerecht war das nicht, ist auch schon lange her, knapp 60 Jahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Na hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr, da muss ich wohl gleich mal in den Keller gehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr, da muss ich wohl gleich mal in den Keller gehen.


Ich hatte schon was vorbereitet   .
Ein besonderes schönes Stück wie ich finde.

Ein altes Wasserkugel Fliegen System von D.A.M
In der Original Box und mit Korkhaspel.
Aber seht selbst.



















Sogar mir Gebrauchsanweisung.
Früher haben sie sich echt noch Mühe gemacht.
Auch auf der Verpackung ist immer etwas passende Werbung.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Wie Geil, und mal wieder mit Verpackung. Ich beneide Euch


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2020)

Ist in einem sehr sehr schönem Zustand.
Originell mit zwei Art. Nr., alt 2025 neu 4907.
In der Zeit wurde gerade gewechselt.
Kostete damals 1967, 2,40 DM.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einige alte Köder und sogar Knoten entdeckt, wie sie in den 50er Jahren verwendet und gelehrt worden sind...
> 
> Damals war das Eisangeln größtenteils hierzulande und auch in Österreich und der Schweiz erlaubt, also gab es dafür Mini-Pilker und Ein-Haken-Systeme.
> 
> ...


Könnte fast das Teil rechts sein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Könnte fast das Teil rechts sein.





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einige alte Köder und sogar Knoten entdeckt, wie sie in den 50er Jahren verwendet und gelehrt worden sind...
> 
> Damals war das Eisangeln größtenteils hierzulande und auch in Österreich und der Schweiz erlaubt, also gab es dafür Mini-Pilker und Ein-Haken-Systeme.
> 
> ...


Die Bleifischchen zum Eisangeln. 
Ach wie wäre es Toll dies auf einer geschlossenen Eisdecke mal wieder zu praktizieren.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2020)

Passend zu den Rollen


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

Weis jemand von euch was das ist?
Vermutlich was zum schleppen,oder?
Ne Punze ist auch drauf. 
Kann damit aber nix anfangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2020)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein vorschaltbares Buzz(er) Blade. Also so etwas, das - aus Blech bestehend - fest am Drahtarm von Buzzbaits verbaut ist.

Aus Blei (??) hab ich sowas allerdings noch nie gesehen. Evtl. ein Vorschaltblei mit Zusatz-Druckwelle? Wie viel wiegt das Ding denn?


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein vorschaltbares Buzz(er) Blade. Also so etwas, das - aus Blech bestehend - fest am Drahtarm von Buzzbaits verbaut ist.
> 
> Aus Blei (??) hab ich sowas allerdings noch nie gesehen. Evtl. ein Vorschaltblei mit Zusatz-Druckwelle? Wie viel wiegt das Ding denn?


Das Teil ist nicht aus Blei.
Es ist Edelstahl Blech.
10cm lang und 20g schwer.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Wie groß und schwer ist den das Teil. So in der Art gibt es sie heute als Spinnköder. 
Denke auch in der Richtung wie PirschHirsch. Zusätzliche Druckwelle zum anlocken.
Da wohl aus Blei, quasi ein Downrigger mit Lockwirkung.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ok jetzt erst gesehen, kein Blei, dann also wie vermutet vielleicht doch ein Spinnköder.
Direkt einen Haken einklinken oder ein kleiner Köder hinten anfügen. Streamer etc.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Weis jemand von euch was das ist?
> Vermutlich was zum schleppen,oder?
> Ne Punze ist auch drauf.
> Kann damit aber nix anfangen.
> ...


Die Lemaxblinker aus der Schweiz schauen so ähnlich aus.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Passend zu den Rollen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361711


Auch das wird gebraucht................


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch ein paar alte D.A.M Wobbler  .




2 Baby's und der Bobby.







Und noch einer.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Die Lemaxblinker aus der Schweiz schauen so ähnlich aus.


Danke,dann hab ich schonmal ne grobe Richtung.


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon was vorbereitet   .
> Ein besonderes schönes Stück wie ich finde.
> 
> Ein altes Wasserkugel Fliegen System von D.A.M
> ...


Tolle Sachen zeigt ihr hier. So eine Wasserkugel von DAM hab ich auch. Aber in einem anderen Karton. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ist vielleicht etwa älter. Der Preis steht auch noch drauf. 1,80 DM. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Tolle Sachen zeigt ihr hier. So eine Wasserkugel von DAM hab ich auch. Aber in einem anderen Karton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist ein älterer Artikel (wurde auch schon in den 50er Jahren angeboten) als der zuvor gezeigte.
Aufgrund der Werbung auf dem Karton ist das Herstellungsjahr auf c.a 1965 zu legen, d. h. irgendwo
zwischen 1965 und 1967.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab noch 2 alte Metallköder gefunden.
Ich schätze mal ein Eigenbau.
Den erste besteht aus Messingblech mit 2 Perlmutt Seiten.
Der zweite besteht aus Blech mit einem Bleikern.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Für die Größe von ca.4-5cm sind die Köder recht Schwer.
Einer hat ca 12g.
@Jason 
Ein sehr schönes Stück.


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Hier hab ich noch Schrotblei von DAM gefunden.
























Müsste auch aus der 60er sein. Später wurden die Hülsen Silber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch ein alter Wobbler von DAM. Es ist der berühmte Catcher. 









Das Plastikröhrchen kann man Schrotblei befüllen, um die Tauchtiefe zu bestimmen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2020)

Klasse Teile.... Tolle pics. Danke


----------



## eiszeit (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch Schrotblei von DAM gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason das Blei wenn du mal loshaben willst, da hätte ich Interesse.


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jason das Blei wenn du mal loshaben willst, da hätte ich Interesse.


Oh Walter, ich bin so stolz darauf das zu besitzen. Was machen wir denn da? Am besten den Rest über PN.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nelearts (12. Dezember 2020)

@Jason, wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der Dritte!!


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> @Jason, wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der Dritte!!


Dich kenn ich aber gar nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier noch ein alter Wobbler von DAM. Es ist der berühmte Catcher.Das Plastikröhrchen kann man Schrotblei befüllen, um die Tauchtiefe zu bestimmen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Kann sein, daß ich mich irre, aber:
Der Catcher von DAM sieht dem Hilo von ABU ziemlich ähnlich.
Wer hat sich da von wem inspirieren lassen?


----------



## eiszeit (13. Dezember 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kann sein, daß ich mich irre, aber:
> Der Catcher von DAM sieht dem Hilo von ABU ziemlich ähnlich.
> Wer hat sich da von wem inspirieren lassen?


Da gab es sehr viele -von unterschiedlichen Firmen- die ähnlich aussahen (insbesonder auch in Übersee). Das besondere am Catcher ist die Bleibeschwerung und
am Hilo die verstellbare Tauchschaufel. Somit sind sie beide "inspirierent", eben schöne Stücke aus alten Zeiten.


----------



## eiszeit (13. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh Walter, ich bin so stolz darauf das zu besitzen. Was machen wir denn da? Am besten den Rest über PN.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist doch klar Jason und verständlich, auf jeden Fall Danke fürs zeigen.

Hab ja auch welche, nicht die gleichen aber auch schön.


----------



## Jason (13. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist doch klar Jason und verständlich, auf jeden Fall Danke fürs zeigen.
> 
> Hab ja auch welche, nicht die gleichen aber auch schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 361829


Sieht sehr gut aus. Hast du die hier schon? 








						DAM "GESPALTENES ANGELSCHROT"MIT ZIEGENBOCKLOGO-Nr-26  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie DAM "GESPALTENES ANGELSCHROT"MIT ZIEGENBOCKLOGO-Nr-26 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (13. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Hast du die hier schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die hab ich schon.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2020)

Leider keine gut erhaltene Verpackung, sieht somit aber zumindest alt aus. Ob auch alt und wenn ja wie alt


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Leider keine gut erhaltene Verpackung, sieht somit aber zumindest alt aus. Ob auch alt und wenn ja wie alt


Ist bestimmt alt, hab gerade mal kurz gegoogelt. Den gab es anscheinend schon
seit ca. 1920


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich denke auch, des Preises wegen. Jetzt kostet er um die 13 Dollar


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Dezember 2020)

Erinnert mich an die Krautblinker der 80er Jahre von Balzer, DAM.. usw. Aber der hier hat keine Abweiserfeder... Ist das überhaupt der richtige Begriff?

Trotzdem ein sehr altes, seltenes und schönes Exemplar aus den USA! TOLL, das OV und sogar die "Gebrauchsanweisung" erhalten geblieben sind!

Ich erinnern mich auch, das es dieselbe Blinker-Bauart auch in den 80er Jahren auch von Cormoran gab, als Blinker zum schleppen fürs Big-Game-Fishing! Allerdings ein paar Nummern größer.... 

Was man an dem Blinker damals wohl für Schnur, Vorfächer und Wirbel befestigt hat....?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2020)

Anbei ein paar Hi-Lo Wobbler die hier ja zumindest auch schon erwähnt wurden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da noch ein originales, altes Grundbleie von DAM entdeckt, waren in der Verpackung 2 Stück drin? 

Eine selbstgebaute Abart dieses Bleies verwende ich heute noch....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2020)

Jo, an die habe ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab noch 2 Stehaufblei in Original Verpackung. 
Die neuere Version. 
Ältere gabs auf der Karte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Dezember 2020)

Von denen hab ich auch noch eins, war bis vor kurzem noch originalverpackt.  Was ich gut bei diesen Bleien und den Celli-Posen fand, das man immer schnell von der Posen- auf eine Grundmontage und umgekehrt, umbauen konnte!


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Anbei ein paar Hi-Lo Wobbler die hier ja zumindest auch schon erwähnt wurden.


Ohja fangmaschinen für Hecht. 
Dann gab's ja auch den indianerwobbler von dam. Super wobbler. Wie die Neuauflage ist aber keine Ahnung. 
Lg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe da noch etwas, das dem Einen vielleicht ein Lächeln und Anderen ein Fragezeichen ins Gesicht zaubern wird.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch etwas, das dem Einen vielleicht ein Lächeln und Anderen ein Fragezeichen ins Gesicht zaubern wird.


Wieder einer der vielzähligen Systeme für toten Köderfisch die es damals gab, Steurer/Wien hatte so ein ähnliches.
Er nannte es Alpinasystem.


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Krautblinker der 80er Jahre von Balzer, DAM.. usw. Aber der hier hat keine Abweiserfeder... Ist das überhaupt der richtige Begriff?


So einen hab ich noch.










Gruß Jason


----------



## chum (16. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch ein originales, altes Grundbleie von DAM entdeckt, waren in der Verpackung 2 Stück drin?
> 
> Eine selbstgebaute Abart dieses Bleies verwende ich heute noch....
> 
> ...










	

		
			
		

		
	
hier ist das original verpackte


----------



## chum (16. Dezember 2020)

diesen Heinz hab ich vor vielen Jahren in den 1980zigern aus dem Eixendorfer Stausee geborgen


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2020)

chum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 362091
> Anhang anzeigen 362092
> 
> diesen Heinz hab ich vor vielen Jahren in den 1980zigern aus dem Eixendorfer Stausee geborgen


Ein schöner Heintzblinker, Nadelwirbel und die passende Drillinge, Super


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2020)

So einer ist auch bei mir zu. Aber der ist in Messing. 









Gruß Jason


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2020)

Moin, wer kennt diese hier noch? Von denen war ich ganz begeistert, weil sie optisch zur damaligen Zeit ein Highlight waren. 
Gefangen habe ich damit allerdings nichts. Auch war die Verarbeitung sehr schlecht, denn die Folien lösten sich bereits nach ein paar Wurf.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

chum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 362091
> Anhang anzeigen 362092
> 
> diesen Heinz hab ich vor vielen Jahren in den 1980zigern aus dem Eixendorfer Stausee geborgen



Zu den Heintz-Blinkern kann ich euch mal ne Anekdote erzählen: Ich hatte mal einen in Silber poliert, den ich bei einem Verwandtschaftsbesuch in den Winterferien Anfang der 80er Jahre in Belgrad mit meinen beiden Cousins in einem Fluß dort fischte. 

Es war, glaub ich, Hochwasserzeit und ich glaubte nicht an einen Fang... 
Um uns schwirrte mit viel Krach und Gezänk ein großer Möwenschwarm, wir dachten, ein Indikator für einen Kleinfischschwarm an der Oberfläche und einen oder mehrere Raubfische! 

Es geschah, was kommen musste: Bei einem Wurf verhedderte sich der Blinker im Gefieder einer Möwe, die ich dann aus dem Himmel herunterkurbeln musste (der Drill meines Lebens)! 

Als sie dann unten war, fing  ein Cousin das Tier mit dem Kescher ein, wo wir den Blinker aus dem Gefieder entfernten. 

Mittlerweile hatte der Möwenschwarm längst das Weite gesucht, als wir den Artgenossen wieder fliegen ließen.... 

Das war und blieb mein einzigster "Fang" mit dem Heintz an diesem Tag, jedenfalls hatten wir zu Hause was tolles zu erzählen....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2020)

Das kann aber nicht nur der Heintz Blinker.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

Naja, der Heintz hat ja 2 Drillinge und der von mir verwendete war ein recht großer! Ich dachte erst, die Möwe hat den Blinker mit Ihren Schnabel gepackt, weil sie ihn für einen Fisch hielt und keinesfalls mehr loslassen wollte!


----------



## Michael.S (17. Dezember 2020)

In den 70iger Jahren hatte mann hier die Wahl zwischen Heintz Blinker und Effzett ,  mehr gab es nicht , der Effzett ging beutend besser als der Heintz , den wollten die Hechte einfach nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> der Effzett ging beutend besser als der Heintz , den wollten die Hechte einfach nicht




Jupp. Das war hier auch so.
Der Heintz brachte nur selten einen Biss.


----------



## Mikesch (17. Dezember 2020)

Ist doch klar, dass keine Hechte beißen. 
Der Heintzblinker wurde ja für das Huchenfischen in schnell fließenden Flüssen entwickelt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

Von Heintz ist nur das Ketchup am besten zu empfehlen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So einen hab ich noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein wirklich schönes Teil!  

Ist so etwas zum Fischfang heute jetzt eigentlich noch erlaubt oder nicht? Es gibt doch irgendwo eine Bestimmung, welche den Fischfang mit Ködern, die über starre Haken verfügen, verbietet. Es geht dabei sicherlich darum das früher vielerorts praktizierte Reißen der Fische zu unterbinden.

Nachtrag:
Mir fällt gerade ein, irgendwo habe ich einen solchen Köder auch noch herumfliegen. Meiner hat - wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht trügt - allerdings noch eine zusätzliche rote und eine gelbe Feder werkseitig am Haken befestigt. Die waren an deinem Köder sicherlich auch einmal dran.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Dezember 2020)

Von DAM, Effzett-Blinker, Heintz-Blinker und ein paar Turbler aus den 70ern









Und noch ein paar Turbler und ein paar System von DAM


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ist so etwas zum Fischfang heute jetzt eigentlich noch erlaubt oder nicht? Es gibt doch irgendwo eine Bestimmung, welche den Fischfang mit Ködern, die über starre Haken verfügen, verbietet. Es geht dabei sicherlich darum das früher vielerorts praktizierte Reißen der Fische zu unterbinden.


Ob diese starren Haken erlaubt sind, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, "*Nein*". Es gibt bessere und schonendere Köder. Die Entwicklung ist ja nicht stehen geblieben. Ich habe noch so einige mit diesem starren Haken. Hier ist einer davon.




Würde ich niemals benutzen. Der hier ist mit S Inox gemarkt. Das sagt mir gar nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ob diese starren Haken erlaubt sind, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, "*Nein*". Es gibt bessere und schonendere Köder. Die Entwicklung ist ja nicht stehen geblieben. Ich habe noch so einige mit diesem starren Haken. Hier ist einer davon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S.inox heißt bloß:
Rostfreier Stahl. 
Ist so ein internationales Kürzel.


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> S.inox heißt bloß:
> Rostfreier Stahl.
> Ist so ein internationales Kürzel.


 Man wird alt wie eine Kuh, und lernt immer noch dazu. Danke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> S.inox heißt bloß:
> Rostfreier Stahl.
> Ist so ein internationales Kürzel.


Aber in diesem Fall gilt das nicht für die Schraube. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> S.inox heißt bloß:
> Rostfreier Stahl.
> Ist so ein internationales Kürzel.



Steht unox also international für Gulaschsuppe? 
Und ist die Dose ebenfalls nicht rostend?


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Aber in diesem Fall gilt das nicht für die Schraube.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und der Haken wohl auch nicht.
Allerdings ist es nicht selten das auch manch Edelstahl Rost ansetzt.
Grad der sog. "Flugrost".


----------



## eiszeit (18. Dezember 2020)

Auch Fliegen können schön verpackt sein
Noris/Shakespeare, Bavaria, DAM


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Dezember 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es nicht selten das auch manch Edelstahl Rost ansetzt.
> Grad der sog. "Flugrost".


Gerade bei verschiedenen Stahlsorten nebeneinander oder miteinander neigt Edelstahl dazu, sogar schneller zu rosten als mancher normale Feld-Wald und Wiesenstahl.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Dezember 2020)

Sehr altes DAM Werbeblatt:


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr altes DAM Werbeblatt:
> Anhang anzeigen 362437
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362438


Da die Preisangaben in Reichsmark sind, tippe ich beim Alter dieser  alten Werbeschrift auf die Zeit zwischen 1935 und 1945....Danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## dreampike (21. Dezember 2020)

Wieso gerade 1935-45? Die Reichsmark war offizielles Zahlungsmittel von 1924 bis 1948.

Interessanter Katalog. Was mich wundert, sind die hohen Preise. 3 Reichsmark für eine Trockenfliege hört sich sehr teuer an... Der Durchschnittsstundenlohn lag z.b. für 1930 bei ca. 0,60 - 0,90 RM. Man musste also ca. 4,5 Std. arbeiten, um sich eine Fliege bei DAM zu kaufen. Für den gleichen Zeitaufwand könnte man sich bei heutigen Löhnen und Preisen ca. 50 Fliegen kaufen...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auch Fliegen können schön verpackt sein
> Noris/Shakespeare, Bavaria, DAM
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 362269
> ...


Hallo,

weisst du wann die Bavaria in Hollfeld zumachte ? Müsste so um 1990 herum gewesen sein.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weisst du wann die Bavaria in Hollfeld zumachte ? Müsste so um 1990 herum gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Nach dem Link wohl schon 1979.

Flatfischer


----------



## eiszeit (21. Dezember 2020)

dreampike schrieb:


> Wieso gerade 1935-45? Die Reichsmark war offizielles Zahlungsmittel von 1924 bis 1948.
> 
> Interessanter Katalog. Was mich wundert, sind die hohen Preise. 3 Reichsmark für eine Trockenfliege hört sich sehr teuer an... Der Durchschnittsstundenlohn lag z.b. für 1930 bei ca. 0,60 - 0,90 RM. Man musste also ca. 4,5 Std. arbeiten, um sich eine Fliege bei DAM zu kaufen. Für den gleichen Zeitaufwand könnte man sich bei heutigen Löhnen und Preisen ca. 50 Fliegen kaufen...


Der Preis bezieht sich auf ein Dutzend bzw. pro Karte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

dreampike schrieb:


> Wieso gerade 1935-45? Die Reichsmark war offizielles Zahlungsmittel von 1924 bis 1948.
> 
> Interessanter Katalog. Was mich wundert, sind die hohen Preise. 3 Reichsmark für eine Trockenfliege hört sich sehr teuer an... Der Durchschnittsstundenlohn lag z.b. für 1930 bei ca. 0,60 - 0,90 RM. Man musste also ca. 4,5 Std. arbeiten, um sich eine Fliege bei DAM zu kaufen. Für den gleichen Zeitaufwand könnte man sich bei heutigen Löhnen und Preisen ca. 50 Fliegen kaufen...


Das erkenne ich an der Schrift (Schreibschrift) und dem Layout... Wäre das Werbematerial wesentlich älter, wäre es in altdeutschen Buchstaben versehen, bestimmt gab's auch Varianten in Sütterlin!

Ab 1945 war Deutschland größtenteils zerstört, da hatte man andere Sorgen und zu kaufen gab es bis zur Einführung der D-Mark eh nix...

Zu deiner Information: NICHT EINE Fliege kostete 3 RM, sondern ein Dutzend davon! Eiszeit war da schneller...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Nach dem Link wohl schon 1979.
> 
> Flatfischer


Hallo,

nein, ich habe auf jeden Fall Ende der 1980er dort noch eingekauft. Dann zog die Firma ein paar Kilometer, in Richtung Bayreuth, nach Mistelbach weiter, wo sie noch ein paar Jahre existierte. Dort war ich allerdings nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## dreampike (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, 3 RM für ein *Dutzend *Fliegen, das macht schon eher Sinn und ich kann aufhören mich zu wundern! Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich bin ja begeistert von den kleinen Parey-Büchern "So fängt man... " etc.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele davon gibt...

Vielleicht kann ich ja dem Einen oder Anderen auch ein Schmunzeln entlocken, wenn ich hier nochmal an einige berühmte Vertreter der Fischfamilie erinnere.
Wer war damals nicht verzaubert von der "schönen Schleie Linka" oder hat nicht mit der "Forelle Finga" gelitten.
Nicht zu vergessen die Abenteuer von "Herko, dem Raubhecht" und natürlich dem vielzitierten "Karpik, der Wasserfuchs".

Viele Grüße und Euch allen einen guten Rutsch.

Peter


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Peter, 

von wann sind deine Bücher, schätze mal, die meisten sind so 50er-60er Jahre? Das 2.Buch von oben, das mit der altdeutschen, roten Schrift, könnte von 1920 - ca. 1935 sein... 

Danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

Hi Chief Brolly,

Von Links: die Fleurons sind von 1924 bzw. 1930, der Kofler von 1925, Kloss von 1931 und der Williamson von 1936.
Die anderen zwischen 1948 und 2000.
Hab' gerade - angeregt durch diesen Thread - noch 2 dazu passende ganz alte Schinken aus den 30er Jahren im Netz bestellt...


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich bin ja begeistert von den kleinen Parey-Büchern "So fängt man... " etc.
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele davon gibt...
> ...


Unfassbar, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viele Romane/Novellen aus der Sicht von Fischen gibt. Sehr interessant, danke fürs Teilen.
Aber natürlich: Hechtromane zuhauf, und jede Menge anderer Arten, aber nirgend wo auf weiter Flur
"Die Abenteuer von Johnnie, dem listigen Döbel" oder so..


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Dezember 2020)

Na da lag ich mit meinen zeitlichen Einschätzungen ja gar nicht so falsch!
Ich habe auch ein Buch von ERICH KLOSS: Der junge Sportfischer

Der Inhalt ist so Anfang der 50er Jahre, weil Gerätekunde ziemlich veraltet.
Sind viele Handzeichnungen drin, ähnlich wie die von den Covern  deiner Magazine, Bücher bzw. Hefte.
Bloß halt nicht farbig... Erich Kloss ist übrigens schon lange tot.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich bin ja begeistert von den kleinen Parey-Büchern "So fängt man... " etc.
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele davon gibt...
> ...



Moin Peter,

diese alten _"So fängt man" _Büchlein vom Parey Verlag sind echt super, ja. Die Tipps & Tricks sind auch nicht zu verachten. Was früher fing, das fängt heute wohl noch immer. Oder sollte man sagen, erst recht wieder? Die schuppigen Zeitzeugen von damals dürften _- bis auf den Leviathan -_ wohl längst alle das Zeitliche gesegnet haben. Boilie & Co. hingegen kennt heute jede Vorschulgüster, die Kniffe von damals wohl eher nicht. Ich sehe hierin zumindest eine spannende Betätigung für uns heutigen Angler, den dicken Karpfen einmal mit Kartoffeln auf die Schuppen zu legen, anstatt mit Robin Red oder irgendwelchen Pineapple Zombie Boilies.

Vielen Dank für das Zeigen deiner Bücher, in denen es scheinbar häufig um die Abenteuer eines bestimmten und namentlich bekannten Fisches geht. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es damals so viele von dieser Art Geschichten bzw. Büchern gab. _Aranka - Die Geschichte eines Aals_ besitze ich auch. Damals bei eBay zufällig mit einem Konvolut alter Angelbücher erworben, hat es mir beim anschließenden Lesen sehr gefallen. Eine wirklich tolle Geschichte. Von daher werde ich nun auch einmal nach einigen deiner hier gezeigten Titel Ausschau halten. 

Dir und allen lesenden Angelratten _- Oder war es andersherum? - _wünsche ich ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich gesundes & erfolgreiches Jahr 2021.


Gruß Freddy


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> "Die Abenteuer von Johnnie, dem listigen Döbel" oder so..



Dann hau in die Tasten.
Von listigen und mit allen Wassern gewaschenen Döbeln weißt Du doch sicherlich zu berichten.


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt - laut dem Huber hat der Kloss vom 09.03.1889 bis 1964 gelebt. 
Das ist wahrscheinlich die 5. Auflage, oder?
Die 3. sah so aus...

@ minimax: es gibt immerhin noch "Fix, des Silberfischleins Abenteuer" vom Heurich - allerdings ist auf dem Cover auch ein riesiger Hechtkopf drauf...
Ich poste es mal, wenn es angekommen ist - das Cover ist wirklich hübsch...


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

@ minimax - ja, mach' mal. Ich reserviere hier schon mal eine Ausgabe davon...
Kostet bei BoD 'n Zehner. Ist also nicht so teuer ein eigenes Buch zu schreiben...

@ Freddy - sind ja in erster Linie Kinderbücher. Aber trotzdem nett zu lesen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> @ Freddy - sind ja in erster Linie Kinderbücher. Aber trotzdem nett zu lesen...



Zumindest die Geschichte von Aranka dem Aal fand ich sehr unterhaltsam und auch nett zu lesen.

Kinderbücher von heute sind wohl tatsächlich eher Kinderkram. Zig Pädagogen haben x-mal daran herumgebastelt, damit auch ja alles schön kindgerecht und sonst wie genehm ist. Hingegen scheinen mir damalige Geschichten eher zeit- und auch alterslos zu sein, weniger auf einen utopischen Idealzustand getrimmt. Etwa _"Die kleine Hexe"_ von Otfried Preußler _- welche wohl zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt wie diese Fischgeschichten entstanden ist - _war und ist ein tolles Buch. Heute allerdings scheinbar nicht mehr ganz kindgerecht, daher wurde der Text mittlerweile auch etwas frisiert.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, so habe ich während Arankas Abenteuer sogar noch etwas über ein spezielles Schweizer Angelgerät gelernt, welches beiläufig im Text erwähnt wurde. Das Rähmli.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ist tatsächlich die 5. Auflage! Wahrscheinlich steht da auch dasselbe
drin, wie in der 3.Auflage!
Allerdings gefällt mir bei dieser das Cover besser! 
Ich kann mich noch an ein Buch erinnern, das ich mir als begeisterter Jungangler öfters in unserer Büchereifiliale ausgeliehen habe: Das Cover zeigte eine Steilküste mit Strand Irgendwo in England... 

Der Autor schilderte, wie er an einer Küste von Cornwall oder so, als Kind auf "Pennocks" geangelt hat und wie, womit und wann es mit seiner anglerischen und berufsmäßigen Karriere weiter bergauf ging. 
Es war toll und spannend geschrieben und war mindestens 10cm dick.  

Schade, das ich es wieder abgegeben und nicht versucht habe, es zu kaufen....


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

meinst Du das hier?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. Dezember 2020)

Die 3. Auflage vom Jungen Sportfischer hab ich ebenfalls unter meinen Büchern.


Zwei meiner Raritäten sind diese beiden Bücher hier:







Dr. Hans Köster Sportfischer Handbuch von 1936
Dr. Winter Grundangeln von 1928

Der Winter lässt sich trotz der altdeutschen Schrift sehr gut lesen und ist immer wider schön um darin zu schmöckern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> meinst Du das hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 363019



Ja, genau DAS!  Oh, wie gerne würde ich wieder darin lesen!  Verkaufst du das?  Falls nicht, bräuchte ich mal alle Angaben (Verfasser, Verlag, Auflage, ISBN-Nr., usw. die ich brauche, um es evtl. in einem Antiquariat erwerben zu können....


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

Das ist nun genau mein Sammelspektrum.
Aber das gibt es gerade für 4,40 € bei Ebay: 
Im Anglerparadies Leo Walmsley Erlebnisse eines Sportfischers 1967 | eBay
Oder für'n 10er bei booklooker


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Das ist nun genau mein Sammelspektrum.
> Aber das gibt es gerade für 4,40 € bei Ebay:
> Im Anglerparadies Leo Walmsley Erlebnisse eines Sportfischers 1967 | eBay
> Oder für'n 10er bei booklooker


2,50 € Sofortkauf, da würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis es weg ist.


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2020)

Wer liest sowas denn heutzutage noch?
Das ist doch nur für den Chief interessant, weil seine Kindheitserinnerungen daran hängen...
Oder für Leute wie mich - die 'nen Hau wech haben... 

@dawurzelsepp - schöne Bücher. Vom Winter hab' ich nur das Spinnangeln.
Den Köster selbstverständlich auch - der hat übrigens 30 Jahre später noch "Sankt Peters heitere Gilde" geschrieben.
Von dem Buch wurden damals 21000 Exemplare verkauft - wenn heutzutage 1000 verkauft werden, kann sich der Autor glücklich schätzen.

Für Fans: Dr. Hans Köster war Chemiker in Holzminden an der Weser, ein erfolgreicher Turnierwerfer und Mitherausgeber der Zeitschrift "Der Angelsport" des Verlegers Paul Rauser.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2020)

@Peter117 Wenn du willst, dass jemand deine Nachricht erreicht, musst du zwischen den @ und den Namen des Mitglieds das Freizeichen weg lassen. 
Danke für deine rege Beteiligung.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (27. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Wer liest sowas denn heutzutage noch?
> Das ist doch nur für den Chief interessant, weil seine Kindheitserinnerungen daran hängen...
> Oder für Leute wie mich - die 'nen Hau wech haben...
> 
> ...


Da gibt es genug von.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da gibt es genug von.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Das ist nun genau mein Sammelspektrum.
> Aber das gibt es gerade für 4,40 € bei Ebay:
> Im Anglerparadies Leo Walmsley Erlebnisse eines Sportfischers 1967 | eBay
> Oder für'n 10er bei booklooker



Habe mir das Buch jetzt beim booklooker bestellt bzw. geordert. Jetzt warte ich darauf, das sich die Anbieterin bei mir meldet, wegen der Bankverbindung. Dachte erst, ich muß an booklooker bezahlen...

Ist mein erste Bestellung dort, ich freue mich schon sehr auf das Buch!


----------



## Peter117 (29. Dezember 2020)

Sauber Chief - da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob Dir das immer noch gefällt.

Dieses Internetz ist schon eine tolle Sache - früher hieß das ja noch Stefan oder Thorsten und stand hinter einer Auslage auf dem Flohmarkt.
Ich kann mich noch an ein Verkaufsgespräch von damals erinnern: "Oh, geil - den Overbeck (Petri Heil von 9 bis 90) wollte ich schon immer mal haben."
Ich bin sicher, der Preis hatte sich in Bruchteilen von Sekunden mindestens verdoppelt...
Ich hab's natürlich nicht gemerkt und die 50 Mark trotzdem gerne bezahlt...


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Sauber Chief - da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob Dir das immer noch gefällt.
> 
> Dieses Internetz ist schon eine tolle Sache - früher hieß das ja noch Stefan oder Thorsten und stand hinter einer Auslage auf dem Flohmarkt.
> Ich kann mich noch an ein Verkaufsgespräch von damals erinnern: "Oh, geil - den Overbeck (Petri Heil von 9 bis 90) wollte ich schon immer mal haben."
> ...


Trotz allem siehts bis jetzt schlecht aus, die Verkäuferin hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Meine E-Mail wurde nicht beantwortet und telefonisch ist die Frau auch nicht zu erreichen. 
So ein Verhalten geht gar nicht! 

Werde wohl nochmal  deswegen mit booklooker in Kontakt treten müssen..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Trotz allem siehts bis jetzt schlecht aus, die Verkäuferin hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Meine E-Mail wurde nicht beantwortet und telefonisch ist die Frau auch nicht zu erreichen.
> So ein Verhalten geht gar nicht!
> 
> Werde wohl nochmal  deswegen mit booklooker in Kontakt treten müssen..



Ruhig Blut. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast Du das Buch doch gestern oder vorgestern erst geordert.

Mein letzter Kauf bei booklooker ist schon etwas her, daher habe ich keine genaue Kenntnis mehr bezüglich der dortigen Geschäftspraktiken. Sollte es allerdings so sein und booklooker vermittelt nur _- hat also selbst kein Lager mit den Büchern -_ so wirst Du das Buch wohl direkt vom entsprechenden Antiquariat zugesandt bekommen. Oftmals sind das aber nur sehr kleine 1-Mann oder eben 1-Frau Betriebe, die können natürlich nicht immer und sofort reagieren, gerade in der aktuellen Zeit nicht.

Wer weiß was da los ist? Vielleicht baumelt die Gute schon auf dem Dachboden, weil ihr der Lockdown die Existenz zerstört hat?
In diesem Fall _- so bin ich mir ziemlich sicher -_ erhältst Du dein Geld aber bestimmt zurück.


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2020)

Oha,
hier entwickelt es sich ja gerade zu einem Literaturthread. Keine Ahnung, ob das nochmal verschoben werden sollte.
Jedenfalls stelle ich vor:
"So fängt es an... -eine erste Anleitung für junge Angler" von Otto Wentzlau.
1 Auflage von 1962, meine, die 3. von 1966.
Erschienen im renommierten Parey Verlag.




Ein überraschend klares, und vernünftiges Buch, didaktisch auf dem Stand seiner Zeit, und old Wentzlau hat
auch wirklich gute Dinge über das Zurücksetzen geschrieben. Ganz gewiss nicht von oben herab, sondern
(im Stil der Zeit) auf Augenhöhe mit den Jungens.
Dazu passt, dass das Bändlein reich bebildert ist, und sogar einige schöne Gerätetafeln von DAM und dem Parey
Verlag spendiert wurden.(Farbtafeln in den 60ern für ein Jugendbuch, das muss man sich mal vorstellen!9 Seht selbst:

Das Buch ist über 50 Jahre alt, es sollte also keine Lizenzschwierigkeiten geben. Ausserdem zeige ich im folgenden
* Bilder meines Lieblingsmepps an meinem Daumen*. falls Boardmässig dennoch lizenzBedenken bestehen, bitte sogleich
löschen, liebe @mods.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Dezember 2020)

Aus Bild 3 sieht man den Aufbau meiner Tonkin in original, sehr interessant.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast Du das Buch doch gestern oder vorgestern erst geordert.
> 
> Mein letzter Kauf bei booklooker ist schon etwas her, daher habe ich keine genaue Kenntnis mehr bezüglich der dortigen Geschäftspraktiken. Sollte es allerdings so sein und booklooker vermittelt nur _- hat also selbst kein Lager mit den Büchern -_ so wirst Du das Buch wohl direkt vom entsprechenden Antiquariat zugesandt bekommen. Oftmals sind das aber nur sehr kleine 1-Mann oder eben 1-Frau Betriebe, die können natürlich nicht immer und sofort reagieren, gerade in der aktuellen Zeit nicht.
> 
> ...



Zu deiner Info: booklooker  VERMITTELT nur zwischen Kunden und Verkäufern! 
Also sollte Kontakt nach einer Buchbestellung  wegen den Zahlungsmodalitäten nur noch mit dem Verkäufer (Privatperson) bestehen. Da die Anbieterin weder I hre E-Mails liest, noch telefonisch erreichbar ist, werde ich darüber booklooker informieren. 

Ich will das Buch jetzt! Bezahlung hätte schon längst abgewickelt worden sein und das Buch IN DIESEM JAHR Noch auf dem Weg zu mir sein.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zu deiner Info: booklooker  VERMITTELT nur zwischen Kunden und Verkäufern!
> Also sollte Kontakt nach einer Buchbestellung  wegen den Zahlungsmodalitäten nur noch mit dem Verkäufer (Privatperson) bestehen. Da die Anbieterin weder I hre E-Mails liest, noch telefonisch erreichbar ist, werde ich darüber booklooker informieren.
> 
> Ich will das Buch jetzt! Bezahlung hätte schon längst abgewickelt worden sein und das Buch IN DIESEM JAHR Noch auf dem Weg zu mir sein.


Bei e-bay ist das Ding doch auch zu haben, (2,50 € + Versand) .Habe eh nicht verstanden warum du das nicht genommen hast.                               https://www.ebay.de/i/223312930787?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem mit Ebay ist bei mir, das ich mich früher mal da angemeldet habe, aber nie was verkauft oder gekauft habe... 
Meine ganzen Daten wie Paßwort und Nickname habe ich längst vergessen, kann mich daher nicht neu registrieren oder anmelden! 

Also, die Bucht funzt bei mir deswegen nicht (mehr). Schön wärs, wenn mir jemand von euch das Buch da besorgen könnte! Vorausgesetzt, es ist noch da....


----------



## yukonjack (30. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Ebay ist bei mir, das ich mich früher mal da angemeldet habe, aber nie was verkauft oder gekauft habe...
> Meine ganzen Daten wie Paßwort und Nickname habe ich längst vergessen, kann mich daher nicht neu registrieren oder anmelden!
> 
> Also, die Bucht funzt bei mir deswegen nicht (mehr). Schön wärs, wenn mir jemand von euch das Buch da besorgen könnte! Vorausgesetzt, es ist noch da....


Hast du denn keine Nachbarn/Bekannte...? Oder bei der der Bucht mit ner neuen E-mail Adresse /Benutzernamen anmelden. Ich hatte teilweise 5 Konten.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha,
> hier entwickelt es sich ja gerade zu einem Literaturthread. Keine Ahnung, ob das nochmal verschoben werden sollte.
> Jedenfalls stelle ich vor:
> "So fängt es an... -eine erste Anleitung für junge Angler" von Otto Wentzlau.
> ...


Hallo,

das Büchlein habe ich auch noch irgendwo in meinen Katakomben . Habe es aber seit bestimmt 50 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Da ich aber so gut wie nie etwas wegwerfe, bin ich sicher, dass es noch da ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (30. Dezember 2020)

@chief - es ist Weihnachten.
Ich hab' auch noch was bestellt - der Laden ist dicht bis zum 04.01.
Und was ist mit Dir - Du hast um 11:26 geantwortet - musst Du gar nicht arbeiten?     

@Minimax - das Buch lohnt sich ja allein schon wegen des Umschlags - zu schön...


----------



## Thomas. (30. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch noch was bestellt - der Laden ist dicht bis zum 04.01.


ist doch dann alles Topp,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zu deiner Info: booklooker  VERMITTELT nur zwischen Kunden und Verkäufern!
> Also sollte Kontakt nach einer Buchbestellung  wegen den Zahlungsmodalitäten nur noch mit dem Verkäufer (Privatperson) bestehen. Da die Anbieterin weder I hre E-Mails liest, noch telefonisch erreichbar ist, werde ich darüber booklooker informieren.
> 
> Ich will das Buch jetzt! Bezahlung hätte schon längst abgewickelt worden sein und das Buch IN DIESEM JAHR Noch auf dem Weg zu mir sein.


aber nee erst mal schießen, dann fragen


----------



## Ruttentretzer (31. Dezember 2020)

Einen Guten Rutsch an alle Sammler.
Ein bisschen was habe ich noch gefunden. Stelle es im neuen Jahr ein.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## eiszeit (31. Dezember 2020)

Ebenso, einen guten Rutsch nach 2021 und bleibt gesund.
Wird ja heuer etwas ruhiger.
Grüße


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2020)

Euch auch einen guten Rutsch. 
Und bleibt alle Gesund


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2020)

Allen Freunden von altem Angelgerät einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Alles Gute. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Dezember 2020)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch und paßt gut auf euch auf!
Gesundheit ist nun mal unser höchstes Gut....

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf eure neuen Vintage-Teile,  von mir wird auch wieder etwas (größeres) kommen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Januar 2021)

Ein frohes, neues und hoffentlich auch gesundes neues Jahr euch allen! 

Im Neuen Jahr geht es von mir hier weiter: Beim Blick in meinen 2. Gerätekasten aus meiner Jugendzeit fand ich diesen Zocker (Apropos: Hallo Mathias, gehst Du noch Angeln?) von DAM. 

Ein Vertikalköder zum Eisangeln oder vom Boot, vielleicht fängiger in Kombination mit nem Tauwurm? 
Ein einfaches Drehteil aus Edelstahl (mit Patina), das ich nie verwendet habe. 
Man kann es sich gut nachfertigen und vom Boot einsetzen, z. B. an einem Barschberg. 
Noch dabei 2 Bilder von meinem Gerätekasten, den ich schon seit ca. 37 Jahren nicht mehr ans Wasser mitnehme...


----------



## eiszeit (5. Januar 2021)

Zwar nicht so alt -aus den 90er Jahren- aber trotzdem interessant. Die Nigth Tronic Minibissanzeiger von DAM.




Es gab sie in unterschiedlichen Ausführung:

Nigth Tronic Aal 8401 701, der Bissanzeiger wird an der Rutenspitze montiert und reagiert auf Erschütterung durch Blinken
Nigth Tronic Meer 8401 702, fürs Brandungsfischen sonst wie oben
Nigth Tronic Line Clip 8401 703, fürs Fischen mit offenem Bügel, Montage am Blank, Schnur in den Clip hängen beim Biss löst sich die Schnur und die LED beginnt zu Leuchten. Das System gab es schon bei der BX Sensor Rolle von DAM.
Als Zubehör gab es neben den Batterien 8401 700 den Nigth Tronic Sounder 8401 704 der mit allen drei Grundmodellen kompartibel ist und anstatt dem Blinken/Leuchten einen Ton von sich gibt.
Hatte die Bißanzeiger noch nicht im Einsatz, werde es aber heuer mal auf Aal probieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2021)

@eiszeit 
Waren die dann nicht sehr gefragt, weil sie ja dann noch auf Euros ausgezeichnet wurden. Und der kam Anfang 2002.


----------



## eiszeit (5. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Waren die dann nicht sehr gefragt, weil sie ja dann noch auf Euros ausgezeichnet wurden. Und der kam Anfang 2002.


Oh das weiß ich nicht, evtl. waren sie nicht "das gelbe vom Ei", wird sich zeigen wenn ich sie probiere.
Erstmals kamen sie 1997 auf den Markt. Da kostete z. B. der 8401 701 bei Abnahme
von 10 Stück  24,50 DM pro Stück.


----------



## Vanner (5. Januar 2021)

Die sind nicht so schlecht, habe auch noch welche davon. Ab und an gibt es Kontaktprobleme weil die Kontaktfederauflagefläche schnell mal
verdreckt oder leicht oxidiert.
@zokker nutzt die wohl auch, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Oh das weiß ich nicht, evtl. waren sie nicht "das gelbe vom Ei", wird sich zeigen wenn ich sie probiere.
> Erstmals kamen sie 1997 auf den Markt. Da kostete z. B. der 8401 701 bei Abnahme
> von 10 Stück  24,50 DM pro Stück.


Das ist dann aber der EK für den Laden.  Weil wenn die für 16,65 € VK ausgezeichnet sind, das wäre umgerechnet ca. 32,56 DM, das ist kein großer Aufschlag


----------



## Dübel (9. Januar 2021)

Hier sind ja kürzlich ein paar Bavaria-Fliegen gezeigt worden. Da möchte ich euch meine natürlich nicht vorenthalten ...





Anders als all mein anderes altes Angelzeug, dürfen diese Schätzchen natürlich nicht ans Wasser. Aber sie werden liebevoll nachgebunden. Die Fränkische Schweiz liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür. Den Forellen an der Püttlach eine selbst gebundene Püttlach zu präsentieren ist eine ganz besondere Freude ...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. Januar 2021)

Noch einige Fliegen.


----------



## ragbar (11. Januar 2021)

Die gab es auch noch mit Lötknubbel auf der Hakenspitze und Sicherheitsnadel am (Haken-)Schenkel. Die hießen dann "Hutfliegen", oder so. Ich hab die als Jugendlicher viel im Angelverein beim "abschöpfen" des jährlichen Forellenbesatzes am Karpfengewässer des Angelvereins an den Segeltuch-und Filz-Kopfbedeckungen der älteren Kollegen gesehen.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2021)

Bei den originalen D.A.M. Hutfliegen waren aber auch ein paar richtig schicke Fliegen dabei.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Was man heute leider nicht mehr findet, früher gab es zu den bekannten
Rollen des öfteren Ersatzteilkästen um Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Federn
oder sonstiges zu wechseln.




Das Ersatzteilkästchen -mit den üblichen Verschleißteilen die man so brauchte- kostete damals (1986) 4,95DM.


----------



## Skott (12. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was man heute leider nicht mehr findet, früher gab es zu den bekannten
> Rollen des öfteren Ersatzteilkästen um Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Federn
> oder sonstiges zu wechseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 364136


Das ist ja toll, hast du so einen Kasten auch für eine Sigma 080, ich suche dringend ein Schnurlaufröllchen für diese Rolle?


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das ist ja toll, hast du so einen Kasten auch für eine Sigma 080, ich suche dringend ein Schnurlaufröllchen für diese Rolle?


Oh sorry, hab ich nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was man heute leider nicht mehr findet, früher gab es zu den bekannten
> Rollen des öfteren Ersatzteilkästen um Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Federn
> oder sonstiges zu wechseln.
> Anhang anzeigen 364136
> ...


Das sind ja Killer für jede Neuanschaffung. Die Hersteller werden sich hüten sowas noch mal auf den Markt zu bringen. So ein kleines Kästchen (mit Verschleißteilchen )sollte jeder Rolle beim Neukauf beiliegen.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das sind ja Killer für jede Neuanschaffung. Die Hersteller werden sich hüten sowas noch mal auf den Markt zu bringen. So ein kleines Kästchen (mit Verschleißteilchen )sollte jeder Rolle beim Neukauf beiliegen.


Ja das stimmt, ist aber irgendwie schade das da heutzutage nicht mehr dran gedacht wird. Zumindest wäre es schon
gut wenn bei den ü100€ Rollen was ginge,  wäre mit Sicherheit auch ein guter Werbeslogan.


----------



## Vanner (12. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das Ersatzteilkästchen -mit den üblichen Verschleißteilen die man so brauchte- kostete damals (1986) 4,95DM.



So was war ne geile Sache, steigerte aber wohl eher nicht den Rollenabsatz. War aber natürlich sehr kundenfreundlich.
Zu heutiger Zeit leider unvorstellbar, da geht es nur um Profit.  Der kommt halt nicht 
vom Rolle selbst reparieren sondern vom neu Kaufen.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Zu heutiger Zeit leider unvorstellbar, da geht es nur um Profit.  Der kommt halt nicht
> vom Rolle selbst reparieren sondern vom neu Kaufen.


Ja so ist es leider.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Januar 2021)

Die SIGMA-Serie war ja eine eher hochpreisige, gab's diese Sets erst ab der 040 Größe?
Ist bekannt, ob es von DAM für die "Quick" Rollen auch solche Ersatzteilboxen gab? Für die 444 bräuchte ich ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen...

Ich finde, das die Rollen von Shakespeare und DAM damals so robust gebaut waren, das man Ersatzteile eigentlich nie brauchte!
Trotzdem konnte sich für 4,95 jeder so ein Set zu einer neuen SIGMA leisten, ich hätte jedenfalls gerne eins für meine 060 dazugenommen, wenn ich von so einem Ersatzteilset gewußt hätte...

Leider gibt es ein solches auch für hochpreisige! Rollen heutzutage nicht mehr, noch nicht mal die wichtigsten Ersatzteile liegen bei...
In den 80ern lagen (zumindest bei den höherpreisigen) Rollen immerhin Ersatz-Bremsscheiben mit bei...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das ist ja toll, hast du so einen Kasten auch für eine Sigma 080, ich suche dringend ein Schnurlaufröllchen für diese Rolle?



Melde dich einfach mal bei mir per PN, dann könnte ich dir nen kompletten neuen Bügel inkl. Röllchen zukommen lassen.
Über alles weitere wird man sich schon einig.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die SIGMA-Serie war ja eine eher hochpreisige, gab's diese Sets erst ab der 040 Größe.


Die Ersatzteilkästen gab sie für die Sigma in den Größen 030, 035, 040, 050, 060 und 080
und für die Sigma Supra in den Größen 030, 035, 040, 050, 070 und 080.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2021)

Von diversen Mitchell-Modellen sind mir solche Ersatzteilkästen auch bekannt.
Möchte meinen von ABU hab ich sowas auch schonmal gesehen, evtl. auch schonmal von älteren DAM-Modellen, da bin ich mir aber grad nicht ganz sicher.

Ansonsten bei den Japanern dürfte Shakespeare schon allein damit gewesen sein, die andren hatten soweit mir bekannt nicht solche Kästen, dafür aber eine recht gute allgemeine Ersatzteilversorgung. 
Von Ryobi, Daiwa und auch Silstar gab es bis etwa Mitte 80er auch Reparaturanleitungen, wo nahezu alle zur aktuellen Zeit vertriebenen Modelle mit Explosionszeichnung und E-Teile Listen vertreten waren.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2021)

Für den kundigen Schrauber wären solche Kästchen sicher eine feine Sache und für die Hersteller erst recht. Wenn der 0815 Bastel Wastel zuschlägt, sind sie die Mordbüchsen par excellence für jede Rolle.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von diversen Mitchell-Modellen sind mir solche Ersatzteilkästen auch bekannt.


Hier zwei Mitchellkästen, die waren schon etwas umfangreicher und waren eher
für den Angelladen. Trotzdem gut, das man sich die benötigten Teile beim Händler
seines Vertrauens (da gab es früher ja wesentlich mehr) abholen konnte.





Die Explosionszeichnung im Deckel hab ich nach dem Vorbild wie bei den Sigma Kästen reingeklebt. Die brauchte
ich auch und auch die Rollen, um die ganzen E-teile zu sortieren, waren nämlich alle heillos durcheinander.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Für den kundigen Schrauber wären solche Kästchen sicher eine feine Sache und für die Hersteller erst recht. Wenn der 0815 Bastel Wastel zuschlägt, sind sie die Mordbüchsen par excellence für jede Rolle.


Zu 100% richtig, man sollte auf jeden Fall soweit irgendwie möglich Originalteile zur Reparatur verwenden.
Wenn ich kein passendes Teil habe kauf ich mir immer eine Ersatzteilrolle, die bekommt man oft sehr günstig.
Zusammenbasteln aus x-verschiedenen Rollen ist einfach Murks, ist aber meine Einstellung, vielleicht bin ich da zu penibel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2021)

Bei Mitchell-Rollen sollte ja bei den meisten Modellen die Ersatzrollen-Beschaffung eher kein wirkliches Problem darstellen.
Gebaut wurden ja genug davon.

Ich machs auch so, wenn was zu reparieren ist, dann nur mit Originalteilen. Die einzige Ausnahme sind Bremsscheiben, wo ich durchaus auch zu Carbon greife sofern ich die Rolle noch nutzen will, oder eben auch Bügelfedern, die ich mir einfach auch mal selber aus Federstahl herstelle.
Letzteres kommt aber eher selten vor, die Federn sind damals bei vielen Rollen doch noch deutlich massiver gewesen und weniger anfällig.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Mitchell-Rollen sollte ja bei den meisten Modellen die Ersatzrollen-Beschaffung eher kein wirkliches Problem darstellen.
> Gebaut wurden ja genug davon.


Da stimmt und es gibt in der Bucht einige Ersatzteilrollen, da holt man sich halt eine.


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich machs auch so, wenn was zu reparieren ist, dann nur mit Originalteilen. Die einzige Ausnahme sind Bremsscheiben, wo ich durchaus auch zu Carbon greife sofern ich die Rolle noch nutzen will, oder eben auch Bügelfedern, die ich mir einfach auch mal selber aus Federstahl herstelle.
> Letzteres kommt aber eher selten vor, die Federn sind damals bei vielen Rollen doch noch deutlich massiver gewesen und weniger anfällig.


Das mit den Bremsscheiben ist ja auch OK wenn man die Rollen fischt, ebenso der Federdraht. Da hatte
ich aber schon einige ältere Rollen in der Hand da war einfach die Federkraft zu groß, ich wollte nur sagen
man muß das können mit den Federn und auch die richtige stärke des Federdrahts wählen.

Die richtige Ausrichtung des Bügels ist wichtig, er muß genau passen und die beiden Köpfe soweit
vorhanden (z. B. bei der Sigma Whsiker Titan) sollten halt beweglich sein. War ja auch so bei der Auslieferung.
Deshalb sind da meist die Federn nicht schuldig am ungenügendem Bügelumschlag.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Januar 2021)

Für Shakespeare Rollen gab es diese Ersatzteilkästen schon ab der Europa Klasse Deluxe und gab es auch nur für den Händler.
Mittlerweile sind diese Ersatzteilkisten schon sehr teuer geworden. Ende letzten Jahres wurde einer für Quick angeboten.....eher eine Seltenheit.
Es ist aber gut das man untereinander etwas tauschen kann um zumindest die Rolle/Rute wider zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Januar 2021)

Was mich interessieren würde: Braucht (e) man für die Demontage defekter bzw. für die Montage von Ersatzteilen irgendwelche Spezialwerkzeuge? 

Die lagen in den Ersatzteilkästen ja nicht bei, wie kam man an solche heran oder hatte diese nur der Händler?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2021)

Was man für alte Rollen braucht sind Schraubenzieher, Kreuz und Schlitz, Ringschluessel für die Rotormutter, Spitzzange für die Federn und bei manchen Modellen eine Sprengringzange. Evtl. einen Hammer. Ist bei neuen Modellen aber auch nicht anders. Wichtiger sind aber Ruhe und empfindliche Finger, viele Rollen wurden durch Grobmotorik zerstört.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Januar 2021)

Für ältere Rollen mit Kreuz-Kreuzschlitz Schrauben nehme ich mittlerweile nur noch die sogenanten PZ/S Schraubendreher.
Der große Vorteil daran ist das man bei festsitzenden Schrauben mehr Kraft aufwenden kann ohne die Schraube zu beschädigen. 

Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben von Ratschennuss 6 - 14 in zum Teil "langer" Ausführung und Sprengringzangen in 2 Größen.


----------



## eiszeit (13. Januar 2021)

Gab es bei der Rolle Spezialschrauben oder Muttern lag der Rolle das Werkzeug bei.
Als bekanntestes Teil ist -glaub ich- das Werkzeug zum entfernen der Bügelmutter -um
an das Schnurlaufröllchen ranzukommen- bei den ABU Cardinalrollen (bei den alten Modellen).
Ist im nachfolgenden Bild rechts unten. Weiter Beispiele die DAM/Quick Standard und vor
allem bei den Multis (Penn, Abu, Shakespeare usw.) die Achsmutter ect..

Für das Zusammensetzen am Fließband in der Fabrik wurden -um die Schnelligkeit zu steigern-
wiederum besondere Werkzeuge hergenommen. Z. B. um den Schwinghebel per
Sicherungscheibe am Antriebsrad zu befestigen die hinteren 4 Werkzeuge auf dem Bild.

Ansonsten kann man ran mit normalen aber unbedingt passendem Werkzeug (siehe auch die beiden Vorredner).


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Februar 2021)

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. 
Rutenlack aus vergangenen Tagen.




Einer ist sogar noch ungeöffnet   .

Und ein Wickelbrettchen.
Sogar noch mit stiften im Kork.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2021)

Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten  :

Alte Schnurspulen von verschiedenen Herstellern:











Damyl Vorfach 




Mit Knotenkunde 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Und Vorfächer aus Stahlseide und Wolfram


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Ich mag die alten DAM Posen aus den 60ziger / 70ziger Jahren ! Material schon etwas robuster als das der Holzposen ! Mit den gezeigten Posen sind unzählige Fangerfolge verbunden ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Ich mag die alten DAM Posen aus den 60ziger / 70ziger Jahren ! Mit den gezeigten Posen sind* unzählige Fangerfolge verbunden ....*


...aber gewiss keine Schönheitspreise Spass beiseite, Glückwunsch zu den alten Schätzchen


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Naja ... der auf dem Bild in der Mitte gezeigte DAM Schwimmer war damals einer der fortschrittlichsten Schwimmer überhaupt !!! In einer zweiten Ausführung hatte dieser einen 'nachleuchtenden' Effekt, wenn man ihn zuvor mit der Taschenlampe anleuchtete. Somit die Mutter aller Batterie-betriebenen Leuchtschwimmer : ) ! Obwohl ... es gab auch schon von DAM einen Leuchtschwimmer, der auch an der Rute als Bißanzeiger montiert werden konnte. Das waren Zeiten .... als es Echolot nur auf den Flugzeugträgern der US Streitkräfte  gab : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Naja ... der auf dem Bild in der Mitte gezeigte DAM Schwimmer war damals einer der fortschrittlichsten Schwimmer überhaupt !!! In einer zweiten Ausführung hatte dieser einen 'nachleuchtenden' Effekt, wenn man ihn zuvor mit der Taschenlampe anleuchtete. *Somit die Mutter aller Batterie-betriebenen Leuchtschwimmer : ) ! *


Nicht ganz , einige Jahre zuvor￼ hat ein Mr. Howlett das Konzept des Leuchschwimmers empfohlen:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Ich mag die alten DAM Posen aus den 60ziger / 70ziger Jahren ! Material schon etwas robuster als das der Holzposen ! Mit den gezeigten Posen sind unzählige Fangerfolge verbunden ....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse



Tolle Posen, in ihrem ganz zeittypischen Design. 
Beinahe hätte ich gesagt, baut man so etwas vielleicht auch einmal aus Naturmaterialien nach.
Gerade die Pose ganz links könnte ich mir gut aus Balsaholz vorstellen, mit einer dünnen Spitze aus Federkiel.
Zu viele Ideen und zu wenig Elan...


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Tolle Posen, in ihrem ganz zeittypischen Design.
> Beinahe hätte ich gesagt, baut man so etwas vielleicht auch einmal aus Naturmaterialien nach.
> Gerade die Pose ganz links könnte ich mir gut aus Balsaholz vorstellen, mit einer dünnen Spitze aus Federkiel.
> Zu viele Ideen und zu wenig Elan...


Die erinnert in der Tat an die berühmte Tesse-Pose.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

So manches tritt nach Jahren der Angel-Enthaltsamkeit wieder zu Tage. Ich meine, dass Anglermesser wurde damals auch von DAM vertrieben. Weiß jemand genaueres dazu .... ?! Sehr appart, da integrierter Gaff !

Irgendwann kam dann in den 80zigern die 'Korsische Blutrache / Vengeance Corse' dazu. Ich wurde wohl etwas übermütig, was die Fangaussichten betraf ..... : )   !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Naja ... der auf dem Bild in der Mitte gezeigte DAM Schwimmer war damals einer der fortschrittlichsten Schwimmer überhaupt !!! In einer zweiten Ausführung hatte dieser einen 'nachleuchtenden' Effekt, wenn man ihn zuvor mit der Taschenlampe anleuchtete. Somit die Mutter aller Batterie-betriebenen Leuchtschwimmer : ) ! Obwohl ... es gab auch schon von DAM einen Leuchtschwimmer, der auch an der Rute als Bißanzeiger montiert werden konnte. Das waren Zeiten .... als es Echolot nur auf den Flugzeugträgern der US Streitkräfte  gab : )
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


So en Leuchtschwimmer wie dieser D.A.M.?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Muss nur noch die Stabbatterie neu erwerben um zu sehen ob er noch funktioniert.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Forelle74,

die von Dir abgebildete Leuchtschwimmer-Serie kam viel später. Da gab es dann schon diese kleinen Stab-Batterien. Der von mir angesprochene DAM-Leuchtschwimmer / Bißanzeiger wurde noch mit Taschenlampen-Batterien betrieben. Unterer Teil war schwarz oberes Drittel weiss. 

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> 
> die von Dir abgebildete Leuchtschwimmer-Serie kam viel später. Da gab es dann schon diese kleinen Stab-Batterien. Der von mir angesprochene DAM-Leuchtschwimmer / Bißanzeiger wurde noch mit Taschenlampen-Batterien betrieben. Unterer Teil war schwarz oberes Drittel weiss.
> 
> ...


Die findest du hier auch im Thread.
Weiter oben.


eiszeit schrieb:


> Noch solch kleines Angelzubehör von DAM aus, ab den 60ern.
> Die DAM Cellu-Posen, Plastikposen und damit es "natürlicher" wird, einige Korkschwimmer von DAM.
> Die max. Tragkraft bei den abgebildeten ging da bis 20g -das reichte schon für den Hecht-,
> es war für alles was dabei auch für die  kleinen Weißfischchen.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Ich meinte diese frühe Version von DAM ...


----------



## Jason (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese frühe Version von DAM ...


Tolles Teil und mit original Verpackung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Ich meinte diese frühe Version von DAM ...


Ahso.
Danke fürs zeigen   .


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Nicht mein Item - auss'em Netz geklaut ! Hatte mal dieses Teil (.... damals in der Jugend-Truppe ein Muss) - dann getauscht gegen die neue S-Klasse : ) .... !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich finde, das die Rollen von Shakespeare und DAM damals so robust gebaut waren, das man Ersatzteile eigentlich nie brauchte!
> Trotzdem konnte sich für 4,95 jeder so ein Set zu einer neuen SIGMA leisten, ich hätte jedenfalls gerne eins für meine 060 dazugenommen, wenn ich von so einem Ersatzteilset gewußt hätte...


Das war eigentlich so, und zeigt damit, dass die Aussage, dass der Rollenabsatz dadurch vermindert wurde, nicht stimmen kann.
Ich habe bisher davon kaum etwas vom Sigma brauchen müssen, schon gar nicht beim aktuellen kaufen zu neuen Rollen.
Der Händler hat aber damals bei mir 10-12 DM mehr gesehen, was ihm auch sehr gefallen hat.

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Händler in DE heute ein Wartungscenter für Rollen betreiben und wieviele das anteilig von allen sind, rein darin könnte ich einen Grund der Händler sehen, dass sie so eine E-Teile Box nicht wollen, weil das beste für den Umsatz ist den Kunden oft in den Laden zu holen und ihm schonend klar zu machen, dass er die Rolle durch seinen großartigen Angeleinsatz wohl doch etwas überstrapaziert hat und eine neue braucht ...

Für die reinen Kistenschieber wäre es immer noch ein netter Zusatzgewinn und E-teile bringen rein von der Marge her erstmal richtig viel Geld ein, aber sie erzeugen eben auch Komplexität und Verwaltung. Erstaunlich eigentlich dass im EDV- und Digitalzeitalter da immer noch solche Bretter vor den Köpfen der Händler und Vertriebler sind. Das wird sich aber bald richten ...
Interessanterweise ist der US-Markt und die dortigen Kunden viel mehr hinter Ersatzteilen hinterher und das sogar so lukrativ, dass etliche große Servicer da reichen Teileservice und mehr anbieten, dass einem hier als DE-Kunde Tränen in die Augen kommen. Wir werden also verarscht.

Faktisch gehe ich an meinem Beispiel sogar so weit, dass wertige Rollen in ihrem ganz eigenen Käufersegment den Absatz sogar deutlich beflügeln und da jeder Käufer gerne sowas sicherheitshalber dazu mitnimmt, sofern er selber sich eine Schraube zu wechseln überhaupt zutraut oder einen Schrauberling kennt.
Denn genau deswegen (wertige Rollen) habe ich mir immer auch wieder noch mehr davon gekauft - weit jeder Notwendigkeit und Benötigen.
Mit dem allerbesten Argument, dass das ja eine sehr haltbare und werthaltige Investition ist - was gestimmt hat.

Bestes Beispiel sind die auch heute noch sündhaft teuren Frontbrems-Spinrollen von Shimano ab/oberhalb Stradic, da gehen 200€ - 600€ über den Tresen (etwa genauso Daiwa) und dauernd werden neue nachgekauft und schon jahresweise gewechselt, dass es ein wahre Pracht für den Umsatz von Shimano ist. Aber das wird nur getan, weil die Rollen wirklich gut funktionieren, und die regelmäßigen Hochpreiskäufer davon vollkommen überzeugt sind.

Ich sehe das so, der Billigheimermarkt ist etwas vollkommen anderes als der Hochpreismarkt mit Luxusmodellen, aber im Billigheimermarkt wird gerade auch von Shimano und Daiwa und den anderen das meiste Geld umgesetzt, und da ist nichts von gut drin zu finden, nur ausreichend.
Die Gesetzmäßigkeiten lassen sich nicht übertragen, und erstaunlicherweise sind eben die billigen der großen Marken ihrem Rufe entsprechend sehr zerstörfest, was Benutzerfehler und Konstruktion betrifft, altern aber absehbar eben durch fehlende Wartung, Verlust und grobeste Unfälle dann doch genügend weg.

Dank Internet und Foren und regen Austausch können die Hersteller und Vertreiber die Kunden nicht mehr so gut über den Löffel barbieren wie früher mal, das ist immerhin ein großer Fortschritt und schafft eine bessere Situation für Angler und Gerätekäufer. Die Vergleichsportale haben jetzt auch den Angelmarkt entdeckt und setzen der gesammelten Willensäußerung der Angler eine ganz neue Krone auf.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Tolle Posen, in ihrem ganz zeittypischen Design.
> Beinahe hätte ich gesagt, baut man so etwas vielleicht auch einmal aus Naturmaterialien nach.
> Gerade die Pose ganz links könnte ich mir gut aus Balsaholz vorstellen, mit einer dünnen Spitze aus Federkiel.
> Zu viele Ideen und zu wenig Elan...



Bei der linken Pose wurde die Antenne mittels Gewinde in/auf die Pose geschraubt. Beim zusammenpacken hat man die Antenne wieder raus gedreht und umgekehrt wieder in die Pose eingeschraubt. So wurde die Antenne gegen Bruch/Beschädigung beim Transport geschützt.
Das waren damals schon tolle Posen und in fast jeder Gerätebox zu finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2021)

Die Idee einer abnehmbaren Posenantenne ist schon grundsätzlich toll!  Taugt dann auch zum Farbwechseln.
Gegen Crash funktioniert am besten eine unzerbrechliche Antenne, das mache ich am liebsten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Februar 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei der linken Pose wurde die Antenne mittels Gewinde in/auf die Pose geschraubt. Beim zusammenpacken hat man die Antenne wieder raus gedreht und umgekehrt wieder in die Pose eingeschraubt. So wurde die Antenne gegen Bruch/Beschädigung beim Transport geschützt.
> Das damals schon tolle Posen und in fast jeder Gerätebox zu finden.



Die eingeschraubte bzw. abnehmbare Antenne habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen. Die mittlere Pose stellt daher sicherlich dasselbe Modell dar, nur fehlt hier eben die Antenne. Für einen etwaigen Nachbau aus Balsaholz, mit einer Antenne aus Federkiel, könnte ich mir etwas zum Wechseln zwischen dem Federkiel und einem Knicklicht gut vorstellen. Ich nehme diese Idee einmal so in meine Ideensammlung auf.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2021)

Die Posen aus jenen Tagen hatten auch den Vorteil, dass man die Trümmer sah, egal wie weit man ausgeworfen hat.


----------



## Mikesch (8. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Posen aus jenen Tagen hatten auch den Vorteil, dass man die Trümmer sah, egal wie weit man ausgeworfen hat.


Damals waren unsere Augen besser.


----------



## Peter117 (9. Februar 2021)

Ich hab' noch die Beschreibung des alten DAM Leuchtschwimmers gefunden, die Euch vielleicht gefallen könnte...
Ob es davon noch ein Originalteil gibt?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Nicht mein Item - auss'em Netz geklaut ! Hatte mal dieses Teil (.... damals in der Jugend-Truppe ein Muss) - dann getauscht gegen die neue S-Klasse : ) .... !
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Ja, so isses halt.
Wenn man noch alles hätte womit man früher gefischt hat  .
Da haben ja die wenigsten was zum Sammeln aufgehoben.
War ja auch oft relativ teuer. 
Damit wurde gefischt, oft was verschenkt, manches verloren .


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
> Rutenlack aus vergangenen Tagen.
> Anhang anzeigen 365816
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Aufwinder für Angelschnur, war der noch aus Zeiten, wo es Schnur noch aus Naturmaterial gab (Seide, Roßhaar), welche nach jedem Einsatz getrocknet werden mußte? 

Die früheren Posen aus Kunstmaterial waren übrigens nicht (nur) aus Plastik, sondern auch aus Celluloid. Das Material war aber nicht besonders altersbeständig und brach sehr schnell. 

Wie alt sind eigentlich die DAM - ARTIKEL, die als Firmensymbol den Steinbock trugen, wann kam das Logo mit dem (Spinn) angler?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2021)

Der Ziegenbock verschwand 1967/68 vom Katalog.
Hier mal die Historie für Interessierte:




__





						Mit einem Ziegenbock zum Weltruhm: Die D.A.M. Firmengeschichte
					

Firmengeschichte DAM Fritz Ziegenspeck




					www.altes-angelgeraet.de


----------



## eiszeit (9. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Dieser Aufwinder für Angelschnur, war der noch aus Zeiten, wo es Schnur noch aus Naturmaterial gab (Seide, Roßhaar), welche nach jedem Einsatz getrocknet werden mußte?


Ne da gab es schon Damyl als Mono, den Aufwinder gab es Anfang der 60er Jahre.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. Februar 2021)

Nicht gerade spezielles Angelzubehör - hatt mich aber zu manchen Nachtangelausflügen begleitet - das Gerber BMF (Big Motherfucker). Einsatzmesser der Marines bei Desert Storm. Mehr so für den groben Einsatz und weniger für das Ausnehmen von Köderfischen ...habe es damals in den U.S.A., FL gekauft. Kommt gleich nach einem Hattori Hanzoo !

Nachtrag:
Heute brauch ich es eigentlich nicht mehr beim Nachtangeln, da mich mein Dobermann Heinrich Alerich von Mülhoff (Rüde, 38kg, Rechtsausleger) begleitet ... Wenn es  hart-auf-hart kommt, fragt der nicht groß nach ner positiv zu erwartenden Sozialprognose ... mein bester Kumpel und bedingungslos loyal !

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2021)

Rutenhalter.




Praktisch zum ineinander schrauben .





@Chief Brolly 
Das war das nachfolge Logo.
Danach kam Natur erfolgreich erleben.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

Diese Rutenhalter sind selbst heute noch nicht die schlechtesten!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Nicht gerade spezielles Angelzubehör - hatt mich aber zu manchen Nachtangelausflügen begleitet - das Gerber BMF (Big Motherfucker). Einsatzmesser der Marines bei Desert Storm. Mehr so für den groben Einsatz und weniger für das Ausnehmen von Köderfischen ...habe es damals in den U.S.A., FL gekauft. Kommt gleich nach einem Hattori Hanzoo !
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Heute brauch ich es eigentlich nicht mehr beim Nachtangeln, da mich mein Dobermann Heinrich Alerich von Mülhoff (Rüde, 38kg, Rechtsausleger) begleitet ... Wenn es  hart-auf-hart kommt, fragt der nicht groß nach ner positiv zu erwartenden Sozialprognose ... mein bester Kumpel und bedingungslos loyal !
> ...



Du weisst ja schon, dass man besser nicht mit einem Messer zu einer Schiesserei geht - oder..


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. Februar 2021)

Nunja ... ich hab ja umgestellt auf Dobermann : )
Nicht das ich ne ängstliche Natur bin - ... aber einmal hat er sich schon bewährt ! War aber nicht beim Angeln ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Diese Rutenhalter sind selbst heute noch nicht die schlechtesten!


Der ist mir zu schade.
Ähnliche No Name hab ich aber noch im gebrauch.
 .
Grad für ein Kurztrip mit Rucksack


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Der ist mir zu schade.
> Ähnliche No Name hab ich aber noch im gebrauch.
> .
> Grad für ein Kurztrip mit Rucksack


Besonders in Kombination mit einem Bankstick als Buttrest - ersetzt bei einer Rute locker das High Pod.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Rutenhalter.
> Anhang anzeigen 366078
> 
> Praktisch zum ineinander schrauben .
> ...



Denselben Rutenhalter hatte ich als Jugendangler auch, der war sehr stabil und hat in jede Tasche gepasst! 
Der Bodenanker war schön breit und auch für weiche Böden sehr gut geeignet. 
Bei den heutigen, baugleichen No-Name-Produkten ist der Ba recht schmal, der Kunststoff ziemlich weich. Das bewirkt ein schnelles ausbrechen des Schraubgewindes vom Plastik. 

Hätte ich mir damals nur ein paar mehr von DAM gekauft.....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> So manches tritt nach Jahren der Angel-Enthaltsamkeit wieder zu Tage. Ich meine, dass Anglermesser wurde damals auch von DAM vertrieben. Weiß jemand genaueres dazu .... ?! Sehr appart, da integrierter Gaff !
> 
> Irgendwann kam dann in den 80zigern die 'Korsische Blutrache / Vengeance Corse' dazu. Ich wurde wohl etwas übermütig, was die Fangaussichten betraf ..... : )   !
> 
> ...


Das Fischmesser, ach wie schön. Geöhrt eigentlich auch unbedingt hier rein. Besuche uns doch mal.   



https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sammlerstuecke-angeln-fische.324714/


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo Angelfreund,

danke für den Hinweis zum schönen Thread. Habe das Anglermesser auch gleich dort redundant gepostet. Leider habe ich keine alten DAM Kataloge um zu bestätigen, dass sich sich bei dem Anglermesser um ein altes DAM Produkt handelt !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreund,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis zum schönen Thread. Habe das Anglermesser auch gleich dort redundant gepostet. Leider habe ich keine alten DAM Kataloge um zu bestätigen, dass sich sich bei dem Anglermesser um ein altes DAM Produkt handelt !
> 
> ...


Weißt du das Alter noch genauer?
Ich schau mal nach,wenn du willst.
Gesehen hab ich es aber noch nie vorher.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo Forelle74,

musste einer dieser kleinen A5 Kataloge von DAM in den Jahren 1970 - 1976 gewesen sein.  Da waren auch die alten DAM Schwimmer schön säuberlich drin gelistet. Bin ziemlich sicher das da auch ein DAM Anglermesser drin war .... nur ob es das von mir abgebildete Modell war ist fraglich. Danke für's Nachschauen .... aber nur, wenn es keine großen Umstände macht !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (11. Februar 2021)

Alter Paravan von der Firma BALZER aus den 80ziger Jahren ...
Konnte beim Schleppen vom Boot aus eingesetzt werden !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (11. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Alter Paravan von der Firma BALZER aus den 80ziger Jahren ...
> Konnte beim Schleppen vom Boot aus eingesetzt werden !
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


Oh, den vermute ich evtl. älter. Es gab ihn ja schon unter der Artikelnummer seit 1969 bzw. unter der Form seit 1971.
Steht auf der Verpackung bzw. dem Beipackzettel irgend ein Hinweis, Zahlen oder soß


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (11. Februar 2021)

Meine alte ABU Anglerzange aus den 70ziger / 80ziger Jahren. Heute immer noch im Einsatz. Hakenlöser, Fischschupper, Aufspalter für Spaltblei, Flaschenöffner. Von ABU wurde ja nicht viel Klein-Zubehör wie beispielsweise von DAM angeboten. Ich fand die Zange damals einfach Klasse und sie hat sich vielfach bewährt (.... insbesondere der Aufspalter für Spaltblei). Nie habe ich ein Angebot zu der Zange bei ebay gesehen !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (11. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Oh, den vermute ich evtl. älter. Es gab ihn ja schon unter der Artikelnummer seit 1969 bzw. unter der Form seit 1971.
> Steht auf der Verpackung bzw. dem Beipackzettel irgend ein Hinweis, Zahlen oder soß



Das kann gut möglich sein - ich muss ihn aber Ende der 70ziger / Anfang der 80ziger Jahre gekauft haben. Es gibt auch noch eine kleine Nummer auf der Verpackung; ein Beipackzettel war nicht dabei oder er fehlte beim Kauf. Schau mal auf das zusätzlich angehängte Bild (rechts oben auf der Verpackung) ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (11. Februar 2021)

Bei manchen DAM Sachen kann man da das Alter rauslesen.
Aber K-170 ??.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Februar 2021)

Habe noch etwas kleines von DAM gefunden, das Teil habe ich damals bei HERTIE gekauft...


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe noch etwas kleines von DAM gefunden, das Teil habe ich damals bei HERTIE gekauft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo , sehr schön  .
Das ist das Fischermesser mit Säge und Flaschen-Kapselheber.
Kostete 3DM.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. Februar 2021)

Das schöne Messer war doch auch von DAM ! Alleine der Kapselheber war schon 3 DM wert .... : )

Hab damals mein gesammte Taschengeld in Angelsachen gesteckt. War damals mein einziges Hobby .... dann kamen irgendwann Weiber dazu .... : ) !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Das schöne Messer war doch auch von DAM ! Alleine der Kapselheber war schon 3 DM wert .... : )
> 
> Hab damals mein gesammte Taschengeld in Angelsachen gesteckt. War damals mein einziges Hobby .... dann kamen irgendwann Weiber dazu .... : ) !
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Bei mir kam  mit 14 oder 15 Jahren noch 3x die Woche Fitnesstraining dazu, das We und evtl. noch Feiertage blieben aber einzig und allein dem Angeln vorbehalten!
Auch bei Fahrten zur Verwandtschaft meiner Eltern war mein Angelgerät immer dabei und meistens habe ich,  zumindest einen schönen Fisch, gefangen...

Ja, und das Messer war halt sehr Taschengeldfreundlich! Wenn es  mal ins Wasser fiel, schwamm es oben, das war auch ein großer Vorteil...
An den Kiosken auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz konnte ich meist nur Limoflaschen (Sinalco und Pepsj-Cola) mit Kronkorken kaufen, da machte der Flaschenöffner am Messer schon Sinn.... 

Bei der Säge bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaube eher, das war ein Fischschupper....


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hab damals mein gesammte Taschengeld in Angelsachen gesteckt. War damals mein einziges Hobby .... dann kamen irgendwann Weiber dazu .... : ) !
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Hallo,

das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. Februar 2021)

Die Kronenkorken der Cola-Flaschen wurden damals bei knappen Taschengeld auch zweckentfremdet. Wurden einfach umgedreht auf'n Brettchen genagelt und gaben so einen prima Fischschupper ab. Waren damals schon schöne Zeiten, als die Erde noch ne Scheibe war !

Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

...dann kamen die Mopeds. Die waren ungleich teurer, als Angeln und Mädels.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...dann kamen die Mopeds. Die waren ungleich teurer, als Angeln und Mädels.



Yo, mit 15 machte ich mein Mofa-Führerschein und bekam dann eine nagelneue Prima 5 S von Hercules, äähhh meinem Vater.
Statt mit dem Fahrrad oder dem Bus zum Angeln zu fahren, war ich jetzt  viel unabhängiger und fahrten zu weiter entfernten Gewässern verloren so ihren Schrecken!
Krümmer abgesägt, ne 50ger Düse in den Vergaser geschraubt, ein anderes Ritzel drauf und die Karre lief voll beladen noch 35 km/h, sonst 40...Ging aber auch auf höhere Verbrauchskosten, der Tank fasste ja nur 4,5 l....


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. Februar 2021)

Kleine Anekdote .... die nur bedingt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat !
Man möge mir verzeihen:

Bin als Junge mit dem Fahrrad immer zum Angeln gefahren ....
Kurz vor der Ankunft am See musste ich durch ne Dorf-Straße, in der vor einer Kneipe immer zwei Racing-Honda's in Rot mit jap. Kanji-Schriftzeichen standen. Eines Tages hatte einer der beiden Fahrer seine Honda 750 F1 gegen eine Ducati 900SS Königswelle getauscht. Offene und riesige 40ziger Dell'Orto Vergaser mit Beschleuigerpumpe, ein skuriler Motor mit einmal Längst-Verrippung des liegenden Zylinder und einmal Quer-Verrippung des stehenden Zylinders, Desmodromik, Königswellen, offenes Rahmendreieck und ein damals eher seltener Sitzbank-Höcker hatten mich sofort in den Bann gezogen. Infernalischer Klang brüllte aus der 2-in-2 Conti-Auspuffanlage. Aus Gründen der Gewichtsersparnis wurde auf einen elektrischen Anlasser mit entsprechend großer Batterie verzichtet und nur mittels Kickstarter war die Maschine zu starten. Die elektrische Versorgung der Zündanlage übernahm eine im Heckbürzel untergebrachte Miniatur-Batterie (3Ah) in der Größe einer halben Bierdose. Besonderen Augenschmaus bot der sogenannte Gear Gazer (Schauglas ca. 60mm) auf der rechten Motorenseite, mit dem man von aussen einen Blick auf das Innenleben der Motorentechnik im Betrieb erhaschen konnte. Da wo normalerweise ein Armaturenbrett zu finden war, fand sich lediglich ein großer, weißer und unbeleuchteter Racing-Drehzahlmesser (Veglia Competizione), dessen Meßbereich erst bei 3000 min-1 begann. Der lange flache Tank, tief angeschraubte Stummellenker sowie die hoch montierte Fußrastenanlage und ein extrem großer Radstand verlangten dem Fahrer eine extreme Sitzposition und Kondition ab. Nie war es so vernünftig ein so unvernünftiges Motorrad auf normalen Straßen zu bewegen. Wartung der Desmodromik war nur etwas für gesalbte und begnadete Schrauber oder allenfalls etwas für Entschärfer von 10-Zentner-Bomben mit Klöppelzünder. Das alles spielte im Juni des Jahres 1978, dem Jahr in dem Mike-the-Bike Hailwood auf der Isle of Man auf einem solchen Motorrad Weltmeister wurde.

Dorfleben im Juni 1978 - Ducati 900SS Königswelle & Honda 750 F1 Racing Umbau (Bild 1)
Dorfleben im Jahr 2020 - vor meiner Garage (Bild 2)

Actum ut supra

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Skott (13. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote .... nur bedingt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun ....
> Man möge mir verzeihen:
> 
> Bin als Junge mit dem Fahrrad immer zum Angeln gefahren ....
> ...


Einfach nur geil.........................................................................


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Februar 2021)

Auf den schnellen Blick sieht die Honda nach Egli-Teilen aus, ansonsten, schöne Erinnerungen. Ja, das war die Zeit wo Angeln dann nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt des Lebens war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Februar 2021)

Eben Technik, die begeistert! Ebenso wie die vom Angeln, egal, wie alt sie ist....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Was ist besser als eine alte Ducati?

Zwei alte Ducatis!  

Die aktuellen Modelle schauen mir bereits zu sehr nach Japanern bzw. Massengeschmack aus. Die neue Monster ohne Gitterrohrrahmen, welcher Ducatisti will denn so etwas fahren? Mit ein oder zwei Barolos im Schädel sieht die Fuhre glatt aus wie eine Yamaha MT-07.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote .... die nur bedingt mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat !
> Man möge mir verzeihen:
> 
> Bin als Junge mit dem Fahrrad immer zum Angeln gefahren ....
> ...


So ähnlich wie die 900er BMW eines Nachbarn aus jenen Zeiten. Die genaue Typenbezeichnung ist nicht mehr relevant gewesen, weil sie bis zum Gehtnichtmehr frisiert war. Und etwas geräuschvoller. Selber reichte es da nur zu "Scheunenfunden", wie der 175er DKW, oder einer NSU Max 250. Anschaffung gleich Null, aber dann das Gebastel, das dann seinen Höhepunkt in den grauenvollen Reglern jener Zeit fand. Ständig stand man irgendwo in der Pampa mit leerer Batterie...! Bis dann endlich ein späterer Ingenieur der Elektrotechnik und guter Freund einen "elektronischen Regler" ersann und baute, der den vermaledeiten Sargregler ersetzte. Eine schöne, aber doch recht "ölige" Zeit.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2021)

Anfang der 80er habe ich mit Italienern das Mopedfahren angefangen und hatte auch ne 900ss - das war dermaßen gruselig.... das Teil war mehr in der Werkstatt als auf der Straße...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Anfang der 80er habe ich mit Italienern das Mopedfahren angefangen und hatte auch ne 900ss - das war dermaßen gruselig.... das Teil war mehr in der Werkstatt als auf der Straße...



Das mag sein, nur würdest du dich an eine 900er Honda Bol d’Or oder ein ähnliches Fabrikat heute trotzdem nicht mehr erinnern.
Die rote Diva ist dir allerdings bis heute präsent. Zumindest aber die damaligen Werkstattrechnungen. 

Sollte ich widererwartend doch einmal zu Geld kommen, so würde ich mir eine bollernde Ducati 888 SP5 auf den Hof stellen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> e Ducati 888 SP5 auf den Hof stellen.


Kawa GPZ 900 R oder meine Honda CB 450, 2Zyl. mit 2 obenliegenden Nockenwellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Kawa GPZ 900 R oder meine Honda CB 450, 2Zyl. mit 2 obenliegenden Nockenwellen.



Eine solche Kawa fuhr auch Tom Cruise alias Maverick, im Film Top Gun. So hat jeder seine Lieblinge. 
Hoffentlich kann und darf man diese Maschinen noch lange fahren, bis irgendwann leider seelenlose _*sssssssssss*_ Elektrogurken die Straßen bevölkern.


----------



## zandertex (13. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...dann kamen die Mopeds. Die waren ungleich teurer, als Angeln und Mädels.


ich sach nur Kreidler.............kennt hier leider niemand mehr.......mehr ging einfach als jugendlicher nicht!
heute sind die teile leider unbezahlbar!


----------



## yukonjack (14. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Yo, mit 15 machte ich mein Mofa-Führerschein und bekam dann eine nagelneue Prima 5 S von Hercules, äähhh meinem Vater.
> Statt mit dem Fahrrad oder dem Bus zum Angeln zu fahren, war ich jetzt  viel unabhängiger und fahrten zu weiter entfernten Gewässern verloren so ihren Schrecken!
> Krümmer abgesägt, ne 50ger Düse in den Vergaser geschraubt, ein anderes Ritzel drauf und die Karre lief voll beladen noch 35 km/h, sonst 40...Ging aber auch auf höhere Verbrauchskosten, der Tank fasste ja nur 4,5 l....


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich sach nur Kreidler.............kennt hier leider niemand mehr.......mehr ging einfach als jugendlicher nicht!
> heute sind die teile leider unbezahlbar!


*Kreidler Van Veen* ... die vermutlich schnellste Serien-50er, die es je gab. Aber uuuunbezahlbar.









						Van Veen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (14. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Anfang der 80er habe ich mit Italienern das Mopedfahren angefangen und hatte auch ne 900ss - das war dermaßen gruselig.... das Teil war mehr in der Werkstatt als auf der Straße...



Nicht umsonst sagt man den alten Ducatis nach : "... 3 Stunden fahren - drei Stunden schrauben" Sind halt wartungsintensiv, haben aber dafür Charakter ! 

Hoffe, das wir jetzt nicht den schönen Thread zweckentfremdet haben. Aber ich sehe schon: hier sitzt die alte Meute und die Hobbies, Interessen und die Begeisterung vergangener Tage brennt noch in vielen !

Gruß.

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das mag sein, nur würdest du dich an eine 900er Honda Bol d’Or oder ein ähnliches Fabrikat heute trotzdem nicht mehr erinnern.


Oh doch, die Honda hatte ich mir geliehen und sie war weiß.
Besser erinnere ich mich jedoch an das wunderschöne Mädchen auf einer ebenfalls weißen und bis an den Anschlag schnell gemachten Vespa, der ich in der Stadt davonfahren wollte, was einfach nicht geklappt hat.
Und an die sehr sehr netten Wochen danach mit diesem Mädchen...
Motorrad bin ich seit über 25 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren - und das ist auch gut so.
Ich war immer ein jämmerlich schlechter Fahrer....

Ich hab noch ein altes Messer....


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (14. Februar 2021)

Hast Du Infos zum Hersteller des Messers !?

Edit:
Habe gerade gezoomt : HERBERTZ

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Der Urtyp dieses Anglermessers müsste von PUMA gewesen sein. Gibt's sogar heute noch - für über 130,- €.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht wer zuerst auf diese Idee kam, ab das Herbertz ist sehr viel seltener.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh doch, die Honda hatte ich mir geliehen und sie war weiß.
> Besser erinnere ich mich jedoch an das wunderschöne Mädchen auf einer ebenfalls weißen und bis an den Anschlag schnell gemachten Vespa, der ich in der Stadt davonfahren wollte, was einfach nicht geklappt hat.
> Und an die sehr sehr netten Wochen danach mit diesem Mädchen...
> Motorrad bin ich seit über 25 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren - und das ist auch gut so.
> ...


Das Messer diente gleichzeitig auch als Waage, glaub ich.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

Ja genau - in dem kleinen Loch in der Klinge war eine Lederschlaufe an welcher man das Messer in der Waage hielt und dann hängte man den Fisch an einer Schnurschlaufe in die Kerben auf dem Klingenrücken. So konnte man relativ genau das Gewicht ablesen.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich sach nur Kreidler.............kennt hier leider niemand mehr.......mehr ging einfach als jugendlicher nicht!


Doch, es ging deutlich mehr , z.B. mein Fantic Chopper - vor allem nachdem ich den 125er Motor montiert hatte... .
Aber damit wars noch schlimmer als mit der Duc - eine Stunde Fahren, zwei Stunden schrauben...








						Fantic Motor: Moto e Ebikes Made in Italy
					

Fantic Motor, inizia qui la tua nuova strada. Vasta gamma di Moto: Motard, Caballero, Motocross, Enduro e EBikes: Issimo e MTB




					www.fanticmotor.it
				



Das Ding ist 78 in meine Finger geraten - da war ich 15..


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich sach nur Kreidler.............kennt hier leider niemand mehr.......mehr ging einfach als jugendlicher nicht!
> heute sind die teile leider unbezahlbar!


Iiich kenne sie noch, Kreidler Flory, die konnteste frisieren, bis zum geht-nicht-mehr! 
Nachdem man mir meine Prima 5 S gestohlen hatte, hab ich mir eine PXR von Honda gekauft, die hatte nen elektrischen und nen Kickstarter. 
Zudem einen wartungsfreien, gekapselten Antrieb und getrenntschmierung! 
Hat auch vom look etwas Enduromässig ausgesehen und ne Sitzbank gehabt... 

Ich stand damals unheimlich auf die XL und XT 500, das bullige Drehmoment und der Sound waren echt endgeil.... 

Nur hat man auf solche Maschinen echt wenig Angelgerät unterbringen können, ein umgehängtes Futteral, ne Sitzkiepe, ne Tasche, Isomatte und  ein Schlafsack machte das Fahrgefühl doch recht instabil und wackelig...


----------



## heinzi (14. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich sach nur Kreidler.............kennt hier leider niemand mehr.......mehr ging einfach als jugendlicher nicht!
> heute sind die teile leider unbezahlbar!


Die kannte ich nicht nur, davon habe ich zwei Stück besessen. Absolut klasse Teile. Vorher eine Vespa Cio. Ab 18 Jahre wurde der Hubraum dann größer. Erst Yamaha RD 350er danach nur noch Honda. Über verschiedene CB 750er bis zum Schluß eine 1000er Varadero. Mit 50 Jahren habe ich dann, auf drängen von Frau und Kinder, den Autoführerschein gemacht. Die Varadero habe ich dann 5 Jahre später verkauft. Ach, das war insgesamt eine sehr schöne Zeit. Aber die schönste Zeit war wirklich die Zeit mit den Kreidlers. Lag wahrscheinlich aber nicht an den Kreidlers sondern ehre am alter. Mit 16 Jahren ist die Welt noch sehr aufregend und hat auch eine Menge zu bieten. Manchmal vermisse ich auch heute noch ein Moped.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *Kreidler Van Veen* ... die vermutlich schnellste Serien-50er, die es je gab. Aber uuuunbezahlbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War zwar keine Serienmaschine aber Mitte der 60er war das der Hammer


			weltrekord kreidler utah - Google Suche


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Yamaha RD 350er


Dafür war ich viel zu schwer - aber eine recht zierliche Freundin fuhr das Ding, und unter der war das ein echter Knaller.
Richtig schnell..!


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein altes Messer....


das hat meine Frau verbaselt, kostete damals neu 80DM


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Erst Yamaha RD 350er...



Ich träume davon bei einer Fridays for Future Demo entweder mit einer RD 350 LC oder sogar mit einer RD 500 LC vorzufahren.
*Rengdengdeng* würde ich sie alle im blauen 2-Takt Qualm stehen lassen und vor ihren Augen ein "Fu...k you Greta!" in den Asphalt brennen.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich träume davon bei einer Fridays for Future Demo entweder mit einer RD 350 LC oder sogar mit einer RD 500 LC vorzufahren.
> *Rengdengdeng* würde ich sie alle im blauen 2-Takt Qualm stehen lassen und vor ihren Augen ein "Fu...k you Greta!" in den Asphalt brennen.


Wenn dann aber gleich richtig. Mit der 500er Maico, gerne etwas fetter gemischt, der Gretel eine saubere Furche durchs Gemüsebeet ziehen. Hinten drauf einen Barum Sidecar Cross Reifen. Der ist etwas grobstolliger und hebt das Erdreich gründlich aus.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Urtyp dieses Anglermessers müsste von PUMA gewesen sein. Gibt's sogar heute noch - für über 130,- €.


Habs mal ausgegraben.
Das war das Heiligtum meines Opas,ich habs geerbt  .
Also 60 Jahre hats mindestens aufm Buckel.










Nur die Lederkordel hab ich entfernt. 
Die war vergammelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse
Ich habe das mal zu deinem eigenen Schutz editiert!


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo Professor ... vielen Dank !
Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass man ein Springmesser zwar besitzen darf, aber natürlich nicht draußen führen darf. 

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Ok. Ich lösche den wiki link jetzt wieder.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Das alte Angelmesser und die Spitzzange von meinem Vater hab ich auch noch. Das eine in der Küche, weil es eh "nur" ein simples Küchenmesser mit Wellenschliff ist und im Werkzeug... Aber auch wenn es verbotene Gegenstände wären, wäre es mir wurscht. Für mich sind es wertvollste Erinnerungen!


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das alte Angelmesser und die Spitzzange von meinem Vater hab ich auch noch. Das eine in der Küche, weil es eh "nur" ein simples Küchenmesser mit Wellenschliff ist und im Werkzeug... Aber auch wenn es verbotene Gegenstände wären, wäre es mir wurscht. Für mich sind es wertvollste Erinnerungen!


Ja das stimmt. 
Ich hab auch noch ein Taschenmesser. 
Mit Perlmutt,-Metallgriff.
Es war leicht gebogen und innen war ein Fischupper,  Hakenlöser,Schere und Messer natürlich. 
So eins hat mein Vater,und ich habs vom Opa.
Anscheinend gabs die öfter? 
Ist aber bei meinen Eltern,Foto muss ich nachreichen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Professor ... vielen Dank !
> Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass man ein Springmesser zwar besitzen darf, aber natürlich nicht draußen führen darf.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Soweit ich weiß sind seitwärts öffnende Springmesser nicht verboten. Man darf sie besitzen und sich damit zu Hause etwa die Tomaten aufs Brot schneiden aber man darf sie nicht bei sich führen, wenn man draußen unterwegs ist. Bei nach vorne öffnenden Messern, egal ob durch Federkraft oder aber Schwerkraft, besteht allerdings in der Tat ein Besitzverbot.

Die Leute die diese Verbote zu vertreten haben, sind oftmals dieselben die dann tausend Ausreden finden, warum der Messerstecher ja eigentlich gar nichts für die Tat kann bzw. warum eigentlich die Gesellschaft Schuld ist. Dass sich Gangster um solche Verbote einen Dreck scheren ist eh klar. Im Grunde trifft es also mal wieder nur die vernünftigen Leute, die mit den Dingern sowieso keinen Mist machen würden aber trotzdem in die kriminelle Ecke gestellt werden. Messer die heute noch legal zu führen sind, sind morgen schon verboten. Da braucht man sich nichts vorzumachen, wir leben schließlich in einem Staat der Verbote.

By the way, als Jugendlicher hatte ich einmal ein Butterfly-Messer. Mein Vater hatte es mir von irgendeiner Reise mitgebracht. Irgendwann war es dann plötzlich verschwunden. Heute weiß ich, dass die Dinger irgendwann auch von Vater Staat verboten wurden. Sicherlich hat der Alte das Messer wieder eingesackt und es dann verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind seitwärts öffnende Springmesser nicht verboten.




Nicht so einfach. Da gibt es allerhand Beschränkungen:









						Springmesser – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht so einfach. Da gibt es allerhand Beschränkungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut, die Klingenlänge muss beachtet werden und dass die Klinge nicht, wie bei einem Dolch, beidseitig angeschliffen ist.

Ich bin gespannt wann die nächsten Verbote kommen. Bei der scheinbaren Zunahme an Messerdelikten lässt das sicherlich nicht lange auf sich warten.
Anstatt saftige Strafen einzuführen verbietet man lieber alles. Das fällt auch viel leichter und man steht hinterher wieder als Guter da, denn Messer sind ja schließlich böse. 


Nachtrag:
Just for info...
https://www.bussgeldkatalog.net/waffengesetz/messer/


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich gilt so ein Puma-Anglermesser mittlerweile schon als Stahlrute / Totschläger und fällt damit ebenfalls unter ein Besitzverbot.
Das wäre zwar absolut hirnverbrannt, stünde unserem Gesetzgeber damit aber gut zu Gesicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gilt so ein Puma-Anglermesser mittlerweile schon als Stahlrute / Totschläger und fällt damit ebenfalls unter ein Besitzverbot.
> Das wäre zwar absolut hirnverbrannt, stünde unserem Gesetzgeber damit aber gut zu Gesicht.


Vom Puma möchte ich aber auch keine aufs Hirn bekommen


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte nächstens noch ein paar Nägel einschlagen. Sind Hämmer etwa auch schon verboten? Mit denen wurden ja auch schon einige umgebrungen!

Fernsprechapparate mit Kabel kriegt man auch praktisch keine mehr. Wurden wohl auch zu viele mit dem Kabel abgekragelt.


----------



## Minimax (14. Februar 2021)

Liebe Antiquitätenfreunde,
es ist schön, sich an den Angelantiqutäten zu erfreuen, und dazu gehören auch die verschiedenen tollen Messer und ihre persönlichen Geschichten. Und son heute unbezahlbares Puma lässt mich vor Neid erblassen.

Aber ich finde, das die Diskussion der durchaus kniffligen Gesetzeslage dazu doch besser in eigenen Threads -von denen es einige gibt, man muss sie nur suchen und ausgraben- aufgehoben ist. 

Minimax


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte nächstens noch ein paar Nägel einschlagen. Sind Hämmer etwa auch schon verboten? Mit denen wurden ja auch schon einige umgebrungen!
> 
> Fernsprechapparate mit Kabel kriegt man auch praktisch keine mehr. Wurden wohl auch zu viele mit dem Kabel abgekragelt.


Hallo,

weil gerade Fasching ist; als Kind in den 1950ern lief ich da als "Cowboy" mit nem echten Revolver im Holster durch die Gegend. Den hatte mein Onkel schön silbrig angestrichen. Schiessen konnte ich da aber nicht damit, da hatte mein Onkel einen Dreh gemacht, dass das nicht mehr ging. Außerdem war da keine Munition vorhanden bzw. für mich nicht zugänglich. War ein kleineres Kaliber, aber größer als 22. .
Damit war ich bei den Kumpels der King und jeder wollte ihn immer wieder mal kurz haben. Heute käme man da ins "Jugendstraflager", mein Onkel bekäme lebenslänglich und mein Vater als Mitwisser mindestens noch zehn Jahre.
Apropos "Cowboy" und Indianer, das habe ich im Fasching schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen (bei Kindern).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dübel (15. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Antiquitätenfreunde,
> es ist schön, sich an den Angelantiqutäten zu erfreuen, und dazu gehören auch die verschiedenen tollen Messer und ihre persönlichen Geschichten. Und son heute unbezahlbares Puma lässt mich vor Neid erblassen.
> 
> Aber ich finde, das die Diskussion der durchaus kniffligen Gesetzeslage dazu doch besser in eigenen Threads -von denen es einige gibt, man muss sie nur suchen und ausgraben- aufgehoben ist.
> ...



@Minimax, das sehe ich genauso!

Gentlemen, es gleitet gerade in Bereiche ab, die ich hier nicht sehen möchte. Ich schätze diese Runde sehr und möchte sie nicht missen. 
Bleiben wir bitte bei Themen, die wir alle gleichermaßen lieben und bei denen nicht die Gefahr besteht, dass es zu politischen, weltanschaulichen oder rechtlichen Kontroversen kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2021)

So ist es. 
Bisher lief alles gesittet ab und wir wollen ja, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Februar 2021)

Prima  .
Dann Poste ich mal wieder kleines älteres Angelzeug:
Hier ein paar Drennan Posen.





Und etwas von D.A.M
Da weis ich das Alter nicht,warscheinlich schon eher 80/90.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist besser als eine alte Ducati?
> 
> Zwei alte Ducatis!



Wohl war ....
Deshalb nochmal vor meiner Garage ....

Bollergruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

Irgendwann wollte ich dann als Junge nicht mehr den erlegten Fisch mit den Kronenkorken-Brettchen schuppen. Es musste etwas professionelleres her ! Muss auch aus den 70ziger Jahren sein !


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe irgendwo noch so ein bizarres Totköfi-Spinnsystem rumliegen.

Besteht aus einem gebogenen, schweren und geriffelten Messing (???)-Streifen zum Einführen in den Köfi.

Vorne am Sprengring ist eine Flucht aus drei Drillingen angebracht (ebenfalls mit Sprengringen gekoppelt; ich glaube, sogar in "steigenden" Größen).

Die Drillinge sollten dann auf der Köfi-Unterseite eingepiekt werden.

Hatte ich mir dareinst zusammen mit diesen legendär widerlichen Formalin-Lauben zugelegt (die meinte ich damals unbedingt mal testen zu müssen zwecks "Vorsorge" - hätte ja theoretisch sein können, dass mal keine frischen Köfis zu fangen gewesen wären).

Und genau einen fanglosen Spinn-Einsatz damit absolviert - die Drillinge unter dem jeweiligen Fischlein fingen nur Dreck am Grund, das ganze Ding rotierte wie wild.

Und auf dem Heimweg lief mir dann auch noch das Glas mit der Formalinbrühe aus und verseuchte meinen Angelkasten.

Direkt danach wurden das System wie die Lauben-Feuchtmumien von mir final ausrangiert und nie wieder eingesetzt. Hatte damals ewig gedauert, das Gemuffel wieder aus dem Kasten zu kriegen trotz Mehrfach-Schrubb.

Das System habe ich aus rein nostalgischen Gründen behalten. Aber kein Plan, wo das gerade in ner Kiste schlummert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2021)

Das war ja leider eher ein Fiasko!

Kenn ich aber von Köfi-Systemen, mein erstes selbst zusammengelötetes ging nicht viel besser, und dann hab ich es für den Rückmarsch abgenommen und scheinbar sicher verstaut, es vor lauter Frust auf dem weiten Heimweg über die Wiesen auch noch verloren.

Immerhin habe ich genau dabei mitten auf riesiger Wiese einmal überhaupt einen richtig großen gelben zweischwänzigen Schmetterling, Schwalbenschwanz _(Papilio machaon) _oder Segelfalter (_Iphiclides podalirius_) oder was dazwischen gesehen, ein fliegendes großes Wunder, und vor mir her getrieben über mehr als ein Kilometer verfolgt.
Das zu meiner Entschuldigung des vollkommen abgelenkt seins  ...


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

Gestern habe ich meine ABU-Rollenserie erweitern können - hatte immer schon eine ABU 505 auf'm Radar, obwohl ich schon eine 503 und 506 in der Angelkiste habe. Plane die 505 mal auf der ABU Matchrute einzusetzen; als Alternative für die Mitchell 308 oder die Mitchell 408 ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Februar 2021)

Wo wir bei den Köfi- Systemen sind: Als ich in der 9.Klasse war, haben wir ne Klassenfahrt nach Dreisbach bei Mettlach (Saarschleife!) gemacht. 
Ein Tagesausflug führte uns nach Verdun zu den Forts und Schlachtfeldern des 1. Weltkriegs. In der Stadt hatten wir dann Freizeit, wo ich einen Angelladen entdeckte. 
Ich kaufte mir dort so ein Kleinfingerlanges Bleikappen-System mit 2 Drillingen, der erste war am Bleikopf mit einer Schnur durch ein Loch im Bk befestigt. Der gedrehte Draht, der in den Köfi gesteckt werden sollte, hatte eine Öse, durch die ein beiliegender Drilling mit offenem Schenkel eingehängt werden sollte. 

Da ich nie Köfis in der genau passenden Größe fing, blieb dieses System Originalverpackt und ungefischt.
Leider seit 38 Jahren verschollen... 

Kennt jemand von euch dieses System?


----------



## eiszeit (15. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine ABU-Rollenserie erweitern können - hatte immer schon eine ABU 505 auf'm Radar, obwohl ich schon eine 503 und 506 in der Angelkiste habe. Plane die 505 mal auf der ABU Matchrute einzusetzen; als Alternative für die Mitchell 308 oder die Mitchell 408 ....
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse




Schöne Kapselrolle hängend zu fischen mit weiter Schnuröffnung für optimalen Schnurablauf.
Kam erstmals 1962 auf den Markt und war auch das erste Modell der 500er Serie.
Wegweisend die Synchro-Gleitbremse.  War damals sehr beliebt.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Schöne Kapselrolle hängend zu fischen mit weiter Schnuröffnung für optimalen Schnurablauf.
> Kam erstmals 1962 auf den Markt und war auch das erste Modell der 500er Serie.
> Wegweisend die Synchro-Gleitbremse.  War damals sehr beliebt.



Damals war es auch sehr modern die ABU Kapselrollen auch auf die langen Teleskop-Karpfenruten zu montieren. Das Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Eltern war eine 6m Karat-Teleskoprute mit einer ABU 503. Die ABU Rolle habe ich heute noch. Leider nicht mehr in einem so guten Zustand. Die Ruten wurden mit den montierten Rollen in das Rutenfutterals gesteckt und haben so einiges abbekommen ...

P.S.
Kennt jemand noch diese alten Karat-Teleskopruten ?! 

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo noch so ein bizarres Totköfi-Spinnsystem rumliegen.
> 
> Besteht aus einem gebogenen, schweren und geriffelten Messing (???)-Streifen zum Einführen in den Köfi.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

war in den 1960ern durchaus noch gebräuchlich. Nannte sich "Spinnsystem für den toten Köderfisch", glaube ich. Manche Angler benutzten dies anstelle von Blinkern oder Spinnern. Diesen wurde nicht viel zugetraut, war ja nur Blech. Also kam da der tote Köderfisch am Spinnsystem dran. Habe da auch noch zwei, eines noch jungfräulich, das andere ein- oder zweimal benutzt. War nicht so meine Sache, obwohl sogar mal ein Hecht daraufging. Allerdings nahm ich da selbstgefangene Köderfische dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (15. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Damals was es auch sehr modern die ABU Kapselrollen auch auf die langen Teleskop-Karpfenruten zu montieren. Das Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Eltern war eine 6m Karat-Teleskoprute mit einer ABU 503. Die ABU Rolle habe ich heute noch. Leider nicht mehr in einem so guten Zustand. Die Ruten wurden mit den montierten Rollen in das Rutenfutterals gesteckt und haben so einiges abbekommen ...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Die Carat CR kam ja 1984 auf den Markt, der Blank war kohlefaserverstärkt. War nicht billig, hatte aber leider den damals
in Mode gekommenen Tennisschlägergriff. Wie wir heute wissen wäre da Kork besser gewesen.
Gut war aber das CR Material, ich hab mir damals die ewig teure Master mit dem CF Marterial gekauft. Die war so empfindlich
(zu spröde bzw. zu hart das Blankmaterial), da musste man oft nach Ersatzteilen sehen.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ich hab mir damals die ewig teure Master mit dem CF Marterial gekauft. Die war so empfindlich
> (zu spröde bzw. zu hart das Blankmaterial), da musste man oft nach Ersatzteilen sehen.


Damit zu angeln, war wie mit ner Ducati zu fahren - sehr sehr teuer...


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir von derselben Rute sprechen ?! Tennisschlägergriff passt auf jeden Fall - Kohlefaser ?! .... ich weiß nicht ! Das besagte 6.20m Weihnachtsgeschenk habe ich in den 70ziger Jahren bekommen. Tippe mal so um 1974 - 1978. Das war eine dunkelbraune Teleskoprute, mit verchromten Schnurringen und dem schwarzen Tennisschlägergriff. Ich hatte sie in 6.20m und in 5.40m ...

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. Februar 2021)

... da fällt mir ein !

Mein jugendlicher Angelfreund hatte das große Glück, auf die Angelausrüstung seines Vaters zurückgreifen zu können. Unterer anderem war da auch eine 8.10m Stipprute, die sich allein vom Eigengewicht mächtig durchbog.  Vom großen Bootssteg aus angelten wir auf Rotaugen bis er dann auf den Prügel auf 0.14 Vorfach einen großen Karpfen bekam : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Februar 2021)

Hier mal etwas, das mich auch schon gefühlt mein ganzes Anglerleben begleitet, Schupper und Messer zu ausnehmen in einem. Ich glaube es kam von DAM, aber ich weiß es nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo noch so ein bizarres Totköfi-Spinnsystem rumliegen.
> 
> Besteht aus einem gebogenen, schweren und geriffelten Messing (???)-Streifen zum Einführen in den Köfi.
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile werden die Restbestände dieser toten Lauben in Chemiesuppe zu wirklich astronomischen Preisen auf Ebay verhandelt. An die 20,- € für ein Glas finde ich schon extrem sportlich!



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wo wir bei den Köfi- Systemen sind: Als ich in der 9.Klasse war, haben wir ne Klassenfahrt nach Dreisbach bei Mettlach (Saarschleife!) gemacht.
> Ein Tagesausflug führte uns nach Verdun zu den Forts und Schlachtfeldern des 1. Weltkriegs. In der Stadt hatten wir dann Freizeit, wo ich einen Angelladen entdeckte.
> Ich kaufte mir dort so ein Kleinfingerlanges Bleikappen-System mit 2 Drillingen, der erste war am Bleikopf mit einer Schnur durch ein Loch im Bk befestigt. Der gedrehte Draht, der in den Köfi gesteckt werden sollte, hatte eine Öse, durch die ein beiliegender Drilling mit offenem Schenkel eingehängt werden sollte.
> 
> ...


Liest sich, wie ein "Planseesystem". Nach wie vor eine echte Bank auf große Salmoniden in Seen und Bächen. Nur auchnicht mehr so einfach zu beschaffen. Hab da aber noch eine Quelle. Sowohl für die Köpfe, als auch für den Heckdrilling mit offenem Schenkel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden die Restbestände dieser toten Lauben in Chemiesuppe zu wirklich astronomischen Preisen auf Ebay verhandelt. An die 20,- € für ein Glas finde ich schon extrem sportlich!



Unglaublich - es scheint wohl für jeden Bullshit irgendwelche Sammler zu geben.

Oder das sind Leute, die ne Methode gefunden haben, um aus dem fischigen Vintage-Leichenwasser irgendwelche Psychedelic-Tropfen zu destillieren oder so (und sie mit 1560 % Gewinn zu verblocken).

Gibt ja auch Freaks, die Rasierwasser saufen. Gottes Zoo ist groß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch Freaks, die Rasierwasser saufen.



Pitralon-Cola & Old Spice mit gelber Brause


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Unglaublich - es scheint wohl für jeden Bullshit irgendwelche Sammler zu geben.
> 
> Oder das sind Leute, die ne Methode gefunden haben, um aus dem fischigen Vintage-Leichenwasser irgendwelche Psychedelic-Tropfen zu destillieren oder so (und sie mit 1560 % Gewinn zu verblocken).
> 
> Gibt ja auch Freaks, die Rasierwasser saufen. Gottes Zoo ist groß.


Ich sehe es eher so. Die entsprechenden Systemchen sind nach wie vor sehr fängig. Nur die Beschaffung/Bevorratung von so kleinen Köderfischen, vorzugsweise Pfrillen, ist immer schon ein Problem gewesen. Versuch die mal in einem Alpensee Anfang März zu senken, wenn es auf Seeforellen und Saiblinge am aussichtsreichsten ist! Und anders, als mit dem Daubel erwischt du die kleinen Scheisser eh kaum.


----------



## Floma (15. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Meine alte ABU Anglerzange aus den 70ziger / 80ziger Jahren. Heute immer noch im Einsatz. Hakenlöser, Fischschupper, Aufspalter für Spaltblei, Flaschenöffner. Von ABU wurde ja nicht viel Klein-Zubehör wie beispielsweise von DAM angeboten. Ich fand die Zange damals einfach Klasse und sie hat sich vielfach bewährt (.... insbesondere der Aufspalter für Spaltblei). Nie habe ich ein Angebot zu der Zange bei ebay gesehen !
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Ha! Die habe ich aus dem Angel-Nachlass meines Vaters übernommen, weil ich mich erinnert habe, dass er die irgendwie für alles verwendet hat und das schon immer. War aufgrund von Ablagerungen und Korrosion nur noch mit Gewalt zu bewegen. Habe sie aber wieder hin bekommen und benutze sie häufig.


----------



## ragbar (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mit diesen Formalin-Lauben tatsächlich mal gefangen, eine kapitale Refo,sie biss erst auf meinen weiß-roten Plastik-Kugelschwimmer (Thema war hier schon mal),dann auf diesen Chemiefisch am Einzelhaken.
Die Forelle wurde immer von Spaziergängern von einer Brücke aus mit Brot gefüttert.
Ich hab sie am Auslauf der Brücke gehakt, gekeschert,abgeschlagen und in die Hotelküche verschleppt.
Die Spaziergänger waren auch Gäste und saßen am Nebentisch des Alpenhotels,wo ich als Picco mit meiner Mutter und der Oma Urlaub machte-die Nachbarn haben nachgefragt und ihre Forelle auf unserem Tisch erkannt.

Die Forelle haben wir uns schmecken lassen-Asche auf mein Haupt.
War jung und brauchte den Erfolg.
Fang war aber legal mit Erlaubnisschein,in Ö durfte ich damals als Bub schon alleine fischen,weswegen wir alleine dahin fuhren. Vattern konnte arbeitsmäßig leider nicht wie sonst als Mentor mit,schade.

Ich hab nie wieder was mit den Formalin-Lauben gefangen,den Rest weggeworfen,wegen dem Geruch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Februar 2021)

Ihr werdets nicht glauben, aber diese Formalin-Fischleichen gab's auch auf den Balearen!
Als ich im zarten Alter von 5 oder 6 Jahren war, machten meine Eltern mit mir Urlaub auf Menorca oder Mallorca.

Mein Vater hatte sich selbst (schon in Deutschland) eine Handangel gebastelt, fing trotz vieler z. T. in Schwärmen anwesenden Fische aber nichts...

Es gab vor Ort einen Angelshop, in den mich mein Vater mit hinein nahm, um auch für mich adäquates Gerät zu erwerben. Da kann ich mich an so Fische im Glas erinnern, von dem mein Vater eins mitnahm.

Ich fragte, ob wir die essen wollen... Da lachte mein Vater und sagte, "die nehmen wir als Köder!"
Gefangen haben wir mit denen aber nichts. Das beste jedenfalls waren die Einkaufserlebnisse für Schnur, Haken, Bleie.... usw. im Keller eines Sportgeschäftes in Wolfsburg und in dem spanischen Angelladen!


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> damit habe ich damals, in den 1960ern auch Hechte gefangen . Ein oder zwei solcher Montagen habe ich auch noch.
> 
> ...


ja das waren noch Zeiten als die Hechte noch auf überschwemmten Wiesen gelaicht haben
man hat sie zum essen gefangen aber auch viel zurückgesetzt denn das Schonmaß
war mal gerade 35 cm bei uns ( wer möchte da Gräten puhlen ?)
Ja ich habe so ein " Sattelgeschirr " auch gehabt aber für Mäuse .
Schon das anködern war ein Akt , man darf das Tierchen ja nicht fest anfassen ,
der Biss in den Mittelfinger war verdammt schmerzhaft und die Pinkel
in meiner Hand recht dufte - aber ich habe es geschafft sie " anzuschirren "
in einer umgekippten Weide räuberte ein gigantischer Hecht ( so schien es )
also das Mäuschen ihm an der langen , schweren Fichtenstange vor die Nase 
gesetzt - der Biss kam sofort und mit viel Schwung den Brocken über den 
Kopf gezogen - er flog weiter als geplant denn der Radaubruder wog mal
gerade 2,2 Kg - ist jetzt etwa 60 Jahre her aber ein unvergessenes Erlebnis.
Zwar hatte ich noch andere ähnliche Systheme , sicher liegen sie noch in 
irgendeiner Kramkiste aber geangelt hab ich damit nie .


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (16. Februar 2021)

Quizfrage - was ist ein Stocker-System ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Das Stocker ist ein Schleppsystem für tote und meistens nicht zu kleine Köderfische. Ideal, um damit halbweit, oder weit auf den Voralpenseen und den Alpenseen auf Freiwasserhechte zu schleppen. Gibt es auch als Wurfsystem, welches aber eher suboptimal ist, weil die Köderfische recht schnell zerfladern. Beide gibt es nach wie vor beim ASO brandneu zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (16. Februar 2021)

Stocker Schleppsystem ...

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Die waren noch nie billig. Beim NDM sowieso nicht. Keine Frage, dass man die bei vielen Hängerfallen eher nicht eingesetzt hat.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Ein Nachteil aller Köderfischsysteme hat sich aber in all den Jahrzehnten nie geändert. Man hat viel zu selten die richtigen Köderfische parat. Braucht man 10 cm Lauben, gehen nur 20 cm Rotaugen auf die Senke... u.s.w.! 

Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum sich die eingelegten Fischerl im Glas so hartnäckig gehalten haben!?


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil aller Köderfischsysteme hat sich aber in all den Jahrzehnten nie geändert. Man hat viel zu selten die richtigen Köderfische parat. Braucht man 10 cm Lauben, gehen nur 20 cm Rotaugen auf die Senke... u.s.w.!
> 
> Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum sich die eingelegten Fischerl im Glas so hartnäckig gehalten haben!?


Old Man Zeiske beschreibt 1959 dieses Problem, und wartet auch direkt mit einem Rezept für die Formalinfischchen auf. So recht überzeugt scheint er von der Sache aber nicht zu sein


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

In Zeiten von täuschend ähnlichen Gummifischen in wirklich allen Größen, Formen und Farben sind die Formalin-Leichen wirklich obsolet.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich möchte euch heute mal alte "Technik die begeistert" vorstellen.
Hier meinen alten Leuchschwimmer mit neuer Batterie.




Danach nen alten elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Balzer.
Keine Ahnung wie man ihn montiert .









Und zu guter letzt eine Alarm Lampe von Noris.
Hab grad neue Batterien rein.
Ich dachte es steht ein Dampfer mit Nebelhorn neben mir.
Danach viel sie mir aus der Hand weil  sie glühend heiss wurde und rauchte.
Deshalb warscheinlich Alarm Lampe weil sie fast meinen  Feuermelder ausgelöst hätte.
Sie kommt sicher nimmer zum Einsatz.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lieber in die Vitrine 










Die hat sogar so ein Sensorkabel  evtl. Zum Absichern eines Bereiches.
Wenn man in der Nacht drauftritt bekommt man sicher nen Herzkasperl.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danach nen alten elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Balzer.
> Keine Ahnung wie man ihn montiert .
> Anhang anzeigen 366757


Eine Idee zur Montage.

Mit der Schnalle an den Rutenhalter spannen. In den Snap ein Blei, Gewicht nach Wahl. Die Schnur in den oberen Haken einhängen. Funktion wie ein "Einhänger"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es steht ein Dampfer mit Nebelhorn neben mir.
> Danach viel sie mir aus der Hand weil  sie glühend heisswurde und rauchte.
> Deshalb warscheinlich Alarm Lampe weil sie fast meinen  Feuermelder ausgelöst hätte.


Das ist doch cool, mit 3fach Schreckfunktion, samt höllischen Rauchschwaden und Gestank , geniale Sache!

Unter dem Aspekt habe ich qualmende Netzteile und andere Apparate noch gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Februar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Eine Idee zur Montage.
> 
> Mit der Schnalle an den Rutenhalter spannen. In den Snap ein Blei, Gewicht nach Wahl. Die Schnur in den oberen Haken einhängen. Funktion wie ein "Einhänger"


Danke.
Ich dachte das er an der Rute montiert wird?
Der meldet vorwärts und rückwärts.
Warscheinlich zeigt er dann auch Fallbisse an?
Wie modern das damals schon war.
Bisher hatte ich einen alten wo man die Schnur festklemmt im Bissanzeiger .
Beim Biss wurde die Schnur rausgezogen und es gab nen Dauerton.
Der war von D.A.M.
Ist aberer leider kaputt gegangen .


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2021)

@Forelle74 
Was für Batterien kommen in der ersten Leuchtpose rein?.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Februar 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Was für Batterien kommen in der ersten Leuchtpose rein?.


Eine Stabbaterie in 35mm.

So eine:


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. Februar 2021)

Also mit den von Dir gezeigten Leuchtschwimmern fisch ich heute noch. Habe diese Leuchtschwimmer für die verschiedensten Bebleiungen und bestimmt noch 10 Stück davon.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Eine Stabbaterie in 35mm.
> 
> So eine:
> Anhang anzeigen 366793


Danke.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Kam erstmals 1962 auf den Markt und war auch das erste Modell der 500er Serie.
> Wegweisend die Synchro-Gleitbremse.



Johannes, Kapitel 9, Vers 25:
.... eines aber weiss ich, dass ich blind war und nun sehend !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte von der Form her eine ähnliche Leuchtpose, allerdings mit roter LED an der Spitze und 2 Knopfzellen als Spannungsversorgung. 
Das Material war schwarzer Kunststoff, ein Firmenname stand nicht drauf. 
Habe ich nie gefischt, weil die Tragkraft nur sehr gering war. 

Ist/war die "Alarmlampe" auch als Bißanzeiger zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (18. Februar 2021)

Think big ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (18. Februar 2021)

Messer (Fallmesser) der Fallschirmjäger der Bundeswehr. Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage wird der Griffteil und Messerteil (natürlich) stets getrennt voneinander aufbewahrt .... ; )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

kennt Ihr eigentlich noch die DAM Turbler Serie ?!
Kleine und mittlere Kunstköder für Raubfische ..... !
Hatte mir damals viel davon versprochen, aber der Fangerfolg blieb eigentlich aus !
Prinzip war wohl aus Frankreich adaptiert - der Turbler musste aber relativ schnell eingeholt werden, damit Rotation des Köders aufkam ! Sofern nicht bekannt, stelle ich gerne Fotos ein (.... aufgrund der geballten Kompetenz hier im Antik-Bereich, sicherlich bekannt ! )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> kennt Ihr eigentlich noch die DAM Turbler Serie ?!



So ne Art Devonspinner gelle?


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte mal einen. Genau einen Nachmittag lang. Dann war die Schnur so verturbelt, dass ich ihn an meinen besten Angelfeind verschenkt habe.


----------



## Michael.S (26. Februar 2021)

So einen Devonspinner hatte ich mal , aber von DAM war der glaube ich nicht , irgendwas mit Teufel oder Devil in Englisch war das , gefangen auch nichts , hab den auch mal gesucht weil ich dachte der wäre auf Rapfen gut aber nichts mehr davon gefunden


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Februar 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> So einen Devonspinner hatte ich mal , aber von DAM war der glaube ich nicht , irgendwas mit Teufel oder Devil in Englisch war das , gefangen auch nichts , hab den auch mal gesucht weil ich dachte der wäre auf Rapfen gut aber nichts mehr davon gefunden


Warscheinlich der Tasmanian Devil von Jenzi,oder?
Die gibts ja heut noch im Angelladen.

Son Devon Spinner aus Messing hab ich auch in der Vitrine.
Die waren bisl anders.

Die Turbler waren vor allem Bunter.


----------



## Michael.S (26. Februar 2021)

Das kann sein Tasmanian Devil ,. aber nicht von Jenzi , Das ist gut  40 Jahre her und da gab es hier nichts von Jenzi , wenn es denn Jenzi überhaupt schon gab


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2021)

Der Twin Turner von Günter Ulshöfer ist nochmals wilder und heftiger.
Den gibt es schon ziemlich lange und ich habe noch keinen Hecht mit gefangen, im Gegenteil, dann will gar keiner mehr im Gewässer ...




Gibt auch ne Webseite dazu.


----------



## ragbar (27. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Turbler waren vor allem Bunter.


Die waren innen wesentlich weiter als klassische Devonspinner,was die Wasserverwirbelung stärker machen sollte,so a la Turbineneffekt. Daher wohl der Name.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ne Art Devonspinner gelle?



Genau ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (27. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Twin Turner von Günter Ulshöfer ist nochmals wilder und heftiger.
> Den gibt es schon ziemlich lange und ich habe noch keinen Hecht mit gefangen, im Gegenteil, dann will gar keiner mehr im Gewässer ...
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat ja einen Heckantrieb, der DAM Turbler hatte nen Frontantrieb.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Weil wir gerade so schön bei klassischen Spinnködern sind. Fischt noch wer, hat noch wer *Flying Condoms*, die ja eigentlich klassische Lachsköder sind? Es soll sie ja noch vereinzelt geben und in Irland soll man sie auch noch bisweilen am Wasser sehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt Ihr eigentlich noch die DAM Turbler Serie ?!
> Kleine und mittlere Kunstköder für Raubfische ..... !
> ...



Hallo,

ja, kenne ich. Habe auch noch so einen oder zwei. War aber nicht der große Bringer, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Kam an Fangerfolge von Mepps oder Veltic nicht annähernd ran - aber was probiert man nicht so alles aus .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Februar 2021)

Hab mein altes Angelmesser wieder gefunden. 
Wollt ich euch mal präsentieren. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (27. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab mein altes Angelmesser wieder gefunden.
> Wollt ich euch mal präsentieren.
> Grüße Michi
> Anhang anzeigen 367507
> Anhang anzeigen 367508


Wurde von Noris/Shakespeare in den 60ern vertrieben. Optimales Spezial Anglermesser, mit Messer, Hakenlöser, Schupper, *Flaschenöffner *und Schere.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wurde von Noris/Shakespeare in den 60ern vertrieben. Optimales Spezial Anglermesser, mit Messer, Hakenlöser, Schupper, *Flaschenöffner *und Schere.



Mehr braucht man ja auch nicht! Ein schönes altes Messer, das ich auch gerne hätte....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade so schön bei klassischen Spinnködern sind. Fischt noch wer, hat noch wer *Flying Condoms*,


Da sagst du etwas. Man könnte sowas ja selber bauen, Anleitung und Bilder spare ich mir hier aber lieber ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wurde von Noris/Shakespeare in den 60ern vertrieben. Optimales Spezial Anglermesser, mit Messer, Hakenlöser, Schupper, *Flaschenöffner *und Schere.



Dazu sieht es auch noch sehr schick aus. 

Ist die Griffbeschalung aus Knochen?
Das wäre ja der Hammer.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Von MaSoCa gibt es ja vergleichbares zum Rapfenfang....








Fliegen beide sehr gut und laufen perfekt.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

...und originale FC's..........






						SPINNER
					

starken Preis - HIER KAUFEN!



					www.angelshop-angelsport.de


----------



## Ruttentretzer (27. Februar 2021)

Bißluchs, das Original. Benutze ich immer noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo ihr Spezialisten,

ist mir gerade mal so aufgefallen, nachdem ich den Veltic (Rublex) oben erwähnt habe. Die gibts ja so gut wie nicht mehr. Nur noch einige Farbmuster meist in Winzgröße 1 .
Das war einer der besten Spinner auf Forellen und Co., habe die leider im Laufe der Zeit aus den Augen verloren, da ich seit Jahrzehnten fast nur noch mit der Fliege auf Forellen losgehe und jetzt festgestellt habe, dass die irgendwie fast vom Markt verschwunden sind. Da muss ich meine kleinen Restbestände sofort im Tresor einbunkern .

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mal vor schon ein paar Jahren, als selbst die Standard-Aglia Mepps so teuer wurden, grob nachgerechnet, was ich da in meiner einen Hauptspinnerbox für die so bunt zusammen gesammelten Spinner bis max. Gr.3 drinnen habe. Bei 100Stück habe ich aufgehört und gerechnet, und nur so gedacht, das ist mein teuerstes Tacklestück überhaupt am Wasser. 
Bin ich jetzt immer sehr vorsichtig mit, nix mehr mit ins Gewässer rein waten und auch dem Boot, bzw. es wird aufgespalten für den Normalbetrieb.


----------



## eiszeit (27. Februar 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367515
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sogar der Bissluchs de Luxe, der wurde von Cormoran angeboten und war nicht billig, 69,00DM
Noch etwas besserer war damals der Rollimat Bißanzeiger auch von Cormoran, er leuchtete nach.


----------



## eiszeit (27. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dazu sieht es auch noch sehr schick aus.
> 
> Ist die Griffbeschalung aus Knochen?
> Das wäre ja der Hammer.


Es steht Perlmutt da.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Februar 2021)

Ich dachte auch Perlmutt. 
Schaut zumindest so aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch Perlmutt.
> Schaut zumindest so aus.



Perlmutt ist auch super.
Hauptsache kein Kunststoff an diesem tollen Messer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2021)

Habe grade auf dem Dachboden etwas gekramt und siehe da, ich habe noch etwas altes, schon verschollen geglaubtes, wiedergefunden! 

Der Schraub-Rutenhalter von DAM und noch einen zum klappen, war der auch von DAM? 
Die habe ich zuletzt als Jugendangler eingesetzt, oh was hängen an denen für Erinnerungen dran...

So, wenn ich dieses Jahr zum 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Vintage-Angeln gehe, nun dann aber komplett vom Rutenhalter bis zum Blei!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2021)

Vintage-Angeln mit grellroten Plastikrohren  scheint mir aber nicht so die wahre Augenweide ...

Ich habe sowas früher mal zu deren aktuellen Kaufzeit sehr schnell grau gemacht.


----------



## Minimax (27. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vintage-Angeln mit grellroten Plastikrohren  scheint mir aber nicht so die wahre Augenweide ...
> 
> Ich habe sowas früher mal zu deren aktuellen Kaufzeit sehr schnell grau gemacht.


In dem Fall macht das grelle Sinn, denn Die Dinger sind prädestiniert um im Dämmerlicht drüber zu stolpern, und vor allem sie zu vergessen.
In vielen tausend Jahren werden die Leute glauben, das das irgendwelche Votivgegenstände für die Flussgötter waren, so viele von den ruhen vergessen in Ufer und Böschungen...


----------



## Skott (27. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Spezialisten,
> 
> ist mir gerade mal so aufgefallen, nachdem ich den Veltic (Rublex) oben erwähnt habe. Die gibts ja so gut wie nicht mehr. Nur noch einige Farbmuster meist in Winzgröße 1 .
> Das war einer der besten Spinner auf Forellen und Co., habe die leider im Laufe der Zeit aus den Augen verloren, da ich seit Jahrzehnten fast nur noch mit der Fliege auf Forellen losgehe und jetzt festgestellt habe, dass die irgendwie fast vom Markt verschwunden sind. Da muss ich meine kleinen Restbestände sofort im Tresor einbunkern .
> ...


Das stimmt, die sind selten geworden und nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Wenn sie mir irgendwo in einem Shop über den Weg laufen, nehme ich immer 3-5 Stck. mit. Heute am liebsten die Größe 2 oder 3 für Forelle, früher habe ich mit der Gr. 5 in grün/gold gute Erfolge auf Hecht verzeichnen können.
Das sind meine Restbestände, z. T. auf Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken umgebastelt, weil das bei uns so Vorschrift ist...:




Den Original-Mepps von AGLIA / France fische ich auf Forelle in Kupfer Gr. 3  oder den Mepps long in silber Gr. 1 oder 2 mittlerweile genauso gerne...


----------



## Skott (27. Februar 2021)

Hier noch ein alter Jensen - Propeller, auf der Rückseite steht die "10"


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Auch so einer, der seit Jahr & Tag nie verändert wurde.... der Abu Droppen.









						Abu Garcia Droppen Spinner | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Abu Garcia Droppen Spinner hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab mein altes Angelmesser wieder gefunden.
> Wollt ich euch mal präsentieren.
> Grüße Michi
> Anhang anzeigen 367507
> Anhang anzeigen 367508


Bei den meisten Messern war es kein echtes Perlmutt. Finde ich auch nicht schade, denn das Imitat war und ist viel haltbarer. So wie hier bei diesem Herrenmesserchen von W. Hamesfahr, Solingen. Einer Firma, von der heute auch kein Stein mehr steht.




(Ständiger Bewohner meiner linken Hosentasche!)


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. Februar 2021)

Hatte mein altes Anglermesser ja bereits eingestellt. Da es aber aufgrund der Diskussion so gut passt, halt nochmals redundant. Meineswissens auch das einzige Messer mit Gaff  : )   !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich mag ich keine Messer mit Hirschhorn-Griffschalen. Aber die sogenannte 'Korsische Blutrache / Vengeance Corse' musste ich damals haben. Im ausgeklappten Zustand ist sie 53cm lang ....

Früher haben wir schon mal mit Freunden argentinisch mit Asadokreutz gegrillt. Große Rinderhälften - da kam dann die Korsische Blutrache zum Einsatz !

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2021)

Gegen Rutenhalterbarrikaden gibt es ein anderes seeeeehr  wichtiges Zubehör, der Klatsch- oder Pfeiffschalter.
Sowas bauen die notorisch vergesslichen an alle ihre ihre zu verbaselnden Gerätchen dran ...
dann Abpfiff vorm Heimmarsch!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die sind selten geworden und nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Wenn sie mir irgendwo in einem Shop über den Weg laufen, nehme ich immer 3-5 Stck. mit. Heute am liebsten die Größe 2 oder 3 für Forelle, früher habe ich mit der Gr. 5 in grün/gold gute Erfolge auf Hecht verzeichnen können.
> Das sind meine Restbestände, z. T. auf Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken umgebastelt, weil das bei uns so Vorschrift ist...:
> Anhang anzeigen 367534
> 
> Den Original-Mepps von AGLIA / France fische ich auf Forelle in Kupfer Gr. 3  oder den Mepps long in silber Gr. 1 oder 2 mittlerweile genauso gerne...


Hallo,

ich hatte bei uns meist die in Größe 3 in silber/schwarz und silber/rot im Einsatz, entsprachen in der Größe etwa einem Mepps 2 .
Und eben diese Veltic und der Mepps waren die von mir früher am meisten benutzten Spinnköder auf Forellen und Aitel/Döbel. Wenn auf die nichts ging, konnte man eigentlich heimgehen. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie so ein Erfolgsspinner quasi am Aussterben ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Messern war es kein echtes Perlmutt. Finde ich auch nicht schade, denn das Imitat war und ist viel haltbarer. So wie hier bei diesem Herrenmesserchen von Otto. Hammesfahr, Solingen. Einer Firma, von der heute auch kein Stein mehr steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Firma heisst *Otto Hammesfahr* .... war wohl zu oft bei der Spedition in Monheim.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. März 2021)

Leider haben sich im Laufe der Jahre doch merklich die Augen verschlechtert. Für die ganzen Wartungsarbeiten an meinen Angelrollen habe ich mir eine stilechte alte Uhrmacherlampe besorgt. Leistet gute Arbeit auch beim Hakenbinden und bei meinen Arbeiten an den Vergasern der alten Ducati Königswellen. Hochwertige Ausführung eines deutschen Herstellers aus dem Optikbereich. Man kan die neuen Leuchtmittel einsetzen, die nur noch Handwarm werden.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (1. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Leider haben sich im Laufe der Jahre doch merklich die Augen verschlechtert. Für die ganzen Wartungsarbeiten an meinen Angelrollen habe ich mir eine stilechte alte Uhrmacherlampe besorgt.


Boah, die ist sowas von cooool.  Als emotional ausgeglichener Mensch, bin ich stark genug, auch mal negative Gefühle wie Neid, Neid, Neid, zuzulassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Das Ding ist ja echt mal ein Hingucker.
Nicht schön aber zweckmäßig puristisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Das Gerät löst aber komische Gedanken aus.
Ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen wie damals(in den dunklen 50ern) darunter der Kopf des Patienten geschnallt wurde und der Arzt wichtig durch die Lupe schaute, während er den Arm mit dem Hammer langsam hob und zum alles entscheidenden Schlag der Meißel-Lobotomie ausholte.........bibberzitterNägelknabber...


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. März 2021)

Danke für das feedback und die Likes.
Der Clou ist natürlich das Kugelgelenk der Lupe ! So kann man in alle Richtungen schwenken. Das Ding hat sich dermaßen bewährt, dass ich mir noch die kleine Ausführung mit Schwanenhals gekauft habe. Eine steht jetzt im Studio / Dachgeschoss und die große Ausführung im Bastelkeller.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

So ein Teil könnte ich mir mittlerweile ans Sternum tackern - für den Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> So ein Teil könnte ich mir mittlerweile ans Sternum tackern - für den Dauerbetrieb.



Hallo Andal,

Es gab doch mal in den 60ziger Jahren so einen amerikanischen Film 'Der Mann mit den Röntgenaugen'. Schoss mir gerade durch den Kopp, als ich Deinen Kommentar laß ..... : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Andal (1. März 2021)

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich alsbald "der Mann mit den erfolgreich operierten Augen" bin!


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. März 2021)

Oh, so schlimm ?!
Dann wünsch ich Dir eine erfolgreiche OP. Ein Bekannter musste auch gelasert werden - vorsichtshalber erst mal ein Auge. Noch während der OP entschied er sich für beide Augen und war vom Resultat begeistert. Also Kopf hoch - Ende-gut-alles gut ! Wenn ich noch mit der Lupe agiere, siehst Du dann die kleine Stipp-Pose bald auf 500m !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Leider haben sich im Laufe der Jahre doch merklich die Augen verschlechtert. Für die ganzen Wartungsarbeiten an meinen Angelrollen habe ich mir eine stilechte alte Uhrmacherlampe besorgt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367779
> Anhang anzeigen 367780
> ...


Hallo,

schon mal auf Grauen Star untersuchen lassen. Da habe ich mich vor über 11 Jahren beidseitig operieren lassen. Seitdem 100 Prozent Sehkraft auf beiden Augen. Nur einen neuen Führerschein brauchte ich, da im alten eben eine Sehhilfe vermerkt war, welche ich dann eben nicht mehr brauchte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. März 2021)

Ich habe hier noch einen alten Feder-Jig.
7 g schwer, ich glaube,der war mal von DAM.
Vor etlichen Jahren brachte er mir, an einem Baggersee 7 Barsche,die alle an
der 40 er Marke kratzten. Komischerweise ging mein Kumpel,
der direkt neben mir stand,mit seinem gelben Twister völlig leer aus.


----------



## Dübel (3. März 2021)

Schaut mal, was mir heute zugelaufen ist. 
Kann jemand von euch sagen, wann diese hübsche kleine Schere auf dem Markt war?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (3. März 2021)

Oh .... die habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen ?! Hast Du schon einmal danach gegoogled ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Michael.S (3. März 2021)

Die gibt es in jedem Growshop , die schneiden aber was anderes damit


----------



## Dübel (3. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Oh .... die habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen ?! Hast Du schon einmal danach gegoogled ?!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Ja klar! Da kommt aber nix!


Michael.S schrieb:


> Die gibt es in jedem Growshop , die schneiden aber was anderes damit


Dann müsste aber wohl Hanfgärtnerschere statt Anglerschere draufstehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. März 2021)

In Textilverarbeitenden Betrieben fällt sie unter Fadenschere, manchmal auch Ringschere genannt, dann ist aber noch ein Ring für einen Finger an einer Seite dran. Wie alt, einfach mal bei Herbertz anrufen.


----------



## Dübel (3. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In Textilverarbeitenden Betrieben fällt sie unter Fadenschere, manchmal auch Ringschere genannt, dann ist aber noch ein Ring für einen Finger an einer Seite dran. Wie alt, einfach mal bei Herbertz anrufen.


Ich hab Herbertz schon angeschrieben. Die sollten ja wissen, wann sie die Anglerschere verkauft haben.
Ich benutze solche Fadenscheren gerne für alle möglichen Bastelarbeiten. Rutenrestauration, Schwimmerbau, Fliegenbinden, ...


----------



## Forelle74 (4. März 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ich hab Herbertz schon angeschrieben. Die sollten ja wissen, wann sie die Anglerschere verkauft haben.
> Ich benutze solche Fadenscheren gerne für alle möglichen Bastelarbeiten. Rutenrestauration, Schwimmerbau, Fliegenbinden, ...


Diese Scherenart ist bei mir auch an der Fliegen Weste.
Kann man gut sehr dünne Schnüre abknipsen.
Auch geflochtene.


----------



## Purist (5. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Der Schraub-Rutenhalter von DAM und noch einen zum klappen, war der auch von DAM?



Die beiden habe ich auch noch, der Rechte ist allerdings schon abgebrochen, während der Linke noch heute gute Dienste leistet. Ob der Linke von DAM war kann ich dir auch nicht sicher sagen, die vertickten nur selten Ware ohne Markenlogo. Das Schraubteil war damals die Luxusausführung. Ich kann mich aber noch gut daran erinnern, dass früher (80er/frühe 90er Jahre) massenhaft Angler Rutenhalter aus Stahlteilen selber zusammengeschweißt und auch gerne am Wasser vergessen haben. Von denen habe ich auch noch ein paar wirklich unverwüstliche Modelle...



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ist mir gerade mal so aufgefallen, nachdem ich den Veltic (Rublex) oben erwähnt habe. Die gibts ja so gut wie nicht mehr. Nur noch einige Farbmuster meist in Winzgröße 1 .


Schau einmal bei Ebay, dort gibt's inzwischen wieder Anbieter. Rublex wurde in den 90er Jahren von einem spanischen Spinnerhersteller aufgekauft, den letzten deutsche Vertrieb gab es über WFT vor wenigen Jahren. Dank Internet kann man die aber heute auch direkt in Spanien ordern, was mit Porto (Freigrenze liegt bei 120€) nicht ganz billig ist, wobei die einmal im Jahr vor Weihnachten Rabattaktionen (-25%) machen.  
Die Webseite mit Link zu deren Shop findest du hier: http://www.rublex.es/en/homepage/


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Hier noch etwas älteres Fliegen Fischer Zubehör von D.A.M. :




Ein Fliegen Schnur Reiniger und das passende Durchzieh Mäppchen zum Schnur reinigen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Durchzieh Mäppchen...



Klingt wie das Hosentaschenutensil von Christoph Daum.


----------



## Breamhunter (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> und das passende Durchzieh Mäppchen zum Schnur reinigen.


Sowas ähnliches hatte ich damals auch. Allerdings war das zum Schnur einfetten gedacht.


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hatte ich damals auch. Allerdings war das zum Schnur einfetten gedacht.


Stimmt schon, das rote Mäppchen ist ein Schnurfetter.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

Große Zange zum Entfernen der Kunstköder aus dem Hechtgebiß ! 
Müsste aus den 80ziger Jahren sein.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

ABU Magnette .... noch aus DM-Zeiten !


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, das rote Mäppchen ist ein Schnurfetter.


Danke für die Info  .
Hab mich oben verschrieben.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> ABU Magnette .... noch aus DM-Zeiten !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368252


Nice.
Hab die in ner blauen Verpackung.


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Nice.
> Hab die in ner blauen Verpackung.
> Anhang anzeigen 368254


noch nie gesehen ????


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> noch nie gesehen ????


Die Magnette,?
Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Magnette,?
> Oder meinst du was anderes?


Ja, was ist das fürn Ding und mit Magnet? Wo wird das eingesetzt.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, was ist das fürn Ding und mit Magnet? Wo wird das eingesetzt.


Hab das erst auch nicht gekannt  .





						Billigteil, geniale Erfindung?,Krusch? Eintagsfliege? Oder gar eine Rarität?
					

Hallo Einige haben doch sicher ein altes Trum rumliegen wo man nicht weiß wozu es dient oder wo es herkommt. Ich meine jetzt kleinteile Wobbler ,Zubehör oder ähnliches. Oder geniale Erfindungen dies mal gab, aber den Durchbruch wohl doch nicht geschafft haben. Damit man nicht wegen jedem...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Hier wurde es mir von paar Boardis erklärt.


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab das erst auch nicht gekannt  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, hatte es damals auch gelesen  .......und dann wieder vergessen


----------



## Peter117 (7. März 2021)

Ich hab' auch noch ne Kleinigkeit bei mir rumliegen...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (8. März 2021)

Besitze seit vielen Jahren diese Maus. Sie besteht aus Gummi und ist mit einem (Kunst)fell überzogen. Leider kann ich nirgends einen Hinweis auf einen bestimmten Hersteller entdecken. 

Der Köder ist ein Erbstück von meinem Opa. Daher traue ich mich nie, damit wirklich zu fischen. Ich finde es aber interessant, wie detailliert diese Maus gefertigt ist. Die modernen Mäuse sind meistens sehr grob geschnittene Plastikbomber.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

DAM hatte früher einen Mauskunstköder im Angebot ...

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2021)

Die D.A.M Maus schaut anders aus.
Hier irgendwo wurden mal Mausköder von anderen Herstellern gezeigt.
Die gabs nicht nur von D.A.M


----------



## eiszeit (8. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Besitze seit vielen Jahren diese Maus. Sie besteht aus Gummi und ist mit einem (Kunst)fell überzogen. Leider kann ich nirgends einen Hinweis auf einen bestimmten Hersteller entdecken.
> 
> Der Köder ist ein Erbstück von meinem Opa. Daher traue ich mich nie, damit wirklich zu fischen. Ich finde es aber interessant, wie detailliert diese Maus gefertigt ist. Die modernen Mäuse sind meistens sehr grob geschnittene Plastikbomber.


Ist ne Noris/Shakespeare Maus


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch noch ne Kleinigkeit bei mir rumliegen...
> Anhang anzeigen 368316



Von wann ungefähr ist denn die Seidenschnur? Sie mußte nach jedem Einsatz getrocknet werden, das habe ich Irgendwo mal gelesen. 

Hat man für diese Schnur Vorfächer genutzt oder wurde der Haken direkt angebunden?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

Hab gedacht, ich bin en alter Sack - .... aber die Zeiten, als Seidenschnüre eingesetzt wurden, habe ich nicht mitbekommen (.... Gnade der späten Geburt !)

Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

Die Vorfach-Schnur unseres Vertrauens .... in den 70ziger Jahren !


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

So kamen die Löcher in den Schweizer Käse .... lasst Euch nix anderes verzellen !


----------



## Peter117 (8. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Von wann ungefähr ist denn die Seidenschnur? Sie mußte nach jedem Einsatz getrocknet werden, das habe ich Irgendwo mal gelesen.
> 
> Hat man für diese Schnur Vorfächer genutzt oder wurde der Haken direkt angebunden?


Chief Brolly: Das sind Springer Schnüre. Hier eine Werbung von 1941.
Die könnten also von kurz vor dem Krieg oder kurz nach dem Krieg sein.





In der Aprilausgabe 1949 der Fishwaid wurden noch Damyl Seidenschnüre, aber auch schon die Perlon Schnüre beworben, kurz darauf kam noch das Dralon dazu.  









Komischerweise finde ich kein "Weltneuheit" o.ä. - allerdings fehlen mir auch die Jahre 1942 bis 1948.
Die Seidenschnüre waren dann ziemlich bald nicht mehr verkäuflich, da sie gegen die Kunstschnur nicht mehr mithalten konnten (wegen des von Dir schon erwähnten Trocknungsaufwands).
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Schnüre waren für die Rollen bestimmt, als Vorfach nahm man Seidenwurmdarm oder Gimp (Draht für Hecht).
Sie lagerten dann viele Jahre bei Herrn Springer (Nachfahre) im Keller bis mein Freund sie gefunden hat. 
Sie sind wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zum Fischen geeignet; allerdings hat er auch noch Fliegenschnur aus Seide und da gibt es wohl noch Sportfreunde, die die gerne Fischen...
Bei Interesse - er bietet die für kleines Geld bei Ebay an.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Die Vorfach-Schnur unseres Vertrauens .... in den 70ziger Jahren !
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368427


Davon habe ich gestern gerade aus einem geschenkten Konvolut welche weggeschmissen  

Da waren dann auch noch die dabei, wie alt die wohl sein mögen?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gestern gerade aus einem geschenkten Konvolut welche weggeschmissen
> 
> Da waren dann auch noch die dabei, wie alt die wohl sein mögen?



Finden wir es doch mit Hilfe der Radiokarbonmethode heraus.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. März 2021)

Was da "natürlich konserviert" heißt möchte ich wohl wissen, oder doch nicht?!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. März 2021)

Die Einlege-Flüssigkeit scheint irgendwie verdunstet zu sei, vom Alter des Produkts und der Verpackung könnten es die frühen 80er Jahre gewesen sein... 

Hast du schon den Deckel abgemacht und deinen Rüssel ins Glas gehalten? Nach was riechen die Lauben?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gestern gerade aus einem geschenkten Konvolut welche weggeschmissen
> 
> Da waren dann auch noch die dabei, wie alt die wohl sein mögen?
> Anhang anzeigen 368451



Die Vorfachschnüre kannst Du doch nicht einfach wegschmeißen ... das ist doch wertvolles Kulturgut  .....    : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Einlege-Flüssigkeit scheint irgendwie verdunstet zu sei, vom Alter des Produkts und der Verpackung könnten es die frühen 80er Jahre gewesen sein...
> 
> Hast du schon den Deckel abgemacht und deinen Rüssel ins Glas gehalten? Nach was riechen die Lauben?


Ich erinnere mal an die grundlegende Vorsichtsmaßnahme aus der Chemie, nur vorsichtig ein ganz wenig der Nase zuzufächeln.
Auch ein Abzug, also draußen und strenger abseitiger Wind, ist sehr nützlich.
Also sehr sehr vorsichtig, das könnte ein Bio-Waffe geworden sein oder schlimmeres, 
mindestens ist sehr unangenehmes möglich so im Halbtrockenluftzustand.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gestern gerade aus einem geschenkten Konvolut welche weggeschmissen
> 
> Da waren dann auch noch die dabei, wie alt die wohl sein mögen?
> Anhang anzeigen 368451


Hallo
An die kann ich mich sogar noch erinnern.
Mein Dad hatte so ein Glas in der Angelkiste.
Oder es ist noch drin glaub ich  .
Der hat Jahrelang damit geangelt.
Egal wann das geöffnet wurde.
Im 82 Katalog sah die Verpackung etwas anders aus.
Da war es Glas.
Drum tipp ich etwas später.
Aber weit kanns nicht weg sein von der Zeit.
Zumal ich da ungefähr 6 war .
Die ham Anfangs schon ekelhaft gerochen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Davon habe ich gestern gerade aus einem geschenkten Konvolut welche weggeschmissen
> 
> Da waren dann auch noch die dabei, wie alt die wohl sein mögen?
> Anhang anzeigen 368451




Kenne Surstömming nur in der Dose !
Neu für mich, dass es den in Nord-Schweden sehr beliebten Fisch auch im Glas gibt.

P.S.
Wer Surströmming nicht kennt, unbedingt mal googlen !!!
Man muss nicht nach Japan fahren, um exotische Knabbereien auf den Tisch zu bekommen .... : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2021)

Siehste, wußte ich doch noch ein bischen, eines der wichtigen Worte
wie z.B. Samun oder Sarin, also richtig heißt das Surströmming,

noch ein "r" mehr drin. 
Nicht nur Satzzeichen können Leben retten, alles was man keinesfalls auf macht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2021)

*Surströmming aus Wikipedia:*

In Deutschland verspritzte zu Weihnachten 1981 eine Mieterin absichtlich im Treppenhaus Surströmmingbrühe. Ihr Mietvertrag wurde fristlos gekündigt. 

Das Landgericht Köln bestätigte die Kündigung, nachdem in der mündlichen Verhandlung eine Dose Surströmming geöffnet worden war 
(LG Köln v. 12. Januar 1984 – 1 S 171/83, WuM 1984, Seite 55[6]).


Der Transport der Surströmmingdosen ist wegen der Sorge vor Explosionsgefahr auf Flügen von British Airways und Air France ausdrücklich verboten.[7][8]


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. März 2021)

Surströmming ist gefährlicher als Trinitrotoluol (TNT) !
Insider wissen, dass es sich bei dem berühmten schwarz-weiss Film "Lohn der Angst" nicht um einen Nitro-Transport handelte, sondern um einen Surströmming-Transport ....

Im Alien I Film (.... läuft übrigens heute Abend) öffnet ein Mitglied der Crew unvernünftiger Weise eine Dose Surströmming - die ganze Charge tropft auf den Boden und brennt sich durch drei darunter liegende Decks ...

Also Vorsicht, wenn Ihr demnächst ne vermeindliche Büchse Sardellen aufreist .... : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## feko (9. März 2021)

Klasse finde ich ja das surströmming sogar ein verfallsdatum hat.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Surströmming ist gefährlicher als Trinitrotoluol (TNT) !
> Insider wissen, dass es sich b*ei dem berühmten schwarz-weiss Film "Lohn der Angst" nicht um einen Nitro-Transport* handelte, sondern um einen Surströmming-Transport ....


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


>



@ Minimax
... dann wird es Dich vielleicht freue, dass am 15.03. RIFIFFI im Fernsehn läuft !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Transport der Surströmmingdosen ist wegen der Sorge vor Explosionsgefahr auf Flügen von British Airways und Air France ausdrücklich verboten.[7][8]



Das ist bei Schokoküssen (Dickmann's) auch so. Die dürfen auch nicht im Flieger exportiert werden, gänzlich unbekannte Leckerei in Übersee.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Surströmming ist gefährlicher als Trinitrotoluol (TNT) !
> Insider wissen, dass es sich bei dem berühmten schwarz-weiss Film "Lohn der Angst" nicht um einen Nitro-Transport handelte, sondern um einen Surströmming-Transport ....
> 
> Im Alien I Film (.... läuft übrigens heute Abend) öffnet ein Mitglied der Crew unvernünftiger Weise eine Dose Surströmming - die ganze Charge tropft auf den Boden und brennt sich durch drei darunter liegende Decks ...
> ...



Der kann auch gar nicht verdaut werden! Nach oraler Implantation unter Ausschaltung der Kauwerkzeuge und Geschmacksnerven arbeitet sich der Surströmming von selbst aus dem Bauch und terrorisiert dann alle Mitmenschen, und das überlebt fast niemand.... Lieber Spaghetti Nostromo!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Einlege-Flüssigkeit scheint irgendwie verdunstet zu sei, vom Alter des Produkts und der Verpackung könnten es die frühen 80er Jahre gewesen sein...
> 
> Hast du schon den Deckel abgemacht und deinen Rüssel ins Glas gehalten? Nach was riechen die Lauben?



Schwer zu beschreiben, auf jeden Fall nicht so schlimm, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Und ich hatte alle Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen, also Terasse, Dose auf Lee gehalten, und den Riechkolben vorsichtig schnüffelnd langsam immer dichter ran


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> ...und den Riechkolben vorsichtig schnüffelnd langsam immer dichter ran



So wie es einem der alte Chemielehrer damals im Unterricht beigebracht hat. 

_"Vorsichtig mit der Hand zufächeln, das machen nur Amateure." _
Mike K. aus B. am A. (Pattex-Schnüffler und UHU-Addict aller erster Stunde)


----------



## vonda1909 (10. März 2021)

Im Netz ist zur Zeit ein Video da macht ein Vater  mit seinen 2 Söhne den Versuch es zu essen  .Das vor laufender Kamera.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. März 2021)

Sollte 1500Euro im Verkauf bei Bares für Rare kosten


----------



## vonda1909 (10. März 2021)




----------



## feko (10. März 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Schwer zu beschreiben, auf jeden Fall nicht so schlimm, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Und ich hatte alle Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen, also Terasse, Dose auf Lee gehalten, und den Riechkolben vorsichtig schnüffelnd langsam immer dichter ran


----------



## feko (10. März 2021)

Wer traut sich?
Dose ist schon gefährlich ausgebeult...


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368524
> 
> Sollte 1500Euro im Verkauf bei Bares für Rare kosten


Und?  Wurde die Rolle für wieviel € versteigert und an wen?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. März 2021)

Ging bis auf 950 Euro - Anbieter hat sie aber wieder mit nach Hause genommen !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (10. März 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368525


Sind schon seltsam die sog. Experten, die Rolle wurde Ende der 60er Jahre bei uns von der Fa. Balzer angeboten.
Sie ist auch nicht so selten. Der Preis ist viel zu hoch angesetzt.
Ich glaub ich sollte mit der Bretton 805 mal vorstellig werden. Da könnten sie dann raten.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. März 2021)

Hab noch was gefunden!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sind schon seltsam die sog. Experten, die Rolle wurde Ende der 60er Jahre bei uns von der Fa. Balzer angeboten.
> Sie ist auch nicht so selten. Der Preis ist viel zu hoch angesetzt.
> Ich glaub ich sollte mit der Bretton 805 mal vorstellig werden. Da könnten sie dann raten.
> Leg mal ein Bild bei.
> Anhang anzeigen 368532




Problem daran..Bretton kennt hier kaum einer, Mitchell hingegen schon.
Bei der Mitchell 410 DL ist der Jahrgang wohl entscheidend, und wenn diese da oben wirklich von 74-76 ist, dann ist es auch die Serie mit der kleinsten Auflage von unter 500 Stück laut dieser Seite.

Die Nachfrage nach diesen Präsentationsrollen ist halt ungebremst hoch und dementsprechend werden auch solche Preise dafür gezahlt von betugten Sammlern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Soweit ich weiß, sind 2 Händler bei "Bares für Rares" auch Angler, der Waldi aus der Eifel  und der Wolfgang. 
Das sind die einzigsten, die sich halbwegs mit historischem Angelgerät auskennen und sich gegenseitig überbieten! 

Jubiläumsrollen im originales Holzkasten + Papiere dazu sollten auch bekannte Marken sein, dann bekommt man bestimmt mehr als das geschätzte Expertisenmaximum.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. März 2021)

Naja...Angler und Sammler sind aber auch noch 2 paar Schuhe.

Wenn man den beiden wirklich mal ne historische Rolle hinlegen würde (zb Illingworth, ne JE Miller of Leeds oder auch ne Allcock Stanley), glaub ich kaum das die solche Rollen wirklich einordnen können....auf denen beruht aber letztlich die ganze Historie. 
Ein Sammler geht an die Materie halt etwas anders ran wie jemand der damit letztlich nur Geld durch Wiederverkauf verdienen will/muss.


----------



## eiszeit (11. März 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Problem daran..Bretton kennt hier kaum einer, Mitchell hingegen schon.
> Bei der Mitchell 410 DL ist der Jahrgang wohl entscheidend, und wenn diese da oben wirklich von 74-76 ist, dann ist es auch die Serie mit der kleinsten Auflage von unter 500 Stück laut dieser Seite.
> 
> Die Nachfrage nach diesen Präsentationsrollen ist halt ungebremst hoch und dementsprechend werden auch solche Preise dafür gezahlt von betugten Sammlern.


Das stimmt Bretton oder Pezon&Michel sind nicht so bekannt wie Mitchell.

Trotzdem sollte man wissen -auch auf internationalen Seiten-, das die 410 DL von Mitchell ab Ende der 60er in Deutschland angeboten wurde.
Das ist auch das große Problem mit diesen Seiten, da kann jeder schreiben was er will.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. März 2021)

Wer soll es denn sonst schreiben außer denen die daran Interesse haben?

Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Rollenhersteller, der selbst seine ganze Rollenarmada von vorn bis hinten im Web präsent hält.
Das was man über Mitchells in der Regel findet,kommt eben aus jenen Ländern wo vermutlich auch die meisten Sammler jener Rollen ansässig sind, bzw. ein entsprechendes Interesse daran besteht (UK zb).
Das dabei Deutschland nicht "der Nabel der Welt" ist, wird man wohl verschmerzen müssen.
Bei der obigen Mitchell 410 DL stand ja erstmal nix davon auf welchen Markt der Welt sie ursprünglich verkauft wurde., auch da wird es ganz gewiss Unterschiede gegeben haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. März 2021)

Ich habe mir grade die Präsentation dieser Mitchell bei "Rares für Bares" angeschaut. Unter den Händlern war nur 1 Angler (Daniel), der bloß 500 € geboten hat.
Haben die Verkäufer natürlich ausgeschlagen, die Schmerzgrenze lag bei 1000 € minimum. Geschätzt wurde sie ja auf 1400 - 1500 €.
Wenn Waldi und Wolfgang noch dabei gewesen wären, wären die Gebote wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich höher gestiegen!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand von denen die Rolle weiterverkauft hätte, die hätte jemand von den angelnden Händlern bestimmt für sich selbst gekauft.

Dillentantisch auch die Erklärung bei der Expertise: Nur sehr schlechte Erklärung der Funktion der Rücklaufsperre und des Freilaufs, aus der Ersatzspule wurde gleich eine zweite Rolle und die zeitliche Einordnung war von 1974-1976.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. März 2021)

Und wieder ein interessanter Fund, sogar noch mit richtigen Schrauben  
Leider keine Herstellerangabe drauf.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (19. März 2021)

Den kleinen Wobbler hatte ich auch mal - im ersten Moment würde man auf den HiLo von ABU tippen, aber gab es diesen Kunstköder nicht auch von DAM (70ziger Jahre) ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2021)

Ein Hi-Lo dürfte es nicht sein, der hat ne verstellbare Tauchschaufel und die Markung ist ziemlich wasserfest. Ein DAM aus den 70ern dürfte es auch
nicht sein, der hat die Markung an der Tauchschaufel gestanzt oder graviert.
Balzer und Andere hat solch einen Import-Wobbler in den 70ern angeboten. Da war die Markung wie auch bei Shakespeare nur mittels aufgeklebter Etikette.
Die ging ab wenn man damit fischte.

Wie lang ist denn der Wobbler (ohne Tauchschaufel)?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der Wobbler (ohne Tauchschaufel)?


So ca. 8cm


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2021)

Ja den dürfte es der Balzer sein, er wurde 1975 in 80mm angeboten.


----------



## Peter117 (22. März 2021)

In den Tiefen meiner Angelkiste habe ich am WE diese ca. 40 Jahre alten Wobbler wiedergefunden.
Den großen Bananenwobbler Flatfish von FAK/NDM hab' ich, glaube ich, noch nie gefischt - die meisten anderen auch nur ein paar mal.
Dem rot-weißen Shakespeare Popper traute ich nicht wirklich über den Weg, nachdem mein bisher größter Barsch den hinteren Drilling aus einem (ähnlich verarbeiteten) SNAP-Wobbler (so einer wie von Brandungsbrecher - wir hatten ja nix und billich will ich) wie aus Butter gezogen hat.
Der Floppy Wobbler daneben von NDM hätte wahrscheinlich auch keinen Hechtbiss überlebt. Der ist hohl und besteht nur aus einer dünnen Gummihaut.
Der schwarz-grüne HiLo ist nicht so ganz meine Farbe.

Nur den goldenen L&S Mirrolure (NDM) hab' ich früher geliebt und viel gefischt.

Mittlerweile hab' ich auch den 30 Jahre nicht mehr angefasst...
Ebay - ich komme...


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. März 2021)

In den 80ern gab es die Robber-Wobbler von DAM.
Innliegende Reflexfolie in blau oder grün, später auch gelb.
Einen habe ich noch.
Falls jemand noch welche hat, kann er sich gerne per PN melden.


----------



## Jason (29. März 2021)

Ich habe gehört, das die ersten Bleche oder Blinker von DAM mit einem Delphin gestempelt waren. Zudem sollen sie sehr hoch gehandelt werden. Weiß jemand, wie lange der Delphin gestempelt wurde? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (30. März 2021)

Jason ich hab' mal meinen DAM-Spezl gefragt. Er sagt: Von einer Delphin Gemarkung hat er noch nix gehört. 
Es gab' aber ganz früher mal einen Schwan und einen Pinguin.
Das einzige, was vielleicht passen könnte, wäre vor über hundert Jahren der Delphin-Spinner - wie auch immer der aussieht. Ein Bild kriege ich hoffentlich noch.
In meinem 34er Katalog ist der nicht mehr...


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Doch, die ersten waren mit einem Delphin gemarkt. Frag mal Google. Ein DAM Blinker ist für 855 Euro weggegangen. Der hatte auch einen Delphin drauf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Ich denke mal zwischen 1875 und 1880 wurde der Delphin geprägt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (30. März 2021)

Stimmt - ich hab' den Link vom Thomas gefunden...








						Rekordpreise für uralte Ziegenspeck-Kunstköder - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de
				



Hast Du einen Link zu dem 855 € Köder?


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Stimmt - ich hab' den Link vom Thomas gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach ich heute Abend. Bin an der Arbeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Alter Dam Ziegenspeck Köder Mit Delphin Gemarkt • EUR 855,10
					

ALTER DAM ZIEGENSPECK Köder Mit Delphin Gemarkt - EUR 855,10. ZU VERKAUFEN! ZUSTAND IST UNGEFISCHT DIESER SPINNERLÖFFEL IST AUCH 7 CM X 4 CM UND MIT DEM KLEINEN DELPHIN GEMARKT DER AUCH AUF DEM LETZTEN FOTO ZU SEHEN IST LAUT AUSKÜNFTE DIE ICH MIR EINGEHOLT HABE SIND DIESE LÖFFEL SO VON...




					picclick.de


----------



## Peter117 (30. März 2021)

Schade - die Fotos sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar, nur noch der Text.

Vielleicht hat der Hendrik ja etwas darüber in seinem Köder-Buch recherchieren können - kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche an...


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

???


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> ???


War Spam, ist gelöscht


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. März 2021)

Und hier ist das Bild von der alten Ziegenspeckanzeige


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und hier ist das Bild von der alten Ziegenspeckanzeige
> Anhang anzeigen 370000


Sehr schön und Danke. Ja, den Delphin hat es wirklich gegeben. Leider hab ich nicht so einen Blinker. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (30. März 2021)

Man kann nicht alles haben...
Vielen Dank für's zeigen...


----------



## Jason (30. März 2021)

eiszeit du wusstes das bestimmt mit dem Delphin. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (30. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> eiszeit du wusstes das bestimmt mit dem Delphin.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Yep.


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Naja, da kann man in unserem Alter und ohne Brille schon mal einen Schwan erkennen...


----------



## Peter117 (21. April 2021)

Hier hier hab' ich mal ein Bild vom Delphin Spinner mit Delphin Markung für Euch...
eiszeit: jetzt lass mich staunen...


----------



## eiszeit (3. November 2021)

Hab gerade mal bei mir im Anglerzimmer gestöbert, und hab gefunden:

Einen Karton DAM Rutenlack und einen Karton DAM Bindungslack, Ende der 60er Anfang der 70er Jahre. 
Ist schon wundersam nach über 50 Jahren ist der Lack immer noch
flüssig und könnte verwendet werden.
Das Fläschen kostete damals 1,00 DM.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2021)

Qualität Made in Germany


----------



## Mooskugel (3. November 2021)

Die Lagerung in original verschlossenen Glasflaschen und bei wenig Licht hat mit Sicherheit einen sehr großen Anteil daran.


----------



## eiszeit (3. November 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Die Lagerung in original verschlossenen Glasflaschen und bei wenig Licht hat mit Sicherheit einen sehr großen Anteil daran.


Ja, das denke ich auch.


----------



## eiszeit (3. November 2021)

Hier auch nochmal was von DAM.

Ein DAM Celluliod-Flosse (Antikinker). Soll gegen eine Schnurverdrallung beim Kunstköderfischen helfen.
Kostete damals 50 Pfennige.

Weiß da jemand wie man das montiert?, oder hat schon jemand damit gefischt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Ja sicher. Das wird einfach vor den Spinnköder geknotet.
Durch das Plättchen entsteht so eine Antidrallfunktion.
Gab es bei Cormoran auch direkt am Spinner verbaut und funktioniert sehr gut:



			https://www.angelgeräte-fahrenkrog.de/storage/images/image?remote=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.xn--angelgerte-fahrenkrog-d2b.de%2FWebRoot%2FStore31%2FShops%2F87073153%2F5FA8%2F393F%2F5731%2FB31B%2F093A%2F0A0C%2F6D0C%2F0063%2FIMG-5294.jpg&shop=87073153&width=600&height=2560


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2021)

Angelzimmer ausmisten   kontrolliert säubern hat was für sich bei diesem sch.... Wetter, in der Hochseekiste noch das gefunden:

DAM, ich glaube er hieß Wellenpilker, 150 gr., gekauft so Ende der 70er Jahre






Makrelenpaternoster, noch damals von Moritz in Bocholt geholt, so ca. vor 30 oder mehr Jahren.






Gut verpackt damals, auch bei öfterem Norwegenbesuch sehen die Haken nicht rostig aus.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. November 2021)

Ist ja dann wie ein Vorschaltblei ohne "Gewicht"


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ist ja dann wie ein Vorschaltblei ohne "Gewicht"



Jupp.
Wirkt wie ein Excenterblei aber wiegt nix.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2021)

Und hier noch mal Moritz  für Heringe mit Goldhaken, Preis damals 1,95 DM


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Das wird einfach vor den Spinnköder geknotet.
> Durch das Plättchen entsteht so eine Antidrallfunktion.
> Gab es bei Cormoran auch direkt am Spinner verbaut und funktioniert sehr gut:
> 
> ...


Hast du mit dem schon mal was gefangen?
Ich habe den Eindruck, das große Auge verscheucht alle Interessenten.
Im Gegensatz zum Std. Mepps betört der (bei mir) die Fische nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2021)

Ja. Viele Hechte.
Der freche Blick des Auges macht sie vmtl. richtig zornig.
Die laufen bei mir genauso wie Mepps Aglia - wenn ein hungriger Hecht da ist nimmt er den.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. November 2021)

Das ich die noch habe.   
Die Pose war damals,vor 35 Jahren an der Rute ,als ich in Güster im Kiessee,
meinen ersten großen Hecht,auf eine lebende Karausche gefangen habe.1,12 M lang
und 19 Pfund schwer.
Wahnsinn,wie genau man sich an den Tag noch erinnern kann...............


----------



## Forelle74 (6. November 2021)

Hallo
Hab auch noch was ausgegraben:
Zwei ältere D.A.M Kunstköder.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. November 2021)

Etwas aus dem Osten, müste eigentlich aus dem letzten Jahrtausend sein, aber mit der Kennzeichnung Made in Germany nach der Wiedervereinigung. 




Nur von Havelländische Angelgeraetebau habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab auch noch was ausgegraben:
> Zwei ältere D.A.M Kunstköder.
> Anhang anzeigen 389204


Sehr schön und noch in der Originalverpackung.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. November 2021)

Habe auch noch was aus DM-Zeiten.................
Posen von SILSTAR ,DAM,und die gelbe,ist das eigentlich,der Flötenloch-Schwimmer von
CORMORAN ? Ich glaube die hieß,damals so.


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2021)

Aus den 70ern, Ultra Damyl 2000








Die rgbgf./multicolor Mono Schnur


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. November 2021)

Die Regenbogenfarbige Schnur habe ich heute von einer Quick 85 herunter gemacht, für das Alter sieht sie immer noch gut aus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bei der 87 hat sie schon stärker gelitten.


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch was aus DM-Zeiten.................
> Posen von SILSTAR ,DAM,und die gelbe,ist das eigentlich,der Flötenloch-Schwimmer von
> CORMORAN ? Ich glaube die hieß,damals so.


Ne, ich glaub die Pose von Cormoran ist eine spezielle Raubfischpose mit Innenführung fürs Schleppangeln.
Wie Cormoran, hatte auch DAM die Pose Mitter der 95er im Programm.
DAM nannte sie Schiffchenpose.
Leg mal ein Foto bei.




DAM schreibt dazu:
Schlepppose speziell für das Fischen mit Kunstködern, um den Köder beim Schleppen immer auf die gewünschte Höhe zu halten.
Ein kurzes Aufrichten der Rute löst die Arretierung und die Pose gleitet die Schnur hinunter, eine Behinderung beim Einzug
bzw. beim Drill ist nicht gegeben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. November 2021)

Und hier noch das an der Rolle sitzende passende Stahlvorfach, damit würde ich heute von der Länge her 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
nicht mehr losziehen.


----------



## eiszeit (6. November 2021)

Ah, weil wir gerade bei Stahlvorfächern sind.
Aus den 60er von DAM.




links: Nirosta Stahlschnur vom April 1965 (Art. Nr. 2071/12) zum selbermachen von Vorfächern, Tragkraft 12kg
mitte: Wolframseide, geflochten vom Dez. 1965, Umstellung auf die neuen Artikelnummern (Art. Nr. 4918 035), Tragkraft 3,5kg
rechts: Vorfach mit Karabinder und Wirbel vom Juli 1963, (Art. Nr. 2061 - 12), Tragkraft 12kg.


----------



## Jason (6. November 2021)

Ich habe auch noch was gefunden. 




Die sind zwar noch nicht so alt, aber bin stolz darauf sie zu haben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch was gefunden.


Ja, ist klar das die noch unbenutzt an der Pappe sind, denn im gelobten Zwergenland beißen die Hechte ja auch auf Maden!


----------



## Jason (6. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar das die noch unbenutzt an der Pappe sind, denn im gelobten Zwergenland beißen die Hechte ja auch auf Maden!


Du hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Das angeln ist hier so einfach. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. November 2021)

Und weil ich mit Maden Hechte fange, verstauben die auch so langsam.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. November 2021)

Professor Tinca 
Das war ein Choke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## thanatos (12. November 2021)




----------



## thanatos (12. November 2021)

na das mit den Bildern muß ich wohl noch lernen - konnte keinen Text dazu schreiben .
meine kleine Reiseausstattung - ohne Angel täte ich nicht mal die Sahara durchqueren 
das Rütchen habe mal bei eBay ergattert und etwas universeller gestaltet .
der Korkgriff wurde verkürzt und die Schieberinge entfernt ,dafür habe ich meinen guten alten 
Junghans -Schraubrollenhalter montiert das untere Griffstück ist separat so das ich das gute Stück 
auch mal mit´ner Fliegenrolle ausstatten kann . Die einzelnen Teile sind etwa 37 cm lang
zusammen gebaut ist sie 190 cm lang . Die unteren 2Teile sind aus Leichtmetall die anderen aus Glasfaser .Ein Kauf den ich nie bereut habe , hab damit erfolgreich 
gepickert , gesponnen und auch mit der Trockenfliege fische gefangen . Aus Pietätsgründen
hab ich mich für die mini ofmer 150 entschieden - ist robust und die Kurbel ist abklappbar .
Die Berkleymaden für stolze 14,- DM sind auch dabei - mit einer habe ich schon 5 Rotaugen gefangen 
dann war sie hin .


----------



## eiszeit (12. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> na das mit den Bildern muß ich wohl noch lernen - konnte keinen Text dazu schreiben .
> meine kleine Reiseausstattung - ohne Angel täte ich nicht mal die Sahara durchqueren
> das Rütchen habe mal bei eBay ergattert und etwas universeller gestaltet .
> der Korkgriff wurde verkürzt und die Schieberinge entfernt ,dafür habe ich meinen guten alten
> ...


Ah, ne Ofmer mini. Die fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung.
Wurde Anfang der 70er angeboten. Schnurfassung (flache Spule: 100m/0,25mm, tiefe Spule: 100m/0,30mm)
Hauptachse kugelgelagert. Ja, die ist mit ihren Bronze/Stahl Getriebe sehr robust und langlebig.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. November 2021)

Hallo
Hier mal wieder was von mir.
D.A.M Fliegen Schnur. 
Und ein Satz alter Rutenringe.
Leider nicht mehr ganz komplett. 






Und noch ein paar alte Kunstköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2021)

Tolle Sachen.
Benutzt du die Köder noch oder sammelst du die?


----------



## Forelle74 (15. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Sachen.
> Benutzt du die Köder noch oder sammelst du die?


Also die Sammel ich nur.
N Spinner oder Blinker kommt schon mal zum Einsatz 
Aber nicht die ganz " edlen".
Hab ja noch genug andere, da kommt eh nie alles an die Schnur. 
Irgendwie hat man immer die selben Favoriten. 
Auch wenn ich mir immer vornehm mal was ganz anderes zu Fischen.


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier mal wieder was von mir.
> D.A.M Fliegen Schnur.
> Und ein Satz alter Rutenringe.
> ...


Sehr schöne DAM Sachen, ist der oben links bei den Ködern auch von DAM?


----------



## eiszeit (15. November 2021)

Ah, Fliegenschnur.
Hier DAM Fliegen-Schnüre, jüngerm Datums mit dazugehöriger Rolle.




Links, ein schönes Etui mit Reißverschluß, konnt man dann auch als Rollentasche nutzen. 
Rechts was neumodisches, man benötigte dazu 2 St. Batterien AA, aber man hatte für 
die Dämmerung Licht.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne DAM Sachen, ist der oben links bei den Ködern auch von DAM?


Ja,sind nur D.A.M
Wurde noch als D.A.M Spinner verkauft. 
Ich weiß grad nimmer wann der Wechsel war.
Irgendwann waren es dann Spinner und Blinker getrennt .


----------



## eiszeit (16. November 2021)

DAM Multirex-Dacron, ab Anfang der 70er, geflochtene Angelschnur für die Binnen- und Meeresfischerei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> DAM Multirex-Dacron, ab (in der Version) Anfang der 70er, geflochtene Angelschnur für die Binnen- und Meeresfischerei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390012


eiszeit , wurden die Spulen eigentlich auch in größer verkauft oder waren die 100 Meter Spulen zusammenhängend? Auf so einer 80lbs-Multi gehen ja nun mal verdammt viele Meter drauf.


----------



## eiszeit (16. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> eiszeit , wurden die Spulen eigentlich auch in größer verkauft oder waren die 100 Meter Spulen zusammenhängend? Auf so einer 80lbs-Multi gehen ja nun mal verdammt viele Meter drauf.


Also die auf dem Bild, da sind zwei zusammenhängend, also 200m. Es gab sie aber auch in Großspulen a 1200m, damalige Kosten (1979) 219,00 DM


----------



## Luis2811 (21. November 2021)

Habe auch noch was zum Thema Schnur gefunden. Ist auch von DAM ich kann es aber nicht zeitlich einordnen, vielleicht weiß jemand mehr.


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch was zum Thema Schnur gefunden. Ist auch von DAM ich kann es aber nicht zeitlich einordnen, vielleicht weiß jemand mehr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390553


Fünfziger Jahre bis Anfang der 60er Jahre.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. November 2021)

Hallo 
Zum Thema Schnur hab ich auch noch was beizutragen.:

Ein Satz alte Platil













Damyl Vorfächer. 
Ältere mit Ziegenbock und jüngere. 








Kleine Schnurrollen
Platil und Mimicry





Und zuletzt Seidenschnur.






Und noch ein paar alte Hakenlöser.





Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Zum Thema Schnur hab ich auch noch was beizutragen.:
> 
> Ein Satz alte Platil
> ...


Sehr schöne Sachen hast du da.


----------



## eiszeit (22. November 2021)

Hier auch noch was altes. --Seidenwurmdarmvorfach--


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sachen hast du da.


Danke
Deine Sachen sind aber auch Klasse.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2021)

Hallo 
Hab noch was gefunden 














Ein Beiblatt zur Schnur.
Weiß jemand vielleicht wo das drin war?
Oder üblicherweise plaziert war?


----------



## eiszeit (22. November 2021)

Meinen Schnurkarton aus der Zeit finde ich gerade nicht.

Ich denke aber dieses Beiblatt mit der Form waren in den Kartons mit den Schnurspulen
drinnen.
Leg aml ein Bild vom Nachfolger bei.





Was hast du denn für ne Zahlenfolge oben auf dem Beiblatt, ich denk Ende der 50er.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Meinen Schnurkarton aus der Zeit finde ich gerade nicht.
> 
> Ich denke aber dieses Beiblatt mit der Form waren in den Kartons mit den Schnurspulen
> drinnen.
> ...



Danke für das Foto 

Jetzt seh ich mal wie die verpackt waren.
Lose Spulen sieht man ja oft.

Hier ist die Nummer.


----------



## eiszeit (22. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto
> 
> Jetzt seh ich mal wie die verpackt waren.
> Lose Spulen sieht man ja oft.
> ...


Passt genau, 1960.
Ich seh es u. a. an der Quick 280 oder der 290er, die abgebildet sind.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Passt genau, 1960.
> Ich seh es u. a. an der Quick 280 oder der 290er, die abgebildet sind.


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Peter117 (25. November 2021)

Ich hab' jetzt 3 Nächte in einem Angelmuseum verbracht - ich bin völlig übernächtigt...
Aber die Sachen sind so schön, dass ich sie Euch nicht vorenthalten will - natürlich mit Erlaubnis...


----------



## Peter117 (25. November 2021)

Hier hat mein Freund etwas nachgebesserert...
Was komplett originales dürfte wohl kaum mehr zu finden sein...


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2021)

Ein' hab' ich noch...
Preisfrage: Was macht man mit diesem Angelutensil?


----------



## Thomas. (26. November 2021)

eine Köderpresse


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2021)

Jupp.
Brotpresse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2021)

Man kann sie aber auch als Daumenschraube verwenden um gute Spots von anderen Anglern, die man am Wasser trifft, zu erfahren.


----------



## Thomas. (26. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann sie aber auch als Daumenschraube verwenden um gute Spots von anderen Anglern, die man am Wasser trifft, zu erfahren.



geht mit den heutigen bread punch Dingern nicht mehr  jetzt muss man lieb fragen


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2021)

Respekt, Männers - ihr kennt Euch echt aus...


----------



## Thomas. (26. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 391051
> 
> Respekt, Männers - ihr kennt Euch echt aus...


so ein ding muss ich mir auch mal besorgen, die gibt es glaube ich heute noch so zu kaufen


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2021)

Wir haben ja damals dafür noch Daumen und Zeigefinger genommen...
Naja, wir hatten ja auch nix...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2021)

Vlt. war das für hartes oder richtig altes Brot gedacht?
Mangelzeiten (einfache UK Leuts eben), aus einer Zeit ohne Polybeutel und Feucht+Weichmacherchemie.
Daumen u. Finger reicht bei mir eigentlich auch, die sind auch nicht so schwer beim mitnehmen ....

Aber vlt. englischer Schiffszwieback, Knäckebrot, Grabbeigaben von vor hunderten Jahren,
wenn man  sowas verwenden muss, dann macht so eine Bröselpresse wohl wirklich Sinn. (Thomas vor zum testen ...)
Man könnte das auf Boilie, Pellet, Frolic zum Rumteigen pulverisieren gut erweitern.

Daumenschrauben sind natürlich auch interessant, dann braucht man aber 2 davon und 3 Leute zum festhalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann sie aber auch als Daumenschraube verwenden um gute Spots von anderen Anglern, die man am Wasser trifft, zu erfahren.



Auch wenn ich mittlerweile Nichtraucher bin, dafür eignen sich Zigarrenschneider viel besser.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2021)

Hab hier noch was aus dem Amiland.
Ist zwar nicht der ganz alte aber eine neu aufgelegte Sonderedition















Hat vielleicht jemand einem der älteren Versionen den er hier zeigen kann.
Den solls ja schon ab ca. 1914 gegen haben.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab noch ein paar alte D.A.M und ne Noris Rollen.
Wollte auch meine neue Photo Box testen. 















Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2021)

Hier noch ne Daiwa 230 Fliegen Rolle mit Box und Booklet.


----------



## eiszeit (23. Dezember 2021)

Schupp-Fix aus den 60ern, Vertrieb von Noris/Shakespeare


----------



## eiszeit (23. Dezember 2021)

Noris/Shakespeare und Shakespeare Spinner-Sortiment hergestellt in Fernost aus den 60er und 70ern


----------



## Oanga83 (23. Dezember 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Noris/Shakespeare und Shakespeare Spinner-Sortiment hergestellt in Fernost aus den 60er und 70ern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393593


Coole sache,
Einige von denen Fische ich auf Forelle.


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab hier noch was aus dem Amiland.
> Ist zwar nicht der ganz alte aber eine neu aufgelegte Sonderedition
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe zwei alte, sogenannte "Repaints", bei denen fehlen aber aber teilweise Ösen und Haken, sind daher sammeltechnisch nicht viel wert.
Die hab' die 'mal aus Übersee eingetauscht, um die Maße abzunehmen, habe dann eine Handvoll davon auf der Drechselbank in diversen Größen nachgebaut.
Ich habe damit tatsächlich auch einige Hechte fangen können, keine Riesen zwar, aber immerhin.
Es heißt ,das der "Rush Tango Minnow" der erste schwimmende Köder ist , der auf Zug tief abtaucht, eine einfache , aber geniale Konstruktion.
Gruß , diemai


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Noris/Shakespeare und Shakespeare Spinner-Sortiment hergestellt in Fernost aus den 60er und 70ern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393593


Diese rot weiss bzw schwarz weissen Wellblechspinner aus der mittleren Reihe hatte ich auch. Schrecklich schlecht, drehen kaum. Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn ich noch nen 40 Jahre alten in irgendeiner Kiste rumrosten hab. Was nicht gefischt wird bleibt nicht hängen.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Dezember 2021)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Diese rot weiss bzw schwarz weissen Wellblechspinner aus der mittleren Reihe hatte ich auch. Schrecklich schlecht, drehen kaum.


So isses - das waren ganz üble Kopien des Original Reflex von ABU.
Zum Angeln kaum zu gebrauchen.. .


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Wer traut sich?
> Dose ist schon gefährlich ausgebeult...


Soooo schlimm ist das gar nicht. Schmeckt besser als es riecht. Es empfirlt sich jedoch den fisch mit klarem wasser abzuspülen bevor man ihn aufs knäckebrot legt ...


----------



## eiszeit (26. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> So isses - das waren ganz üble Kopien des Original Reflex von ABU.
> Zum Angeln kaum zu gebrauchen.. .


Yep, da kann man nicht viel dagegen sagen.
Die Box ganz oben, sehen vom Blatt so wie die Celta aus.
Die liefen auch nicht wie die Originalen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, da kann man nicht viel dagegen sagen.
> Die Box ganz oben, sehen vom Blatt so wie die Celta aus.
> Die liefen auch nicht wie die Originalen.


Hallo,

aber die Originalen liefen gut .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (1. Januar 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Wir haben ja damals dafür noch Daumen und Zeigefinger genommen...
> Naja, wir hatten ja auch nix...


aber Bärenkräfte


----------



## eiszeit (11. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist es schon über 40 Jahre her seitdem DAM 1980 den *Mister Twister *auf den Markt brachte.
Heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenken dieser Gummifisch mit Jighaken.
Hier ein Foto wie er damals angeboten wurde.





Und billig war er damals nicht, z. B. die untere Packung war bestückt mit vier Twistern und einem Bleikopf (2,5g) und kostete 1982 rd 7,00 DM.
Natürlich gab es auch die dazugehörige "Original Twister Rute" sowohl als Steck- als auch als Teleskopausführung.
Auf dem Bild sieht man zwei Teleskopruten, mit Korkgriff, Schiebrrollenhalter, einer Länge von 2,25, ein W.-G. bis 15g und einer Aktion
von 5.0 bzw. 3,5 je nachdem welche Spitze man nimmt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es schon über 40 Jahre her seitdem DAM 1980 den *Mister Twister *auf den Markt brachte.
> Heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenken dieser Gummifisch mit Jighaken.
> Hier ein Foto wie er damals angeboten wurde.
> Anhang anzeigen 395532
> ...


Auf Barsch nach wie vor, auch heute noch eine Bank.
An einem Vereinssee, geht roter Kopf / gelber Schwanz bei mir am besten...............


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es schon über 40 Jahre her seitdem DAM 1980 den *Mister Twister *auf den Markt brachte.
> Heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenken dieser Gummifisch mit Jighaken.
> Hier ein Foto wie er damals angeboten wurde.
> Anhang anzeigen 395532
> ...


Da werden ja Erinnerungen an mein erstes Angeljahr wach!
Die Firma bzw. Marke Mister Twister gibt es übrigens immer noch.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Januar 2022)

Hab noch was gefunden


----------



## eiszeit (13. Januar 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, schön.
Hier noch ein 5g Twister, Kostenpunkt 2,90 DM.

Und es gab da auch noch einen Spezial-Farbstift In gelb, grün, schwarz und rot. Wenn da mal ein Farbe besonders gut
ging konnte man reagieren.  Setzte man gern beim The Ripper ein.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und es gab da auch noch einen Spezial-Farbstift In gelb, grün, schwarz und rot


Du besitzt Dinge...... wovon ich noch nichtmal gehört habe...


----------



## eiszeit (16. Januar 2022)

Ein kleines "Helferlein" von DAM aus den 80er Jahren was in jede Hosentasche passt. 
Nehm ich immer noch gern für die Zweitrute in Flußmitte, die erste Rute leg ich meist per
Leuchtschwimmer näher ans Ufer. Kann sowohl an den Rutenhalter als auch an die Rute
montiert werden.
Der elektronische Bissanzeiger von DAM "Mini Sensor".








Zeigt den Biss sowohl optisch als auch akkustisch an. Die Auslösekraft kann fein reguliert werden,
betrieben wird er durch eine Stabbatterie.


----------



## magut (16. Januar 2022)

-- sensationell, dass das Ding immer noch funktioniert. Diese Qualität gibt es leider Heute nicht mehr.
Ich vermisse auch so praktische kleine helferleins wo ich schnell am Wasser ohne riesen Equipment reagieren konnte. 
Hab da noch 2 Posen, die ich ohne die Schnur abzuschneiden einhängen kann und nur mit einem Stopperknoten als Durchlaufpose nehmen kann.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Sach mal eiszeit , wie kann es sein, dass Du altes Angelzeug besitzt wie ein Neufundländer Flöhe?
Du mußt doch seit den 70ern ein Angelgeschäft nach dem anderen aufgekauft haben.
Unglaublich....


----------



## eiszeit (16. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sach mal eiszeit , wie kann es sein, dass Du altes Angelzeug besitzt wie ein Neufundländer Flöhe?
> Du mußt doch seit den 70ern ein Angelgeschäft nach dem anderen aufgekauft haben.
> Unglaublich....


 Das ist ganz einfach, ich angle schon seit 50 Jahren. Das meiste was damals so Neuerungen auf den Markt kam,
hab ich erworben und dann pfleglich behandelt. Da hält so etwas ewig.
Zudem war es auch damals schon so, wenn was neu auf den Markt kam war das "Alte" aus der Mode. Insbesondere
bei Vereinskollegen fiel da immer eine Menge an, das ich natürlich abnahm.
Muss aber auch ein wenig zugeben, mich interessiert auch das alte Angelgerät und nehm halt alles so mit
was ich noch nicht habe.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, ich angle schon seit 50 Jahren.


Ich auch - trotzdem besitze ich kein Angelmuseum...
Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich ja nicht bloß die schiere Masse an Krempel, sonder eben auch die damit einhergehende Fachkenntniss...


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

EDIT


----------



## eiszeit (16. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> -- sensationell, dass das Ding immer noch funktioniert. Diese Qualität gibt es leider Heute nicht mehr.
> Ich vermisse auch so praktische kleine helferleins wo ich schnell am Wasser ohne riesen Equipment reagieren konnte.
> Hab da noch 2 Posen, die ich ohne die Schnur abzuschneiden einhängen kann und nur mit einem Stopperknoten als Durchlaufpose nehmen kann.


Ja, da gab es einige Varianten wie man -ohne die Schnur abschneiden zu müssen- die Pose anbringt. Einmal die zum einhängen, da hab ich gerade keine
da.
Hier mal zwei Varianten von DAM, Celli und Vista als Leuchtposen.




oben und unten die Ringe, dazu konnte man die Cellis noch mithilfe eines Schläuchens mit dem Starlux Knicklicht versehen.




wie oben jedoch mussten zwei Flüssigkeiten gemischt werden um den Leuchteffekt zu haben, "Lux"-System




Oder hier ne Vista mit der drehbaren Scheiben um die Pose an der Schnur anzubringen.
Alle beide Celli und Vista mit Stabbatterie.

usw. usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich auch - trotzdem besitze ich kein Angelmuseum...
> Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich ja nicht bloß die schiere Masse an Krempel, sonder eben auch die damit einhergehende Fachkenntniss...


Es gibt Leute, die sind wie Obelix als kleiner Junge in den Zaubertrank gefallen, oder genauso wirksam in ein Angelgerätezentrum.
Und schon erwachsen übermenschliche Kräfte, was Spaß und Durchblick an dieser spannenden und umfangreichen Sache ergibt.
Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, ich bin u.a. in eine Flugzeugbauer- und Werkzeugmacherausbildung hineingeboren und musste von klein auf immer als Zuschauer herhalten ...

Ich behaupte ganz frech , es gibt wenigstens eine Person auf diesem Planeten, die insgesamt mehr weiß, als dieser Hersteller früher je selber wusste.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2022)

Habe noch eine DAM Big Game rute "NORDSEE" von Anfang der siebziger Jahre in einem guten Zustand.
Falls es einen interessierten Sammler gibt bitte per PN melden.
Abzugeben gegen DHL Versandkosten € 7,49


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2022)

Hier hab ich noch ne Zigarrenkiste voll mit Oppas Posen. Alle selbst geraucht und gefischt.
Plastikposen waren Anfang der 70er der heisse Scheixx. Fortschritt pur!
Daneben noch eine tüte wasserlösliche folie aus den frühen 80ern. Ne handvoll Forelli reingewickelt und am karabiner eingehängt und mit ausgeworfen. Wehe du wurdest am forellenweiher damit erwischt.

Einmal im Jahr macht unser Verein auch ein Forellenangeln.
Dann hol ich opas alte honiggelbe sportex mit der Auerhahnrolle und den von opa zum angelstuhl umgebauten gartenstuhl. Mit angebautem rutenhalter und schirmständer. Die dicke Pose auf 1 meter 20 gestellt und ein dicker wurm am 10er haken.
Und dann trink ich ein Bier auf den alten Mann der mich vor 45 Jahren mit ans Wasser holte und warte bis die Pose mit einem plop verschwindet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

Ein paar schöne Shakespear.e Posen liegen da in deiner Zigarrenkiste verwahrt.
Die Story mit dem Forellenangeln und dem Gedenken an deinen Opa gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2022)

Danke. Wenn ich das nächste Mal das Museum mit ans Wasser nehme mach ich ein Foto.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Habe noch eine DAM Big Game rute "NORDSEE" von Anfang der siebziger Jahre in einem guten Zustand.
> Falls es einen interessierten Sammler gibt bitte per PN melden.
> Abzugeben gegen DHL Versandkosten € 7,49



Die Rute ist vergeben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2022)

gutes Auge Bankside Dreamer  , etliche davon hatte ich auch.

Einsetzen mochte ich die erst richtig, bis ich sie umgearbeitet habe, dann sahen sie ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> gutes Auge Bankside Dreamer  , etliche davon hatte ich auch.
> 
> Einsetzen mochte ich die erst richtig, bis ich sie umgearbeitet habe, dann sahen sie ganz anders aus.



Danke. Bei Posen schaue ich gerne mal genauer hin. 

Mal im Ernst, mir schwebt vor ein paar der alten Posen von Shakespear.e nachzubauen. Also nur optisch versteht sich, aus Balsaholz oder so ähnlich.
Deren Design finde ich nämlich schon klasse, man erkennt sofort dass die Posen von Shakespear.e stammen.

Nachtrag:
Bei  Shakespear.e mit Punkt wird nicht automatisch ein Link erstellt. Wenn ich Werbung mache, dann nur gegen Bares bzw. als Influenza.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2022)

Ich mache es mir einfacher, gerade bei diesen sehr Zylinderförmigen Sticks in diversen Durchmessern, die ich früher viel geangelt habe.
Kunststoffrohre z.B., da gibt es vieles schöne zu finden, aber noch ist nichts fertig geworden und vorzeigbar.
Fast noch spannender ist der Recycling-Posenbau, da kann man die Phantasie ohne jede Grenze frei spielen lassen.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2022)

links: Shakespeare Special Kunststoffpose (6432) und rechts: Hechtpose Kunststoff (6530)


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2022)

Hier ein einige, die gehen schon in die 60er Jahre, z. T. Noris


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2022)

Und, und, und..., sogar Leuchtschwimmer mit Batterie gab es auch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Januar 2022)

Den batterieschwimmer hatte ich auch. War aber auf dauer teuer weil die damaligen kleinen stabbatterien nur ein paar stunden leuchteten. Viel teurer als die kurz darauf aufkommenden knicklichter.


----------



## Mikesch (17. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und, und, und..., sogar Leuchtschwimmer mit Batterie gab es auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 396117


Da hast du aber einige mit einem Einhängewirbel versehen, welcher nicht original ist.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (17. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Und, und, und..., sogar Leuchtschwimmer mit Batterie gab es auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 396117


Von links der 7. und 14. ,ist heute noch mein Lieblingsschwimmer.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Von links der 7. und 14. ,ist heute noch mein Lieblingsschwimmer.


Das ist auch bei mir die Pose, mit der ich insgesamt wohl die meisten Fische gefangen habe.
Da habe ich sogar noch drei oder vier von.. .


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Da hast du aber einige mit einem Einhängewirbel versehen, welcher nicht original ist.


Ja das stimmt, da sind einige Posen dabei die sozusagen modifiziert sind .
Muss mal -wenn ich dazu komme- den Originalzustand prüfen.
Hab sie vorerst nur mal in Kisten zwischengelagert und auch nur die wo die Aufschrift noch lesbar war.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei mir die Pose, mit der ich insgesamt wohl die meisten Fische gefangen habe.
> Da habe ich sogar noch drei oder vier von.. .


Mitte der 70er, und er hieß Shakespeare "CUP".
Hier 4 Stück in den Größen 21cm, 4g. Die Posen mit dem Wirbel sind so Original.
Die Markung ging leider relativ schnell ab.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2022)

Zweifellos einer der schönsten Posen aus den 70ern, die Noris/Shakespeare bzw. die Shakespeare Deluxe Kunststoffpose.
Es gab sie in den Längen 18cm und 21cm in 1g und 24cm in 1 1/2g.
Damit es in der Angelkiste keine Besschädigungen gab wurden die Posen im Kunststoffrohr geliefert.


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Januar 2022)

Auf diesen BigS fing Opa seinen ersten und einzigen Hecht 1 Jahr bevor er starb. Er hielt nix von der hektischen Spinnerei. Siehe Gartenstuhl mit Rutenhalter.
Den DAM Indianer hab ich mit 15 oder so gekauft und nie gefischt. Zu viel Angst den Schatz hängen zu lassen.
Die beiden Turbinen sind aus dem Bestand eines leider auch schon verstorbenen Freundes. Hatte ich gegen 2 Meppse getauscht.
Verrückt an was für Details von vor 35 Jahren man sich erinnert. Frag mich mal was meine Frau mir vor 2 Stunden für nen Auftrag gegeben hat. Das vergess ich schon während sie noch redet ...


----------



## eiszeit (18. Januar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Die beiden Turbinen sind aus dem Bestand eines leider auch schon verstorbenen Freundes. Hatte ich gegen 2 Meppse getauscht.
> Verrückt an was für Details von vor 35 Jahren man sich erinnert. Frag mich mal was meine Frau mir vor 2 Stunden für nen Auftrag gegeben hat. Das vergess ich schon während sie noch redet ...


Das mit der Frau ist bei mir auch so. 
Ich kann mir die Aufträge auch nicht sehr lange merken.

Hat die eine Turbine (nicht der DAM Turbler)  ne Markung?


----------



## kuttenkarl (18. Januar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Frag mich mal was meine Frau mir vor 2 Stunden für nen Auftrag gegeben hat. Das vergess ich schon während sie noch redet ...


Kommentar meiner Frau: das kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Floma (18. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie scheint so Kleinzeugs ja besonders geeignet zu sein, seine Zeit, mit allem was an Menschen, Freundschaften, Stimmungen, etc. dazugehört, zu konservieren. Funktioniert mit Küchenutensilien, Schraubenzieher, Fotoequipment, aber am besten mit Angelzubehör.


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hat die eine Turbine (nicht der DAM Turbler)  ne Markung?



Jetzt hab ich extra für dich meine Corona couch verlassen (deswegen hab ich grad so viel Zeit zum Schreiben) und bin nochmal in den Keller. Viel Patina drauf. Schnell ein bischen rubbbeln. Wofür diese Masken alles gut sind!
Zack, Drilling im Finger. Blutet. Maske drum wickeln. Wofür diese Masken alles gut sind!

Kann nix erkennen. 
Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand jagen warum der Körper zweiteilig ist?
Nur aus produktionstechnischen Gründen?
Beim Fischen dreht sich das wie ein Teil durch die Nut und Feder


----------



## Jason (27. Januar 2022)

Habe alte Angelsachen vor der Tonne retten können und bei durchsehen einige alte Schätzchen entdeckt.





Die legendäre DAM Blinker-Maus. Sehr gut erhalten. Sogar mir Original Schachtel. 










Zwei Noris Shakespeare Spinner, Gr.4. Zustand ebenfalls top. Passt gut in meiner Sammlung. 





Und hier noch ein alter DAM Spinner. Den muss ich ein wenig aufpolieren.

eiszeit 
Kannst du mir das ungefähre Alter der DAM Köder nennen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Januar 2022)

Jason Den Bleikopfspinner gab es schon/noch um 1970, den hab ich mir damals selber geholt.


----------



## Jason (27. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Jason Den Bleikopfspinner gab es schon/noch um 1970, den hab ich mir damals selber geholt.


Oh, dann hat der ja auch schon über 50 Jahre auf den Buckel. Danke Heiner.
Dann war das noch dabei.




Eine schöne kleine Pose. Sie misst 45mm. Von der Verarbeitung ist sie nicht selbst gebaut. Leider kann ich nirgendwo eine Beschriftung finden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Habe alte Angelsachen vor der Tonne retten können und bei durchsehen einige alte Schätzchen entdeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

also der "Maus-Blinker" auf dem ersten Bild, den gabs schon mindestens seit Mitte der 1960er Jahre, den habe ich nämlich auch noch.
Den "Bleikopf" hatte ich auch mal, kann ihn aber zeitlich nicht genau einordnen, da wird Hecht 100 wohl recht haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (27. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Kannst du mir das ungefähre Alter der DAM Köder nennen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Den DAM Mausblinker gab es schon in den 50ern, in der Form und Art wie du ihn hast *ab 1973 bis 1982,*
den DAM Bleikopfspinner gibt es auch schon seit den 50ern, ich denke deiner dürfte auch so aus Mitte der 70er bis in die 80er.


----------



## Jason (27. Januar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Den DAM Mausblinker gab es schon in den 50ern, in der Form und Art wie du ihn hast *ab 1973 bis 1982,*
> den DAM Bleikopfspinner gibt es auch schon seit den 50ern, ich denke deiner dürfte auch so aus Mitte der 70er bis in die 80er.


Danke für die Antwort 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2022)

Die Paternoster finde ich leider in keinem Katalog. Die müssten aber schon alt sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397196
> 
> Die Paternoster finde ich leider in keinem Katalog. Die müssten aber schon alt sein.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Im 1982 Katalog Seite 55 unten rechts Preis 2,10 DM


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im 1982 Katalog Seite 55 unten rechts Preis 2,10 DM


Jepp, und Danke. Ich habe nach der Karte, bzw. nach dem Bild gesucht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ti-it (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin ja fast ausschliesslich auf die Friedlichen unterwegs aber 2,3 mal im Jahre greife ich dann auch mal zur Spinnrute.
Nun habe ich hier mal ein Konvolut älterer Spinner desselben Typs erworben, die ich dabei sehr gerne nutze. 
Hätte schon mal recherchiert, allerdings finde ich nichts über den Hersteller und folgedessen auch kein Baujahr etc. 
Vllt kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen. 
Sie sind gemarkt mit Mire oder Mike Perlox. 


Danke euch! 
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (30. Januar 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin ja fast ausschliesslich auf die Friedlichen unterwegs aber 2,3 mal im Jahre greife ich dann auch mal zur Spinnrute.
> Nun habe ich hier mal ein Konvolut älterer Spinner desselben Typs erworben, die ich dabei sehr gerne nutze.
> Hätte schon mal recherchiert, allerdings finde ich nichts über den Hersteller und folgedessen auch kein Baujahr etc.
> ...



Sorry, hab so alles durchsucht was ich an Literatur habe, nichts gefunden.
Sieht mit den Kugeln ähnlich den Mira Spinnern von Johannson aus, da fand ich aber auch nichts.


----------



## Ti-it (30. Januar 2022)

Danke vielmals für deine Mühen eiszeit 
Dann wird es wohl ein Rätsel bleiben. 

Gruß, 
Ti-it


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Februar 2022)

Hab einen ABU Hi-Lo Jointed 20g S. Der hat noch die runde Kopfform.
Weis jemand das alter?


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. März 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Danke. Wenn ich das nächste Mal das Museum mit ans Wasser nehme mach ich ein Foto.


Ich schulde euch noch was. Heute die frühlingssonne genossen und das Museum mit ans Wasser geholt. Die honiggelbe Sportex und die Balzer. Bis auf die hässliche Plastikkiste, die Schnur  und die Jacke ist hier alles älter als 50 Jahre. Man beachte den Rutenhalter am Stuhl. Mit Leder bezogen. Wie gesagt, Opa war Sattler.


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte auch Mal wieder was zum Rätseln.






Ein Mal einen Original Big S und einen Wobbler auf dem nur "Japan" auf der Rauchschaufel steht. Hat jemand vielleicht noch Infos zu den Ködern?

Gruß Luis


----------



## Skott (30. Juni 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Mal wieder was zum Rätseln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411302
> 
> ...


"Original Big S" habe ich auch noch genau in der Farbe und wurde meines Wissens nach von DAM vertrieben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> "Original Big S" habe ich auch noch genau in der Farbe und wurde meines Wissens nach von DAM vertrieben...


Also der Name "Big S - Midi S - Little S" war auf jeden Fall ganz groß bei Shakespeare in den 1970ern.
D & S ,  DAM und Shakespeare waren da die beiden großen, praktisch niemand kannte Daiwa und ganz sicher kein Shimano.

Die wurden dann aber auch nachgebaut  ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juni 2022)

Wie Nordlichtangler schon schrieb, der Big S ist von Shakespeare vertrieben worden. Und sein Erscheinen müßte Anfang bis Mitte der 70er Jahre sein, im Katalog von 1975 steht er für 4,80 DM in 8 verschiedenen Farben drin. Seine beiden kleineren Brüder MiniS und MidiS kamen etwas später raus. Und meiner Erinnerung nach ist er lange in den Katalogen drin geblieben, war einfach ein fängiges Modell. 1982 kam dann noch der BigS-Vario dazu mit der verstellbaren Tauchschaufel. 
Dein gezeigtes Modell hat die Farbnummer 095.

Bei dem anderen Japan-Wobbler muß ich im Moment leider passen.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> in den 1970ern.
> D & S , DAM und Shakespeare waren da die beiden großen, praktisch niemand kannte Daiwa und ganz sicher kein Shimano.


heute ist das genau andersrum   wobei DAM inzwischen auch wider zumindest Tolle Ruten baut


----------



## Blueser (30. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also der Name "Big S - Midi S - Little S" war auf jeden Fall ganz groß bei Shakespeare in den 1970ern.
> D & S ,  DAM und Shakespeare waren da die beiden großen, praktisch niemand kannte Daiwa und ganz sicher kein Shimano.
> 
> Die wurden dann aber auch nachgebaut  ...


Ja, u.a. von mir in den 80er Jahren. Gab es ja hier in der Zone nicht zu kaufen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> heute ist das genau andersrum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier muss man ein bischen umdenken, die Angelgeräte-Labels selber erst recht.
Praktisch alle großen Vertriebslabels stellen nichts mehr selber her.

Mit der kürzlich vorgenommenen Trennung des Shimano Fishing Tackle von Shimano wurde das deutlich,
die Herstellung dieser letztlich nur noch Low-Cost Angelgeräte hat sich verändert und wurde getrennt, passt nicht mehr zu Fahrrad und auch nicht zu Sport.

Nun gibt es die Vertriebsorgansisationen mit den eingeführten alten Namen, denn die enthalten viele aufgespeicherte Werte für den Vertrieb.
Jede Vertriebsorgansisation ist Herstellungs-seitig allerdings auf Einkauf geschrumpft.
Und dann kommen die Endkundenhändler, wovon viele auch immer erfolgreicher und größer werden.
Damit wächst auch deren Einfluss, auch ggü. den Vertriebsorgansisationen, und diese Endkundenhändler können wir Angelgerätekäufer direkt oder direkter erreichen, und Wünsche bzw. mehr anbringen. Ich bin da seit wenigstes 1995 doch recht vielfältig unterwegs gewesen und Gespreäche vor Ort waren meist lang und intensiv, und ergiebig. 

Die Vertriebsorgansisation als Marke war früher bedeutsam, wird es heute jedoch immer weniger. Genau in der Form, wie sie zum reinen Distributor abrutscht.
Es kommen auch neue auf, wie lange nicht.
Die Markenentwicklung über diese Organsation sehe ich als sinkender Stern.
Heute machen das Influencer, oder eben Foren, Web-Aktive. 

Die Markenwerbung ist inhaltslos geworden, Daten-arm und immer nichtssagender geworden, tw. kennen die das angepriesene Zeugs nichtmal mehr selber ....
Von daher steigen die Chancen auf Weiterentwicklung insgesamt, denn alle können prinzipiell immer besser das gleiche einkaufen, die gewünschte Herstellungsmanufaktur liefert alles, aber zu bestimmten Preisleveln. Die Herstellungsmanufakturen sind breit gestreut inzwischen, die Produktionsmengen sind hoch.

Mal sehen, wer in diesem neuen Verkaufsspiel gewinnt und wer verliert.
Die aktiven Angler dürften fast alle "voll" sein und der Gebrauchtmarkt ist es auch. Kaum jemand muss was neues kaufen, eher nur die Lust auf mal was neues.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ja, u.a. von mir in den 80er Jahren. Gab es ja hier in der Zone nicht zu kaufen ...
> Anhang anzeigen 411305


Sehr schön gemacht! 
Deine silbernen scheinen besser gelungen als die Orginale.


----------



## Mescalero (30. Juni 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Praktisch alle großen Vertriebslabels stellen nichts mehr selber her.
> 
> Mal sehen, wer in diesem neuen Verkaufsspiel gewinnt und wer verliert.
> Die aktiven Angler dürften fast alle "voll" sein und der Gebrauchtmarkt ist es auch. Kaum jemand muss was neues kaufen, eher nur die Lust auf mal was neues.


Das kennt man auch aus anderen Branchen  plötzlich gibt es z.B. Gritzner Nähmaschinen wieder, die Firma ist eigentlich schon seit Jahrzehnten insolvent aber irgendein Investmentkonglomerat hat die Marke gekauft, lässt in Burkina Faso billigste Maschinen zusammenbasteln und verkauft _hochwertige Geräte eines renommierten Herstellers _an die europäische Kundschaft. Bei Fahrrädern ist es ähnlich. 

Den gesättigten Markt, den du beschreibst, gibt es allerdings nicht oder wenn es ihn geben würde, hätte er schon vor Ewigkeiten gesättigt sein müssen. Gekauft wird immer!


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2022)

Hier 2 Bilder vom 77er Katalog. 







Big S fängt immer. Stimmt aber nicht. Auch mit dem habe ich schon geschneidert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (30. Juni 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Big S fängt immer. Stimmt aber nicht. Auch mit dem habe ich schon geschneidert.


Wir haben ja auch nicht mehr 1977...



Luis2811 schrieb:


> zum Rätseln.


Der gelbe Wobbler sieht für mich sehr nach "Snap" aus.
Snap hat in den 70er/80er Jahren alle möglichen damaligen High-End-Köder - z.B. Abu Hi-Lo oder auch Shakespeare - auf billigste Weise nachbauen lassen.
Sahen schick aus, liefen auch so einigermaßen, aber einen größeren Fisch haben sie selten ausgehalten.
Ich hab' mal ca. 1980 meinen größten Barsch ever verkackt, weil dieser mir den Schwanzdrilling einfach - wie aus Butter - aus dem Köder gezogen hat.
Danach hab' ich Snap nie wieder angefasst.
Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, ob die jemals einen Katalog rausgebracht haben...    
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist Snap ziemlich bald in Zebco aufgegangen...
Aber dazu gibt's hier bestimmt noch besseres Schwarmwissen...

VG

Peter


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juni 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, ob die jemals einen Katalog rausgebracht haben...


Händler-Kataloge haben sie auf jeden Fall heraus gebracht. Und du wirst recht haben, sieht wie ein SNAP-Wobbler aus, Vielleicht kann Luis2811  in mal wiegen und messen, ob ca. 16 Gramm schwer und ca. 12 cm lang.


----------



## eiszeit (30. Juni 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Mal wieder was zum Rätseln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411302
> 
> ...


Von der Farbe 083 würde ich fast auf eine Shakespeare tippen. Der Picky dürfte es aber nicht sein, weil Holzwobbler und die Form passt nicht ganz.
Von Snap hätten wir den Essox, der ist aus Plastik, hat die Öse genauso, da find ich aber nicht die Farbe.
Von Balzer wäre da der Luggy, da find ich nicht ob es ihn in der Farbe gegeben hat.
Von Ertl gab es den Sepp, der sieht aber etwas anders aus.
Ich tendiere zum Balzer Wobbler, ist aber nicht gesichert.

Mit den BIG Wobblern hat mir mal jemand erzählt, die holte er sich aus Tschechien. Kann das sein?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juni 2022)

eiszeit Die Lackierung vom Snap-Klari sieht sehr identisch aus, nur die Kopfform passt nicht.


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Händler-Kataloge haben sie auf jeden Fall heraus gebracht. Und du wirst recht haben, sieht wie ein SNAP-Wobbler aus, Vielleicht kann Luis2811  in mal wiegen und messen, ob ca. 16 Gramm schwer und ca. 12 cm lang.



Der Wobbler hat ein Gewicht von 19,5g und ist ca. 10,5 cm lang.


----------



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> eiszeit Die Lackierung vom Snap-Klari sieht sehr identisch aus, nur die Kopfform passt nicht.


Yep.
Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, der Luggy von Balzer hat 10,5cm, es steht aber kein Gewicht da.


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Juli 2022)

Danke an alle für die Infos zu den beiden Wobblern.

eiszeit weiß du ab wann der Wobbler vertrieben wurde und wieviel er damals gekostet hatte?

Gruß Luis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Wir haben ja auch nicht mehr 1977...
> 
> 
> Der gelbe Wobbler sieht für mich sehr nach "Snap" aus.
> ...


1977 waren die Wobbler besonders und erfolgreich, da kannten die Räuber die noch nicht. Da durfte man aber noch lebend Köfi und das war ne andere Hausnummer auf Hecht. Also schwere Konkurrenz für die Big-S Family.

Muss gegen 1995 gewesen sein, plötzlich war Snap weg, wurde etwas später in meinem damaligen wichtigen Angeladen durch die gleichen Produkte mit Zebco ersetzt.
Snap hatte viele tolle Importprodukte eingeführt (Triton Mono Schnur, erstmals richtig gut&günstig Teleruten aus Carbon-Tech Glasfaser) die bis heute bei Zebco weitergelaufen sind. Also die Marke Snap wurde zumindest für DE eingestampft, die Produkte wurden aber in Zebco DE integriert. Leider wurde die Schnur unter gleichem Namen gegen einen schlechteren Kram ausgetauscht, das hat mich damals sehr geärgert, weil ich sehr haltbare Monofilschnur gebraucht habe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein BIG S und 2 Rapalas (die roten) original aus den frühen 80ern. Der helle ist wohl ein Modernerer, den ich mal gefunden habe. 
Die originalen Mini-, Medi- und Big S hatten alle Rasselkugeln eingebaut. 
Die Drillinge waren alle verzinkt, nehme ich mal an... 

Sie kosteten damals so zwischen 3,50 und 7,00 DM.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss gegen 1995 gewesen sein, plötzlich war Snap weg, wurde etwas später in meinem damaligen wichtigen Angeladen durch die gleichen Produkte mit Zebco ersetzt.


Ansonsten, die Geschichte wird auf der Homepage von Zebco gut erläutert.



			Zebco Europe -  Firmengeschichte
		




Und hier noch ein Foto eines Kataloges, da stehen noch beide Namen mit drauf.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sie kosteten damals so zwischen 3,50 und 7,00 DM.


Wenn man einen für 3,50 DM bekommen konnte wäre das ein totales Schnäppchen gewesen. Und die teuersten BIG S Vario lagen damals bei 12,90 DM,  spätere Kataloge können noch einen höheren Preis ergeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn man einen für 3,50 DM bekommen konnte wäre das ein totales Schnäppchen gewesen. Und die teuersten BIG S Vario lagen damals bei 12,90 DM,  spätere Kataloge können noch einen höheren Preis ergeben.


Hallo,

ich habe noch einen original Big S in der Plastikbox. Müsste von Anfang der 1980er Jahre sein, also so rund 40 Jahre alt. Der ist mit 6,90DM ausgezeichnet.
War, meiner Meinung nach, damals der preisgünstigste Markenwobbler. Die Rapalas kosteten da deutlich mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (1. Juli 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Infos zu den beiden Wobblern.
> 
> eiszeit weiß du ab wann der Wobbler vertrieben wurde und wieviel er damals gekostet hatte?
> 
> Gruß Luis


Den bei Balzer gab es ab 1963 und er wurde auch noch 1975 vertrieben, Kosten 1975 3,80DM
Der von Snap kostete 1984, 6,40 DM und 1986, 6,90 DM, da weiß ich nicht ab wann er von Wittmann angeboten wurde.
Aber nochmal, die Bestimmung ist nicht sicher.
Mit der Übernahme von Zebco ging es weg von den billigen Japanwobblern und in Richtung Markenwobbler (z. B. Nils Master).
Da kostete schon mal der 12cm Wobbler um die19,00 DM (1992).


----------



## ragbar (1. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> teuersten BIG S Vario lagen damals bei 12,90 DM,


Mein Einziger,das Problem bei denen war,daß die oft nicht richtig dicht waren, Wasser eintrat und der Köder nicht mehr richtig lief und der Variomechanismus festrostete.
Nach Austrocknung und abdichten hat der hier einige dicke Barsche im Baggersee gebracht.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Mein Einziger,das Problem bei denen war,daß die oft nicht richtig dicht waren, Wasser eintrat und der Köder nicht mehr richtig lief und der Variomechanismus festrostete.
> Nach Austrocknung und abdichten hat der hier einige dicke Barsche im Baggersee gebracht.


Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal mit meinem Dad an nem Stausee Spinnfischen.

Ich hab ihn fast ausgelacht als er mit dem Ding ankam.
War glaub ich der gleiche Big S wie von ragbar .

Nach 3 h hatte er 3 Hechte von ca. 45- 60 und ich hab blöd geschaut.
Mein einziger Fang war ein ca. 15 cm Micro Zander.
Hab mein ganzes Sortiment durchgefischt.
Er hat die ganze Zeit nur mit dem Wobbler rumgedümpelt  .

Grüße Michi


----------



## Jason (25. Juli 2022)

Vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich von einer Bekannten alte Angelsachen, unter anderem diese ungeöffneten Artikel.




Heinrich Gansberg ist mir schon ein Begriff, habe mich aber nie mit dieser Manufaktur beschäftigt. Hakenpäckchen besitze ich auch von dieser Firma, aber Rollen oder Ruten habe ich von Gansberg noch nicht gesehen. Weiß jemand mehr von dieser Firma? Wie alt mögen die 3 Sachen wohl sein?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juli 2022)

Gansberg war ein Importeur, z.b. die DDR-Gemina-Ruten hat er verkauft. Und das Hechtvorfach muß vor 1993 sein, da steht noch die alte Postleitzahl drauf. Außerdem war das noch für den lebenden Köderfisch, Fisch in die Schlaufe  mit den Zwillingshaken, je einer rechts und links und den kleinen Haken oben im Rücken durchgestochen und dann die Schlaufe zuziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juli 2022)

Fachbegriff "Sattelsystem".


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juli 2022)

Der Ertl-Spinner dürfte aus den 70er-Jahren sein.


----------



## Luis2811 (6. August 2022)

Ich hätte da noch mal einen Wobbler von DAM weiß jemand noch etwas dazu (Preis, Baujahr usw.)? Der Wobbler ist ca. 4 cm lang und 2,9 g schwer.


----------



## eiszeit (6. August 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch mal einen Wobbler von DAM weiß jemand noch etwas dazu (Preis, Baujahr usw.)? Der Wobbler ist ca. 4 cm lang und 2,9 g schwer.
> Anhang anzeigen 414494
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414495


DAM Jolly-Wobbler, kam 1976 auf den Markt und lief bis 1984. Einsatzgebiet : Barsch, Döbel und Forelle.Kosten: 3,25DM (1976), 7,50DM (1984).
In der gezeigten Farbgebung wurde der Jolly von 1980-1981 verkauft.


----------



## silverfish (6. August 2022)

*1983 wars,ich hatte grade ausgelernt.
Bekam einen Balzerkatalog in die Hand. Dort wurde der Big S Wobbler beworben. 
Den Ersten hatte ich dann 1987 gefunden. Angespült am Ufer eines Grenzgwässers.
In eben diesem Gewässer fing ich damit auch etliche Hechte.
Das war genau das Modell von dem Foto von oben. Nur rote Drillinge hatte er nicht.*


----------



## ragbar (7. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nur rote Drillinge hatte er nicht.


Die sind auch nicht mehr Original,die waren zuvor in Standartform,brüniert und mir viel zu weich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2022)

Es wäre wirklich mal ein großer Schritt, wenn bei/an Drillingen die Aufbiegestärke angegeben (und gekennzeichnet) wäre ...


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aufbiegestärke angegeben (und gekennzeichnet) wäre ...


Ein standarisiertes Prüfverfahren, so mit Hakenbefestigung,Zugprobe mit nachgemessener Zugstärke in Newton-Pferdefuß: Befestigung und Zugwinkel könnten gleichgehalten werden,aber da ist die Drahtstärke des Hakens,immer unterschiedliche Hebel usw..


----------



## silverfish (16. August 2022)

Heute zwei alte Schätzchen.Der Schwarze ist von Shakespeare(steht drauf) .Der Bunte ein Indianerwobbler von DAM wenn ich mich nicht irre. Jemand Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine 2701 von Shakespeare, an einer Stelle löst sich nun leider der Aufkleber an der Spule etwas. 






Bevor nun die Rolle das Kind in den Brunnen fällt, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich den abgelösten Zippel einfach wieder anklebe. Bevor ich aber nun da herumschmiere, was ist denn gut geeignet für dieses Vorhaben? Einfach 08/15 Sekundenkleber, 5-Minuten-Epoxy oder was hält diesen Silberfolienaufkleber zuverlässig auf der Metallspule?

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich?

Besten Dank & Grüße

Freddy


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. August 2022)

Ganz normales Pattex. Sekundenkleber geht auch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ganz normales Pattex. Sekundenkleber geht auch.


Um Haftungsfragen (haha Haftung   ) auszuschließen, bitte bei Einsatz von Sekundenkleber die Folie nicht mit dem Finger andrücken  Zunge schließt sich von selbst aus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2022)

Vielen Dank euch. Dann werde ich einen feinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf die Stelle geben,
die Folie vorsichtig mit einer Nadel oder einem Zahnstocher andrücken und abwarten bis es hält.


----------



## ragbar (18. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> einem Zahnstocher


Laß mal den Zahnstocher,der kann reißen.Dann pappen Holzrückstände mglw. mit an.
Nadel oder feine Messerspitze.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Laß mal den Zahnstocher,der kann reißen.Dann pappen Holzrückstände mglw. mit an.
> Nadel oder feine Messerspitze.



So wird es gemacht, besten Dank.


----------



## Ti-it (6. November 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

kennt von euch noch jemand diese Leuchtpose? Müssten schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Leider finde ich unter B&S nichts im Netz oder Forum. Auf alle Fälle eine stabile Pose. Wie sie sich im Wasser macht muss ich noch testen.










Danke euch und Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## chum (9. November 2022)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Köder die mir ein Freund Anfang der 90ziger aus der zerfallenden UdSSR mitgebracht hat.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. November 2022)

So einen geriffelten Blinker wie den in der Mitte habe ich früher auch mal gehabt, der war aus Messing oder vermessingt, poliert und von Shakespeare. 
Endete wohl mal irgendwo als abgerissener Hänger...


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> So einen geriffelten Blinker wie den in der Mitte habe ich früher auch mal gehabt, der war aus Messing oder vermessingt, poliert und von Shakespeare.
> Endete wohl mal irgendwo als abgerissener Hänger...


Das waren doch  Kopien von dem Atom ABU Svengsta oder ?
So war damals mein Eindruck.

Mir fiel die Ähnlichkeit besonders bei Effzett  Toby  Koster und  Atom auf.

Dr. Heintz , damit hat man es zu erst gemacht.

Rund um die Erde wurden erfolgreiche , oder viel gekaufte Muster nachgebaut.

Richtig ?


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

Und weil es so schön ist;

Ein Blick in eine meiner "Alten Schachteln" 

Habe ich irgendwann mal mit neuen Ringen, Wirbeln und Haken versehen weil ich das Kupfer Messing  Set so wieder an meinem See fischen wollte.

Es ist nicht dazu gekommen weil ich da angefangen habe zu Jerken.
So liegt das da eben noch im Keller rum.


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Das waren doch  Kopien von dem Atom ABU Svengsta oder ?
> So war damals mein Eindruck.
> 
> Mir fiel die Ähnlichkeit besonders bei Effzett  Toby  Koster und  Atom auf.
> ...


Yep, das war ne Kopie von Abu Atom und ja da wurde weltweit viel nachgebaut. Ob die Nachbauten so gut liefen, weiß nicht.


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist;
> 
> Ein Blick in eine meiner "Alten Schachteln"
> 
> ...


Schöne Teile mit schöner Patina. Da sind auch einige von Abu dabei. Steht was auf dem Köder mit der rosanen  Bebleiung drauf?


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, das war ne Kopie von Abu Atom und ja da wurde weltweit viel nachgebaut. Ob die Nachbauten so gut liefen, weiß nicht.


Ich habe die auch nie ausprobiert .
Die alle waren nicht so schön gemacht , schwerer, gröber  und plumper.
So als hätte der "Fälscher" vom Original nur ein Bild gesehen und nie einen in der Hand gehabt.



eiszeit schrieb:


> Schöne Teile mit schöner Patina. Da sind auch einige von Abu dabei. Steht was auf dem Köder mit der rosanen  Bebleiung drauf?


Auf dem nicht. Das kann auch ein Kopie oder_ noname_ sein.
 Habe aber irgendwo noch mehr davon , muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal durchgucken.
Der ist aus Ex Jugoslawien . Darum vermutlich aus dem Osten oder Südosten.  Ein Pole, Russe ?

Ich fand den schon immer interessant, denn das ist kein Blei in der Mitte sondern Kunststoff.
Probiert habe ich den , kann mich nur nicht erinnern ob ich damit jemals einen Hecht gefangen habe.


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Schöne Teile mit schöner Patina.


Das ist Absicht, künstlich patiniert.
Dünnes Essigwasser und Gülle paar Tage  in der Blechdose und dann in der Sonne trocknen.
 Irgendwo in einem alten Buch hatte ich mal einen Beitrag gelesen : Alte Eisen fangen besser !
Verblinkerte Gewässer und so. Darum habe ich diese Auswahl gefischt.


----------



## chum (10. November 2022)

Solche Blinker mit rotem oder orangenem Plastikteil in der Mitte habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal in Canada zum Lachsangeln gekauft, waren vieleicht von Vibrax.


----------



## bic zip (10. November 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Solche Blinker mit rotem oder orangenem Plastikteil in der Mitte habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal in Canada zum Lachsangeln gekauft, waren vieleicht von Vibrax.



soll bestimmt Rogen imitieren


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Solche Blinker mit rotem oder orangenem Plastikteil in der Mitte habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal in Canada zum Lachsangeln gekauft, waren vieleicht von Vibrax.


Genau. Ich habe auch solch Teil mit rotem Plastik. Den hat der Schneider Hans vom Steelheadfischen in BC mitgebracht.


----------



## zulu (10. November 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Solche Blinker mit rotem oder orangenem Plastikteil in der Mitte habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal in Canada zum Lachsangeln gekauft, waren vieleicht von Vibrax.





bic zip schrieb:


> soll bestimmt Rogen imitieren





silverfish schrieb:


> Genau. Ich habe auch solch Teil mit rotem Plastik. Den hat der Schneider Hans vom Steelheadfischen in BC mitgebracht.



Auf die rechte Spur gebracht , Bravo.

Scheint eine
Blue Fox Pixee Kopie
zu sein. Eine Prägung hat er nicht.

Beschrieben wird der in etwa so:

In Alaska  sind Blue Fox Pixee Löffel die 1. Wahl der Angler. Oft kopiert,  setzen sie den Standard, an dem andere gemessen werden.
Eine gehämmerte Messingoberfläche,  und ein Eiersackeinsatz, der dem Löffel ein natürliches Element hinzufügt, heben  ihn von allen anderen  ab.


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

Ich hab den mit Stinger schon auf Hornhecht eingesetzt.


----------



## chum (11. November 2022)

Ich hab mit dem Teil nie was gefangen, auf Chinook ging Spin N Glow besser und auf Coho die Coho Löffel bzw. die Federjiggs, deshalb hab ich sie irgendwann mal verschenkt oder verkauft


----------



## zulu (11. November 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Spin N Glow


Der ist echt besser , da hab ich auch noch einen in OVP . Muss ich mal rauskramen.

Klingt für mich auch viel besser als " *Eiersackersatz*"


----------



## Ti-it (12. November 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
Hier noch ein paar ältere skandinavische Blinker









Und hier noch ein Nachbau des Professors von Kuusamo. Hier hatte ich mal ein Konvolut aufgekauft. Der Verkäufer meinte, er hätte die aus Schweden. Ich denke, die hat sich jemand selbstgebaut. Allerdings einwandfrei ausgeführt und die Drillinge sind auch nadelscharf.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## zulu (17. November 2022)

Ganz tolle Sachen sind das.
Ich habe keinen einzigen von denen jemals in der Hand gehalten.

Hier aber noch ein richtig altes, niedliches Teil das ich der Schönheit wegen aufgehoben habe.






Der Kopf ist ein gespaltenes Stück Kork, der Körper ein Stück lackiertes Frühplastik
Die Flügel und  Fühler so wie Antennen , sind Feder.
Gebunden mit grobem Zwirn und wie man sehen kann wurde das auch mal gefischt.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. November 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar ältere skandinavische Blinker


Wunderschön....


----------



## eiszeit (17. November 2022)

Zwar kein altes Angelzubehör, trotzdem gehöhren solche Sachen dazu.

Eine kleine Versandtasche gepolstert (oben) mit entsprechender Werbung der Fa. DAM, z. B. für E-Teile zum versenden.
Unten ist ein Tütchen von DAM was man im Geschäft bekam, wenn man kleines Zubehör kaufte.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. November 2022)

Ich habe auch noch etwas gefunden: Eine Köderbox aus den frühen 80er Jahren, (evtl. von DAM?) , auch die Spinner/Wobbler darin. 
Auf einem Mepps Gr. 2 steht sogar noch der Preis drauf : 6 Mark!


----------



## eiszeit (17. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch etwas gefunden: Eine Köderbox aus den frühen 80er Jahren, (evtl. von DAM?)


Yep, ist von DAM. Kamen schon 1978 auf den Markt. Es gab sie in drei Größen.
Das eine Fach mit den Löchern ermöglicht ein abtrocknen des gerade verwendeten Köder.


----------



## zulu (18. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Zwar kein altes Angelzubehör, trotzdem gehöhren solche Sachen dazu.
> 
> Eine kleine Versandtasche gepolstert (oben) mit entsprechender Werbung der Fa. DAM, z. B. für E-Teile zum versenden.
> Unten ist ein Tütchen von DAM was man im Geschäft bekam, wenn man kleines Zubehör kaufte.
> ...


Schön, wer das aufgehoben hat, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich hatte als Junge in meinem Almanach, dem DAM Katalog immer die Fangfotos bewundert.
Da kam mir die Idee, ich hab von meinem kleinen Bruder doch das Foto mit dem Aal , der so groß
aussieht weil mein Bruder so klein ist.
Das schicke ich jetzt mal zum Kuntze nach Berlin und frag da nach ob die meinem Bruder nicht die Freude machen könnten
vielleicht im nächsten Katalog.... hatte er den Aal doch mit meiner grünen Staffelsee und der Quick Finessa besiegt.

Schon nach ein Paar Tagen bekam ich Post aus Berlin.
Kein Brief, nein ein Päckchen mit einem ganz ganz tollen Begleitschreiben, das Bild war angeheftet..

das war etwa so :

Lieber Sportsfreund !
Gratuliere Deinem Bruder zu dem tollen Fang.
Leider ist die Qualität von dem Foto nicht ausreichend um es hier in unserem Jahreskatalog auf zu nehmen.
Tut uns wirklich leid für Deinen Bruder.
Als Anerkennung für den schönen Fang erhaltet Ihr von uns passend zu der Rute Rollenkombination
 2 X 100 Meter Utra Damyl SUPER MIMICRY in der Plastikbox.

Boa war ich stolz. Hab darüber sogar noch einen Aufsatz in der Schule geschrieben und dafür auch noch mal ne gute Note gekriegt.

Die Box habe ich heute noch, da sind irgendwelche Blinker-Spinner drin. Ist natürlich ordentlich verranzt mit der Zeit.

Das Schreiben mit dem Foto ist wohl weg,
leider , das hätte ich gerne noch.

Das war auf jeden Fall ein herzliches Team damals in der Manufaktur Willdenowstraße 16 - 17


----------



## Forelle74 (18. November 2022)

Ich hab auch noch bisl älteres Blech gefunden. 
Die Espos fand ich  Ich so gut.
Hab sie extra etwas aufpoliert. 
Und neue Haken dran.


----------



## eiszeit (18. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch bisl älteres Blech gefunden.
> Die Espos fand ich  Ich so gut.
> Hab sie extra etwas aufpoliert.
> Und neue Haken dran.
> ...


Ist das ein Mozzi, ich glaub der hat normal einen Nadelwirbel dran.


----------



## zulu (18. November 2022)

Zeug habt ihr zu hause liegen ,

imposant


----------



## zulu (18. November 2022)

Wer hat denn noch Tandemspinner im Fundus ?
 Das ist sowas wie ein Fahrrad zu zweit  blos zum Angeln.


----------



## Luis2811 (18. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch Tandemspinner im Fundus ?
> Das ist sowas wie ein Fahrrad zu zweit  blos zum Angeln.



Ich hätte da noch einen


----------



## zulu (18. November 2022)

Ja schick !
Wer is das denn ?
Schieb den doch mal rüber zu den Makros.
Das Schneidbrett ist ein genialer Hintergrund.


----------



## Luis2811 (19. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ja schick !
> Wer is das denn ?
> Schieb den doch mal rüber zu den Makros.
> Das Schneidbrett ist ein genialer Hintergrund.




Es ist ein *Myran Wipp Dubble *in 12 Gramm*, *ist auch heute noch so im Verkauf.
Ich wollte auch eigentlich direkt dazu schreiben ist ,aber irgendwie nicht mit über gekommen.

Das Schneidebrett ist übrigens nur die Tischplatte im Keller


----------



## Forelle74 (19. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist das ein Mozzi, ich glaub der hat normal einen Nadelwirbel dran.


Muss ich mal genauer gucken. 
Hab ihn grad nicht zur Hand. 
Bei Gelegenheit schau ich nach. 

Hab hier noch nen Doppelblinker HB von Balzer. 
Nicht so extrem alt aber irgendwie auch Interessant. 








Und 2 vermutlich Eigenbauten nach Schweizer Vorbild. 




Grüße Michi


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

Noch mal zum Tandemspinner.

Da brauche ich mal etwas Hilfe.

Ich habe den hier rumliegen und wüsste sehr gerne was das für eine Marke ist.












Die Blätter scheinen echt-versilbert zu sein .

Den muss man sehr schnell ziehen damit er überhaupt zu rotieren anfängt und nicht auf den Boden sinkt.

Ich hab den mal zum Rapfen fischen empfohlen bekommen.
Dafür ist er auch gut.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Muss ich mal genauer gucken.
> Hab ihn grad nicht zur Hand.
> Bei Gelegenheit schau ich nach.
> 
> ...


Mit nem Doppelblinker kann ich auch dienen, bitteschön:
Spinnex ist übrigens der Name eines polnischen Familienunternehmens, 1973 gegründet, daß sich auf die Produktion von Spinnködern spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Tandemspinner.
> 
> Da brauche ich mal etwas Hilfe.
> 
> ...


Genau kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. 
Hab aber ein Teil von der gleichen Firma. 







Bis jetzt konnte die keiner bestimmen.
Weiß auch nicht Ansatzweise welcher Hersteller das war.


----------



## zulu (19. November 2022)

Da bin ich aber wirklich überrascht .
So ein schönes Stück aber auch.
Gespannt ob da noch was bei rauskommt.
Sollte mich doch sehr wundern wenn wir das nicht hin bekommen alle miteinander .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Genau kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.
> Hab aber ein Teil von der gleichen Firma.
> Anhang anzeigen 424626
> Anhang anzeigen 424627
> ...


Schätze, das Teil müsste in einem alten Angelbuch zu finden sein! Ich habe gerade in meinem ältesten geschaut, aber da waren nur ein Zeukelfisch, ein Kosak und Behms Kugelspinner abgebildet.
Ich meine, bei diesem Teil handelt es sich um eine "Turbine", kann evtl. auch aus dem Ausland stammen.


----------



## Peter117 (19. November 2022)

Ich hab' heute in meiner alten Weissensee-Kiste auch noch ein paar ältere Köder gefunden...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mozzi - DAM - Lemax - Eigenbau? - und 3 DAM Heinzis.
Die beiden kleineren Heintz-Blinker habe ich vor über 40 Jahren mal gekauft - der große hat wahrscheinlich noch nie Wasser gesehen, ist aber völlig runtergerockt und bestimmt älter. Die Schrift und die Anbringung des Schwanzdrillings sind anders...





Ach so - ein Lippenstift von Cormoran war auch noch dabei...


----------



## Astacus74 (19. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt konnte die keiner bestimmen.
> Weiß auch nicht Ansatzweise welcher Hersteller das war.



Ich wrde auch auf Turbine tippen, ich glaube so einen auch schon mal gesehen zu und der Besitzer meinte die kommen aus Frankreich.
Ich kann aber auch falsch liegen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Peter117 (19. November 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Tandemspinner.
> 
> Da brauche ich mal etwas Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Das könnte die Punze von der italienischen Fa. "Pozzi & Canegrati“ sein - allerdings finde ich die minimal unterschiedlich...








						Kunterbunte „Käferli“ - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## Peter117 (19. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Genau kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.
> Hab aber ein Teil von der gleichen Firma.
> Anhang anzeigen 424626
> Anhang anzeigen 424627
> ...


Das ist ein Nachbau eines Flügelspinners - dieser wurde wohl zuerst zwischen 1895 und 1936 von DAM gebaut (Alte Kunstköder von Hendrik Olliges)
Edit: ich hab noch ein Bild aus dem 1933er DAM Katalog für Euch...


----------



## zulu (20. November 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Das könnte die Punze von der italienischen Fa. "Pozzi & Canegrati“ sein - allerdings finde ich die minimal unterschiedlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank !   

Pozzi & Canegrati   das ist es.

Ging ja schneller als gedacht.

Bezug zur Schweiz hat mein Tandem , ich habe ihn in Konstanz gekauft.

In der hübschen Sammlung von Volker Lorenz erkennt man auch die gleichen Achsgewichte.



Den DAM Flügelspinner hatte ich auch mal.
Habe ich aber wie meinen anderen richtig antiken Kram in der Bucht versteigert.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. November 2022)

Moin, habt ihr noch alte Eisangel-Köder? Es gab da Zocker und Kosacks, also so Mini- Pilken mit freiem oder eingegossenem Drilling. 
Damals, in den frühen 80ern,war das Eisangeln bei uns auf der Wolfsburger Strecke nur auf dem Mittellandkanal erlaubt. 
Als man mal draufkonnte, war das Eis keine ebene Fläche, sondern nur eine wild zerklüftete Eislandschaft! 
Schlecht, sich da hinzusetzen oder ein Loch hineinzubekommen... Daher blieb dieser Zocker von DAM bis heute leider ungefischt.


----------



## eiszeit (20. November 2022)

Mal was für die Salzwasserangler, Makrelen-Haken (unbenutzt) von der Firma DAM, fast 60 Jahre alt.
Die Dinger leuchten noch immer.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

Ist wahrscheinlich Tritium


----------



## eiszeit (20. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich Tritium


Ups, hört sich gefährlich an, Halbwertszeit 12,3 Jahre. Ich denk in den alten Leuchtposen
war auch sowas enthalten. leuchten auf jeden Fall ähnlich.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. November 2022)

Also die brauchte man nicht minutenlang anleuchten, die leuchteten bzw.  (strahlten)  selbstständig? So eine Pose hab ich auch noch, aber nie gefischt..


----------



## eiszeit (20. November 2022)

Einkaufstütchen von der Fa. Balzer, -noch aus München- d. h. aus den 50er Jahren. 1960 zog die Firma nach Lauterbach (Hessen) um.






Ein weitere Hinweis auf die 50er Jahre, die Werbung zum Löffelspinner mit zwei gegenläufigen Löffeln. im Tütchen waren Tonnenwirbel mit 2 Schlaufen
und Sprengringe.


----------



## Luis2811 (20. November 2022)

Wo ich die Spinner grade so sehe, dachte ich mir die liegen doch noch irgendwo. Hier sind die beiden Mitchellspinner von mir der eine ist leider schon etwas abgerockt. Würden wohl irgendwann mal von einem Flohmarkt mitgenommen weil sie interessant aussahen.


----------



## ragbar (21. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich denk in den alten Leuchtposen
> war auch sowas enthalten. leuchten auf jeden Fall ähnlich.


War in den Leuchtzifferblättern alter Uhren auch drin.Leuchtet es,ohne anstrahlen,verdächtig.
Heute wird geworben mit "Nicht radioaktiv".





						Tritium – Die Leuchtmasse in Uhren
					

Ein ausführlicher Bericht über die Leuchtmasse Tritium, welche in hochwertigen Uhren verwendet wurde. Gesundheitsgefährdung und Sammlertipps.




					www.goldgier.de


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wo ich die Spinner grade so sehe, dachte ich mir die liegen doch noch irgendwo. Hier sind die beiden Mitchellspinner von mir der eine ist leider schon etwas abgerockt. Würden wohl irgendwann mal von einem Flohmarkt mitgenommen weil sie interessant aussahen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424777


Evtl. interessanter ist der abgerockte. Wie bei vielen alten Angelgeräten durchlebten diese -im Laufe der Zeit- gewisse Modifikationen, so auch dieser Spinner.
1956/57 wurde der Spinner gold- und silberfarben u. a.  von Firmen wie Balzer oder auch Flechsenberger angeboten. Ab 1963 wurden dann vier weitere Farbgebungen (Forellen-, Hecht-, Goldfisch-, Silberfischdekor) eingeführt. Ab 1968 wurde die Farbgebung nochmal erweitert u. a.  mit dem silber/rot Dekor wie deiner oben.
Die Gewichte lagen bei 3g, 5g, 7g und 9g. Ab 1968 wurde dann ergänzt mit einem 14g Spinner.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. November 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424773
> 
> 
> Ein weitere Hinweis auf die 50er Jahre, die Werbung zum Löffelspinner mit zwei gegenläufigen Löffeln. im Tütchen waren Tonnenwirbel mit 2 Schlaufen
> und Sprengringe.



Wie lange wurden diese Wirbel in dieser Form hergestellt sprich mit dem Spitzen Enden ?
Von denen hab ich welche in einer Box mit älteren Hakenmodellen bekommen.


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2022)

Balzer hat diese bis einschl. 1969 angeboten. Bei anderen Firmen, da müsste man nachsehen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

Ich habe noch einen alten Spinner gefunden, evtl. frühe 80er? mit dem Stempel "Rublex". Den hab ich mit demselben Dekor mal in nem Balzer-Katalog so gesehen, da war er allerdings als "Colonel" bezeichnet. Vorne auf dem Blatt steht noch CELTA und darunter 3 (Größe) drauf.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen alten Spinner gefunden, evtl. frühe 80er? mit dem Stempel "Rublex". Den hab ich mit demselben Dekor mal in nem Balzer-Katalog so gesehen, da war er allerdings als "Colonel" bezeichnet. Vorne auf dem Blatt steht noch CELTA und darunter 3 (Größe) drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,  

klar, die Celta waren gut. Habe da noch immer welche. Von Rublex war auch der unschlagbare Veltic. Bei uns an der Rednitz früher tödlich auf Aitel (Döbel) und auch mal für eine (seltene) Bachforelle. Den 3er Veltic in rot/silber oder der 2er Mepps in silber, wenn man da nicht in 10 Minuten mindestens einen Biss hatte, konnte man heimgehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wo ich die Spinner grade so sehe, dachte ich mir die liegen doch noch irgendwo. Hier sind die beiden Mitchellspinner von mir der eine ist leider schon etwas abgerockt. Würden wohl irgendwann mal von einem Flohmarkt mitgenommen weil sie interessant aussahen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424777


Hallo,

den Mitchell (in silber) hatte ich auch, müssten sogar noch 1/2 da sein. Wurde, glaube ich, auch beworben, dass der gegenläufige kleine LÖffel den Drall verhindern sollte. Muss aber sagen, dass ich da früher fast nie Probleme mit dem Drall hatte. Waren da die Wirbel besser? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen alten Spinner gefunden, evtl. frühe 80er? mit dem Stempel "Rublex". Den hab ich mit demselben Dekor mal in nem Balzer-Katalog so gesehen, da war er allerdings als "Colonel" bezeichnet. Vorne auf dem Blatt steht noch CELTA und darunter 3 (Größe) drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rublex -hier Celta- ist sehr gut und fast nicht mit dem Colonel von Balzer zu vergleichen. Es gab mitte der 80er Jahre mal einen "Print Stripe" von Balzer Colonel, der hatte ähnliche schräge Streifen. U.a. der große Vorteil von dem Celta ist, man konnte den Drilling relativ leicht wechseln. Man braucht nur den Stift ziehen.Der Celta 3 hat ein Gewicht von 5g.


----------



## eiszeit (21. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Mitchell (in silber) hatte ich auch, müssten sogar noch 1/2 da sein. Wurde, glaube ich, auch beworben, dass der gegenläufige kleine LÖffel den Drall verhindern sollte. Muss aber sagen, dass ich da früher fast nie Probleme mit dem Drall hatte. Waren da die Wirbel besser? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...


Genauso ist es, er sollte den Drall verhindern. Ob es so war weiß ich nicht.
Hab diese Wirbel noch nicht ausprobiert, ist halt ein Stück Angelgerät-Geschichte.


----------



## zulu (26. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Moin, habt ihr noch alte Eisangel-Köder? Es gab da Zocker und Kosacks, also so Mini- Pilken mit freiem oder eingegossenem Drilling.
> Damals, in den frühen 80ern,war das Eisangeln bei uns auf der Wolfsburger Strecke nur auf dem Mittellandkanal erlaubt.
> Als man mal draufkonnte, war das Eis keine ebene Fläche, sondern nur eine wild zerklüftete Eislandschaft!
> Schlecht, sich da hinzusetzen oder ein Loch hineinzubekommen... Daher blieb dieser Zocker von DAM bis heute leider ungefischt.
> ...


Ja , Zocken hab ich gemacht.

Vom Steg in Irland und von der Brücke im Schaalsee.

Sehr gut ging das .

Habe aber keinen mehr , weil ich alle hergegeben habe.

Was ich noch habe :

 Noch so ein paar Ur-Mormyschkas von  meinem Vater gefunden unten.

Selber habe ich das nie richtig probiert.




Aber Opa , der.. mit seinen Mistwürmern.

Der hatte schon immer Twister.














Vertikal war das gut.
Alternative oder ?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. November 2022)

Kann man ja auch mit Fischfetzen und kleinen Köfis bestücken... Hat dann ähnlich funktioniert wie beim Dropshotten, bloß mit mehreren Bleiköpfen?


----------



## zulu (27. November 2022)

Ich habs selber nicht gelernt , mir war das zu viel Fummelei als Kind.
War auch nicht in der Lage vernünftig zu knoten.
Das einzige was ich konnte war Schlaufenknoten, Clinch oder Blinkerknoten und einen sicheren Loop so ähnlich wie der Rapalaknoten.
Mit den anderen Geschichten habe ich mich erst viel später nach der Schul- und Lehrzeit beschäftigen können.

Mit den Zockern und den Pilkern  war es kinderleicht was zu fangen.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Ein Exot der mir viele Hechte und einen ordentlichen Wels gebracht hat.
Hat den einer von Euch mal gefischt ?













Anfangs war er sehr geschmeidig, jetzt ist er vollkommen erstarrt.
Nur noch ein Relict aus den 8zigern.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Hatte mehrere davon , gab es auch als Hecht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Dezember 2022)

Ist in denen ein Bleigewicht eingearbeitet, musste eins vorgeschaltet werden oder wie wurden die Teile gefischt?


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Nein, die sind ohne Blei, ganz leicht.
Die habe ich in meinem See am kurzen Stahl mit der Spinnrute direkt vor dem Schilf auf Sicht nur so ein wenig hin und her gewedelt.
So in etwa wie mit der Maus.
Da gab es dann immer wieder brachiale Atacken. 

Auf jeden Fall war das ein Überraschungsköder.
Den kannten die noch nicht.


----------



## ragbar (11. Dezember 2022)

Ja,soll nochmal einer sagen,Swim-und Bigbaits wären Neuzeiterfindung,
ich hab den Goldfisch und den Barsch gehabt,heute noch irgendwo auch ne Elritzen-oder Kleinfischimitation.
So wie das Ding was da auf dem vorletzten Foto zu sehen ist,nur kleiner.
Mir waren die immer zu schade zum fischen,und auch nicht billig.








						Sosy : une création Delalande - COMME UN POISSON DANS L'EAU
					

La Société Delalande pêche spécialisée dans la fabrication de leurres depuis 1979, a réussi le tour de force d'allier la création d'un leurre efficace à la protection de l'environnement. La gamme de leurres " sosy ", propose des imitations de différents...




					montreal-street-angler.over-blog.com


----------



## zulu (11. Dezember 2022)

Die Sosy- Elritze hatte ich auch, die mit dem Spinnerblatt und dem roten Puscheldrilling.
Sehr schön gemachte Köder und wie Du schreibst nicht billig.
Von denen hatte ich 2 größen. Der kleine gleich beim ersten Einsatz vom Hecht zerbissen.
Dann war mir der große auch zu schade zum Fischen.
Den habe ich dann später mal einem Freund zum 40er geschenkt.
Der hat dann damit auch gleich gut gefangen.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Von Sosy gab es einiges an Plastikködern Anfang der 80er.
Den Sosy Aal (Länge 165 mm, Gewicht 20g) gab es z. B. In den Farben grün, rot, blau und er kostete damals 8 DM.
Der Sosy Hecht (Länge 200 mm, Gewicht 30g)
mit Doppelhaken bekam man damals für 11 DM.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Und es gab die sog. Sosy Wobbler (Anfang der 80er) in Gliederbauweise aus Plastik.
Die Sosy Elritze für Forelle und Barsch hatte ein Gewicht von 3,5g bei einer Länge von 45 mm.
Sie hatte einen Doppelhaken un kostete damals 7 DM.
Es gab dann noch die Sosy Rotfeder in zwei Größen (80 mm, 105 mm), die Sosy Makrele, den Sosy Barsch und die Sosy Karausche.


----------



## zulu (11. Dezember 2022)

Dann war es wohl eher die Rotfeder die ich damals hatte und nicht die Elle.
Kommt von der Größe eher hin.
War auch nicht so früh sondern um 2000 rum.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Von Sosy gab es einiges an Plastikködern Anfang der 80er.


In Frankreich, nach meiner Erinnerung, gut 10 Jahre früher.
Diese Köder waren legendär; legendär schlecht die "Wobbler", legendär gut die "Twister".. .


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In Frankreich, nach meiner Erinnerung, gut 10 Jahre früher.
> Diese Köder waren legendär; legendär schlecht die "Wobbler", legendär gut die "Twister".. .


Yep.
Den Sosy-Wobbler in 4g und 10g hab ich als Neuerscheinung bei Flechsenberger 1973 gefunden.


----------



## Waidbruder (11. Dezember 2022)

Habe mal eine Frage an die Retro Experten hier: Warum hatte die DAM damals dieses kleine Geissböckchen als Logo?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage an die Retro Experten hier: Warum hatte die DAM damals dieses kleine Geissböckchen als Logo?


Höchstwahrscheinlich, weil der Gründer der DAM *Ziege*nspeck hieß


----------



## zulu (11. Dezember 2022)

*Das war mein erster , erfolgreicher Spinner.*

Als Kind hat man mir gesagt, das ist das "Fleissige Lies chen.
Den musst Du nur oft genug werfen , dann fängst Du auch was.
Da war was dran an der Geschichte.

Ich habe ihn geliebt, und war oft genug der König.

Von Barsch über Hecht und Zander , alles ging drauf auf das Teil.

Heute habe ich nur noch dieses







*Papierchen*

 im alten Keller gefunden,



*  Erinnerungen werden wach.*


----------



## Mikesch (14. Dezember 2022)

Sosy:




Der Untere ist ein alter Sosy der mir gestern untergekommen ist, bei den Anderen bin ich überfragt.
Ein fetter Sosy-Barsch müsste auch noch irgendwo in den Tiefen meines Angelzimmers schlummern.

DAM-Bleikopf:




Die 2 DAM-Spinner habe ich in meiner Spinnerkiste gefunden.
Die ABU-Mörrum sind für mich aber fängiger.


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> *Das war mein erster , erfolgreicher Spinner.*
> 
> Als Kind hat man mir gesagt, das ist das "Fleissige Lies chen.
> Den musst Du nur oft genug werfen , dann fängst Du auch was.
> ...


Ja damals war es garnicht so unüblich Zander auf Spinner zu fangen.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sosy:
> Anhang anzeigen 426548
> 
> Der Untere ist ein alter Sosy der mir gestern untergekommen ist, bei den Anderen bin ich überfragt.
> Ein fetter Sosy-Barsch müsste auch noch irgendwo in den Tiefen meines Angelzimmers schlummern.


Dürften zwei DAM Wackelschwänze sein, Anfang/Mitte der 80er


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Sind da einzelhaken drin ? Und waren die fest verbaut? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist das ein Mozzi, ich glaub der hat normal einen Nadelwirbel dran.


Hallo 
Ja ist ein Mozzi gr.2.
Da ist ein stinknormaler Mesding Wirbel dran.


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

So einen alten Bleikopfspinner liegt auch in meiner Vitrine in der DAM Abteilung. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der Drilling ist bestimmt noch der Erste. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (14. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Sind da einzelhaken drin ? Und waren die fest verbaut?
> 
> Gruß Max


Doppelhaken, fest verbaut bei den "Wackelschwänzen" und austauschbar beim Sosy.


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sosy:
> Anhang anzeigen 426548
> 
> Der Untere ist ein alter Sosy der mir gestern untergekommen ist, bei den Anderen bin ich überfragt.
> ...


Schau mal an, den einen hab ich auch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das ist also ein Sosy. Was bedeutet Sosy und wie alt ist der ungefähr? Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich den her habe. Der liegt seit Wochen auch der Fensterbank.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mikesch (14. Dezember 2022)

Marke müsste vorne auf der Schaufel stehen.
Im Beitrag 885 ist die Info zu Delalande.


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Dezember 2022)

Hab ich auch noch, aber ich vermute als Nachbau. Halt ich nicht viel von ,zu leicht.


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sosy:
> Anhang anzeigen 426548
> 
> Der Untere ist ein alter Sosy der mir gestern untergekommen ist, bei den Anderen bin ich überfragt.
> ...



Sosy war, meine ich immer deutlich beschriftet ?
SOSY FRANCE

Die Mörrums Spinnaren Svengsta hatte ich damals parallel zum DAM Bleikopf gefischt.
Die laufen sehr schön und so flatterhaft durch das schlanke Blatt.
Ganz gezielt knapp über Grund für Zander und auch welche damit gefangen.
Blöd war nur dass ich sie am Grund verloren habe und sie doch für mich recht teuer waren.

Einer ist mir noch geblieben.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Einer ist mir noch geblieben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426592
> Anhang anzeigen 426591


Das ist ein älteres Exemplar, kein Fernost.


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Das ist ein älteres Exemplar, kein Fernost.


Ja klar, den habe ich ja auch noch aus meiner Jugendzeit.
Glaube 70er Jahre für* DM Echtgeld* gekauft.


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> So einen alten Bleikopfspinner liegt auch in meiner Vitrine in der DAM Abteilung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War ganz gut gemacht, den Haken konnte man ganz einfach wechseln.
Und auch noch so im Laden nach kaufen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Den Bleikopp gab es auch noch verschieden. Einmal vorne der Draht abgebogen ,so wie bei Dir auf dem Bild dann konnte nichts mehr passieren.
Ich hatte aber auch mal einen , da war das gerade und man konnte den Kopf nach vorne schieben und den Spinner tauschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Schau mal an, den einen hab ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass den nicht in der Sonne rumliegen, die schadet dem "Kunststoff" was-auch-immer


----------



## zulu (15. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> War ganz gut gemacht, den Haken konnte man ganz einfach wechseln.
> Und auch noch so im Laden nach kaufen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> Den Bleikopp gab es auch noch verschieden. Einmal vorne der Draht abgebogen ,so wie bei Dir auf dem Bild dann konnte nichts mehr passieren.
> Ich hatte aber auch mal einen , da war das gerade und man konnte den Kopf nach vorne schieben und den Spinner tauschen.


 Entscheident für den Erfolg mit diesen Spinnern war vermutlich dass man nicht unbedingt ein   Stahlvorfach brauchte.
Das war schon so etwas wie eine Spinnstange.
Die Anderen hatten doch deutlich schwereres Gerät , dickere Schnur und langen Stahl.

Bei mir war das eine leichte grüne DAM Spinn- Rute, ne Finessa 220 mit 0.25er Mono drauf . Da laufen diese Teile ganz anders.
Man hat auch immer beim Einholen so ein wenig geruckt , so wie heute beim Jerken.


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Lass den nicht in der Sonne rumliegen, die schadet dem "Kunststoff" was-auch-immer


Bei mit im Angelzimmer kommt keine Sonne rein. Das ist auch gut für die Rollen in den Vitrinen .

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Marke müsste vorne auf der Schaufel stehen.
> Im Beitrag 885 ist die Info zu Delalande.


Bei meinem steht leider nichts auf der Schaufel drauf. Entweder verblasst oder Nachbau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> r kommt keine Sonne rein.


Ri Ra Runkel im Hühnerarsch is dunkel
Kann ja auch nicht helle sein
Scheint ja keine Sonne rein

_Kinderreim aus den 60gern_


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ri Ra Runkel im Hühnerarsch is dunkel
> Kann ja auch nicht helle sein
> Scheint ja keine Sonne rein
> 
> _Kinderreim aus den 60gern_


Zum Glück, wer will das Programm schon sehen.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2022)

Wieso ? Ist doch nicht schlimm wenn das Ei kommt


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2022)

Da habe ich noch einen Wechselbleikopf mit dem ich nie was gefangen habe.
Alle möglichen Spinner drangehängt aber nichts ging.








Der Aglia alleine zum Beispiel war ja TOP 
aber mit dem Gewicht vorne dran,
 nüscht.

Vermutlich zu schwer oder der Abstand zwischen Blei und Spinnerblatt zu kurz.
Den musste man  ganz schnell führen damit das Blatt zu rotieren anfing.

Vielleicht lag es  da dran, einfach zu schnell .

 Kam kein Fisch hinterher.


----------



## eiszeit (16. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch einen Wechselbleikopf mit dem ich nie was gefangen habe.
> Alle möglichen Spinner drangehängt aber nichts ging.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426718
> ...


Kenn ich so mit der Doppelbebleiung nicht. Normal hat der 15g, der Bleikopf passt nicht.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Kenn ich so mit der Doppelbebleiung nicht. Normal hat der 15g, der Bleikopf passt nicht.


So sieht es wohl aus 
Wie geschrieben alle möglichen Großen Spinner ausprobiert.

Welcher hätte denn funktionieren können ?

Oder anders, wofür gab es den denn ?


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch einen Wechselbleikopf mit dem ich nie was gefangen habe.
> Alle möglichen Spinner drangehängt aber nichts ging.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426718
> ...


Mit einem älteren Wechselbleikopf konnte ich am NorthThomson River in British Columbia in einer Bucht mit 2er Mepps oder BlueFox an der Strömungskante gut kämpfende Forellen und Süswasserlachse (Kokanee) überlisten. Ohne diesen Bleikopf fehlten mir mind. 15m Flugweite. Klappte auch am Okanagan Lake in Kanada, wo die Browntrouts und Bulltrouts mit kleinen Spinnern unerreichbar waren...


----------



## zulu (17. Dezember 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Mit einem älteren Wechselbleikopf konnte ich am NorthThomson River in British Columbia in einer Bucht mit 2er Mepps oder BlueFox an die Strömungskante gut kämpfende Forellen überlisten. Ohne diesen Bleikopf fehlten mir 15m Flugweite. Klappte auch am Okanagan Lake in Kanada, wo die Browntrouts und Bulltrouts mit kleinen Spinnern unerreichbar waren...


Bei Strömung im Fluss kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.

Da arbeitet das Blatt so wie beim schnellen einkurbeln.
Ich hatte das Gespann  im See eingesetzt.


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Dezember 2022)

Ick hab da noch zwei Schätzchen der Firma ABU gefunden, die müssten so aus den siebziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts sein.
ABU Snoky.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2022)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen....


----------



## DUSpinner (17. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Bei Strömung im Fluss kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.
> 
> Da arbeitet das Blatt so wie beim schnellen einkurbeln.
> Ich hatte das Gespann  im See eingesetzt.


Ich u.a.  auch im stehenden Okanagan Lake. Die Bulltrouts standen in ca. 3 m Tiefe und ungefähr 25 m vom Ufer entfernt und konnten nur mit 1 oder 2er BlueFox oder Mepps Spinner überlisten werden. Ohne den Wechselbleikopf wäre ich mit der Montage niemals an den Fisch gekommen.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Dezember 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick hab da noch zwei Schätzchen der Firma ABU gefunden, die müssten so aus den siebziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts sein.
> ABU Snoky.





Yep, gab es nur kurz Mitte der 70er Jahre, sollten beim stossweisen Führen ein Klickgeräusch machen.
Obere: Floating (mit Tiefenschaufel) fürs Mittelwasser in K (Kupfer)
Untere: Sinking für tiefes Führen in BGL (Blau/silber)


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, gab es nur kurz Mitte der 70er Jahre, sollten beim stossweisen Führen ein Klickgeräusch machen.


Also ick hab sie mal kurz durchgeschüttelt und sie klappern beide.


----------



## zulu (17. Dezember 2022)

Schön und RAR
Habe die nicht gekauft 
Kein Vertrauen gehabt .
Aber ein Freund  hat mit dem oberen neben mir Schneider sehr gut 
abgesahnt.
Und das an meinem Geburtstag

Frust!


----------



## ragbar (18. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Yep, gab es nur kurz Mitte der 70er Jahre, sollten beim stossweisen Führen ein Klickgeräusch machen.
> Obere: Floating (mit Tiefenschaufel) fürs Mittelwasser in K (Kupfer)
> Untere: Sinking für tiefes Führen in BGL (Blau/silber)


Geht nicht, kann nicht.
Deeprunner und Lipless gibt es erst seit 20XX und von Label XY.
Weißt Du das nicht?
Ironie aus.


----------



## alter Neusser (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch diese beiden der eine DAM ist aus Holz, absolut faengig im flachen oder an der Krautkante auf Barsche.
Der einteilige ABU wenn du auf Hecht auf große Entfernung lässt sich saugut werfen.


----------



## alter Neusser (18. Dezember 2022)

Das ist auch beides Mitte der siebziger und damals wie alles schweineteuer, jedenfalls für mein Taschengeld.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Dezember 2022)

Oh schön, ein ABU Kynoch, wurde u.a. zum Lachsfischen eingesetzt.


----------



## zulu (19. Dezember 2022)

Nun noch was aus dem Keller.
Wo wir schon bei der Bebleiung der Spinner waren.
Exzenter Bleie mit Öse und Einhängewirbel etwa 60 Jahre alt.
Vermutlich Flechsenberger Führt.Das Stück für 60 Fennich


----------



## magut (19. Dezember 2022)

Waren das Vorgänger der Chebu's?


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Waren das Vorgänger der Chebu's?


Na sicher. Wird doch alles bloss wieder hochgeholt.
Damals ist nur nicht so'n Hype veranstaltet worden.


----------



## eiszeit (19. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Nun noch was aus dem Keller.
> Wo wir schon bei der Bebleiung der Spinner waren.
> Exzenter Bleie mit Öse und Einhängewirbel etwa 60 Jahre alt.
> Vermutlich Flechsenberger Führt.Das Stück für 60 Fennich
> ...


Super, wurde in der Form (Nadelwirbel) schon in den 50er Jahren angeboten. Die 5 und 10g gab es schon zu 50 Fennich.




Quelle Flechsberger 50 Jahre

Das "exentrische" gab es auch schon in der 30er Jahren.


----------



## zulu (19. Dezember 2022)

Diese Spiralbleie Nr. 1230 habe ich auch noch.
Wir haben als Kinder Nudelblei dazu gesagt.
Weil man die Sehne darum nudeln musste.


----------



## magut (19. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Na sicher. Wird doch alles bloss wieder hochgeholt.
> Damals ist nur nicht so'n Hype veranstaltet worden.



Stimmt. Da gab es noch kein Internet,  youtube usw. Da gingen wir einfach Fischen weil es schön war  . 
Ich mach das heute auch nicht anders.


----------



## zulu (19. Dezember 2022)

Ja, da war es einfach schön, der Angelladen um die Ecke . Romantik Pur.
Ein großes Schaufenster, eine Türklingel , dann kam der Krämer aus dem Hinterzimmer.
 Drinnen dann total geheimnisvoll. Schüchtern gefragt was das denn ist und was das kostet.

Heute: Amazon Mega Geil Rolle 500€ Rute 400 Action Fotos whatslos wer hat den Größten 
puh ganz schön stressig geworden dieses doch recht seltsame Hobby


----------



## Minimax2 (19. Dezember 2022)

hallo,

ich find ja die Einhänger extrem praktisch...


----------



## eiszeit (19. Dezember 2022)

Noch ein Spinnblei exzentrisch in 7g, dazu alte DAM Anstecker "springende Forelle"





hier das Blei nochmal im Makro





wurde u. a. von Stork vertrieben


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe auch eine "springende Forelle" die ein bissl Ähnlichkeit mit deinen von DAM hat....


----------



## eiszeit (21. Dezember 2022)

Auch ein schöner kleiner Kunstköder von DAM aus den alten Zeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Einige alte Köder...


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Alte ABU...


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung warum ich davon soviele habe..


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2022)

Alte Toby..


----------



## carphunter 47 (21. Dezember 2022)

Auch Mal ein paar Bilder ein alter Heintz Blinker und einige Wobbler aus meinem Seniors Angelkoffer  .


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auch ein schöner kleiner Kunstköder von DAM aus den alten Zeiten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427123


Hallo,

habe ich auch noch welche. Meine sind von Anfang der 1960er Jahre. Interessant ist auch noch die Bezeichnung "Spinner", welche ich auch noch auf so 2/3 alten Effzetts habe.  


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum ich davon soviele habe..
> Anhang anzeigen 427155


Weil die Dinger fängig waren(sind) wie Sau.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum ich davon soviele habe..
> Anhang anzeigen 427155


Ich hab davon nur zwei.150 und 250 gr.
Habe immer tunlichst vermieden sie abzureissen .


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal was echt Sonderbares; ein leichter FZ.
Der hat die Größe des 22ers, wiegt aber bloß 15,1gr und ist gut 25 Jahre alt, also noch original DAM.. .
Auch die Farbgestaltung kenne ich so nicht.


----------



## eiszeit (24. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier mal was echt Sonderbares; ein leichter FZ.
> Der hat die Größe des 22ers, wiegt aber bloß 15,1gr und ist gut 25 Jahre alt, also noch original DAM.. .
> Auch die Farbgestaltung kenne ich so nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 427437
> ...


Der gestreifte kam 1992 auf den Markt und er wird normal mit einem Einzelhaken und Twisterschwänzchen gefischt.
Länge 45mm, Gewicht 16g


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Der gestreifte kam 1992 auf den Markt und er wird normal mit einem Einzelhaken und Twisterschwänzchen gefischt.
> Länge 45mm, Gewicht 16g


Du bist der Hammer....


----------



## alter Neusser (24. Dezember 2022)

Na das kann dir sagen, ich glaube das ist bei Anglern so ähnlich wie bei Frauen mit Schuhen. "rhinefisher, post: 5348998, member: 71542"]
Keine Ahnung warum ich davon soviele habe..
Anhang anzeigen 427155

[/QUOTE]


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

*So eine kleine Schachtel mit Dorsch-Pilkern ist mir auch noch übrig geblieben 

Der Sechskant ist ein Eigenbau  , 2 x DAM und die Orange Farbigen weiss ich nicht.*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier mal was echt Sonderbares; ein leichter FZ.
> Der hat die Größe des 22ers, wiegt aber bloß 15,1gr und ist gut 25 Jahre alt, also noch original DAM.. .


Die leichteren Blinker-Blechstücke wurden auch in Doppel-FZ verbaut, also zwei Stücke je mit einem Sprengring zusammengesetzt.
Mit den Doppel-FZ  habe ich allerdings nie was gefangen und die auch schon getrennt auf einzeln umgebaut!


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alte ABU...
> Anhang anzeigen 427154


Ist der Egon echt ? Sieht doch auch irgendwie nach einem Eigenbau aus


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> *So eine kleine Schachtel mit Dorsch-Pilkern ist mir auch noch übrig geblieben
> 
> Der Sechskant ist ein Eigenbau  , 2 x DAM und die Orange Farbigen weiss ich nicht.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427501


Mir war der ABU Sextett zu teuer. Einen habe ich mir mal für Mark und Fennich gekauft. Der ging mir dann aber am ersten Tag in der Ostsee verloren.
Ich hatte einen Freund der hatte 6Eckige VA Stangen auf Lager und das entsprechende Werkzeug für die Bearbeitung.
Da haben wir dann ein paar von den Teilen Kopiert.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ist der Egon echt ? Sieht doch auch irgendwie nach einem Eigenbau aus


Ja schon - der ist bloß furchtbar lädiert....


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwo hab ich noch nen Kleineren, der sieht genauso schlimm aus.. .


----------



## Michael.S (24. Dezember 2022)

Ein Effzett mus Silber oder Gold sein , mehr braucht mann nicht


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja schon - der ist bloß furchtbar lädiert....


Müsste dann ein sehr frühes Modell sein 
wegen der dürftigen Colorierung ?
Seit wann gibt es den denn ?


----------



## eiszeit (24. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Müsste dann ein sehr frühes Modell sein
> wegen der dürftigen Colorierung ?
> Seit wann gibt es den denn ?


Er kam 1965 auf den Markt.


----------



## zulu (24. Dezember 2022)

Die Egon die ich kenne waren immer vorn auf der Fläche deutlich gekennzeichnet und gemarkt.
Hatten breitere Farbstreifen und andere Farbe . Habe auch schon ganz blanke gesehen.
Diesen habe ich noch nie gesehen , daher meine Frage ob der echt ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Ist der Egon echt ? Sieht doch auch irgendwie nach einem Eigenbau aus


Oh ist das peinlich - Du siehst auf dem Bild, was ich nichtmal bemerke wenn ich das Ding in der Hand halte...
Du hast Recht; der ist auch nicht gemarkt...


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

Sieht aus wie Eigenbau.
Hab ich auch noch aus den Anfängen meiner Pilkerzeit.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sind zu verschenken. Als Abrissmaterial in Norge gut genug. Mit dem untersten orangen Plumbi hab ich vor Hirtshals einen Seehecht von 5.5 kg gefangen.
Der Skipper war damals ganz aus dem Häuschen und hat was von danske Rekord gefunkt. Allen anderen Booten hat er den Fisch gezeigt.


----------



## zulu (25. Dezember 2022)

Muss ja nicht schlecht sein, und peinlich schon gar nicht.
Es gibt ja auch Prototypen und erfunden hat den ABUrfabriken ja auch nicht unbedingt.
Das könnte doch ein noname Vorgänger sein, der von denen dann in Serie produziert wurde.
Auffallend gut gemacht finde ich oben das Ösenplättchen.
Was der EGON ja auch hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Auffallend gut gemacht finde ich oben das Ösenplättchen.
> Was der EGON ja auch hat.


Du, ich muss Dutzende von den Egons verangelt haben - ich hab nix gemerkt.
Ok, ohne Lesebrille...


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Dezember 2022)

Der ist auch unten rot lackiert..


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ein Effzett mus Silber oder Gold sein , mehr braucht mann nicht



Genauso und nicht anders



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikesch (27. Dezember 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ein Effzett mus Silber oder Gold sein , mehr braucht mann nicht


Muss heissen: Silber und Gold!
Konvexe Seite silberfarbig und die konkave Seite goldig.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Muss heissen: Silber und Gold!
> Konvexe Seite silberfarbig und die konkave Seite goldig.


Hallo,

richtig . So einer brachte mir auch, Anfang September, den 15 Kilo-Hecht.
Das schlechte daran ist: eine Steigerung wird schwierig werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (27. Dezember 2022)

Aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Aber nicht unmöglich.


Da bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Lajos1 da geht noch was, du alter Fuchs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum ich davon soviele habe..
> Anhang anzeigen 427155


Ich habe auch noch ein paar.









Die zwei rechts sind von DAN, die andern steht nichts drauf nur das Gewicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Lajos1 da geht noch was, du alter Fuchs.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo,

ja, gehen tut sicher noch was. Bin auch mit meinen Hechtfängen im Allgemeinen zufrieden. Ich habe ja auch nur von schwierig geschrieben . Aber die Luft wird bei solchen Größen halt dünner.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auch ein schöner kleiner Kunstköder von DAM aus den alten Zeiten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427123


 Die Dinger gab's im Osten auch, allerdings in schlichtem Silber mit einer Art roter Flosse gehalten.

 Ganz oben die erste und einzige batteriebetriebene Leuchtpose der DDR.
Ganz unten dann so'ne Art Wobbelblinker die, bei langsamer Führung, hin und her schlenkern. Auf die Teile haben sogar manchmal, damals auf Kunstköder als "unfangbar" geltende, Zander gebissen.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die Dinger gab's im Osten auch, allerdings in schlichtem Silber mit einer Art roter Flosse gehalten.
> 
> Ganz oben die erste und einzige batteriebetriebene Leuchtpose der DDR.
> Ganz unten dann so'ne Art Wobbelblinker die, bei langsamer Führung, hin und her schlenkern. Auf die Teile haben sogar manchmal, damals auf Kunstköder als "unfangbar" geltende, Zander gebissen.



Sehr schön, ist da ne Markung drauf.


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ist da ne Markung drauf.


Neee, leider nicht. Aber die Dinger hat, glaube ick, Germina auf den Markt geschmissen.
HIER ist mal 'n Foto, da ist er links oben in Originalverpackung drauf.
Wie man da dem Beitrag von Thomas Kalweit entnehmen kann, hießen die mit dem abgeknickten Blech "Wobbly-Blinker".
Wennste die für Deine umfangreiche Sammlung haben möchtest, schreib mir Deine Adresse, ick schicke sie Dir für lau.


----------



## Peter117 (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab' auch noch was - ist zwar nicht wirklich klein, aber eher außerhalb der üblichen Wahrnehmung und auch schon 40+. Cormoran hatte den so Ende der 70er im Programm - den gigantischen Plano 747.
War für mich als Butje natürlich unbezahlbar. Diesen habe ich vor rd. 15 Jahren von meinem alten Tackle- und Rutenbau-Dealer übernommen. Damals noch mit schickem altem Rutenbau-Gedöns drinne. Das ist allerdings längst den Weg allen Unbrauchbaren über die Bucht gegangen...
Jetzt ist nur noch ein wenig aktueller Bastelkram drin...


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2022)

*Opas Selbstgemachte Senker gefunden *


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2022)

zulu 

Sehe ich da auf dem Foto so ein Schnellwechselblei ?












Leider gibts solche Bleie nicht mehr, die haben wir meist hinter den Schwimmer gefischt und so den Köfi mit der Pose frei im Fluß angeboten.
2 dieser Bleie besitze ich zum Glück noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> zulu
> 
> Sehe ich da auf dem Foto so ein Schnellwechselblei ?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Glückwunsch. Ich habe da auch noch so ca. 3-5 davon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (31. Dezember 2022)

Die von DAM konnte man auch ganz leicht wechseln. Da fischte ich und fische noch gerne damit.


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2022)

Der Sepp: Sehe ich da auf dem Foto so ein Schnellwechselblei ?

Die gibt es scheinbar schon recht lange.
Ob der auf meinem Foto selbstgebraut ist kann ich nicht garantieren.
Ist aber eindeutig grob gegossen und manuell nachgearbeitet.


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit​Die gibt es scheinbar schon recht lange.
Was sagen Deine alten Kataloge ?


----------



## eiszeit (31. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> eiszeit​Die gibt es scheinbar schon recht lange.
> Was sagen Deine alten Kataloge ?


Kamen 1981 auf den Markt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2022)

Als schwerere Schnellwechselbleie zum Posenangeln (z. B. frei treibend mit Totköfi auf Hecht) verwende ich nach wie vor gerne die guten alten Katherinenbleie.

Stift mit dem breiten Ende nach unten, damit er beim Wurf-Einschlag etc. nicht rausgedrückt wird.

Sind sehr praktisch sowie schnurschonend und kosten meist auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die von DAM konnte man auch ganz leicht wechseln. Da fischte ich und fische noch gerne damit.


Die hab ich auch.
Das waren die Lieblingsbleie meines Dads.
Die gabs oben mit Kork Natur.
Und diese grün bemalten.


So ich hab nochmal paar Kleinteile.







Danyl kennt wohl jeder.





Die älteren Korkposen von D.A.M.
Hatte ich einige früher zum Hecht Fischen in allen großen.
Die geschlitzten waren fein zum schnellen Wechsel,gingen aber auch leicht ab.

Hier noch so ein Bleispinner.







Noch schöne Hardbaits aus Vergangenen Tagen.
Auch von D.A.M.







Die gabhs wohl in mehreren Größen.
Leider ist beim unteren schon die Schaufel gebrochen.
Hat jemand von Euch schonmal mit sowas gefischt,wo die Schaufel oben ist?

So zum Schluss noch ein Update meiner" legalen" Kleinteilvitrine im Wohnzimmer.






Grüße Michi


----------



## magut (31. Dezember 2022)

Hab auch so einen "wobbler "  meiner läuft nicht gut. Eher ein Teil zum aufheben  
An alle anderen- echt super was ihr danach für Schätze habt.
Danke fürs Zeiten


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch.
> Das waren die Lieblingsbleie meines Dads.
> Die gabs oben mit Kork Natur.
> Und diese grün bemalten.
> ...


Die Vitrine ist der Hammer. War die Korkpose in der Vitrine von mir? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Vitrine ist der Hammer. War die Korkpose in der Vitrine von mir?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja das ist deine lieber Jason  .
Unter Hochsicherheitsvorkehrungen darf sie auch ab und zu ans Wasser. 
Die hat ja schon einige schöne Karpfen gebracht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsschnur war in den 80ern DAMYL Imperial, kennt die noch jemand? Das war so eine graue Schnur, auch die teuerste! 
Die Tragkraftangaben waren bei der immer die höchsten...  

Echt der volle Überwahnsinn, was ihr zuhause (teils noch Originalverpackt) in euren Vitrinen, Schubladen und sonstigen Aufbewahrungsorten für Schätze habt....  
Vitamine für die Augen!


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja das ist deine lieber Jason  .
> Unter Hochsicherheitsvorkehrungen darf sie auch ab und zu ans Wasser.
> Die hat ja schon einige schöne Karpfen gebracht.


Siehst du, sie kam mir bekannt vor. Möge sie dich noch lange begleiten und dir noch so einige Fische bringen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Siehst du, sie kam mir bekannt vor. Möge sie dich noch lange begleiten und dir noch so einige Fische bringen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke.  
Das ist auch ein Meister Werk  .


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Januar 2023)

Eine Rarität, die wohl wenige noch kennen, hab ick hier in meinem Keller. Holger Menne's Raketenpose.
Die kam so um Anfang/ Mitte der neunziger Jahre auf den Markt. Eine Rakete für's Karpfenangeln ist 40cm lang, mit dem stolzen Eigengwicht von 56g und die kleinere Schwester zum Raubfischangeln bringt es auf 32cm mit einem Eigengewicht von 32g. Beide Posen sind innen hohl und darin wurde dann das restliche, die Pose noch tragende Blei samt Vorfach verborgen. Die Vorfachlänge beträgt bei der "langen" ca. 30cm und bei der "kurzen" ca. 25cm.
Die Wurfweiten mit den Dingern sind, mit dazu passender Rute, tatsache enorm. Einzig der gewaltige Schnurbogen der dann u.U. auf dem Wasser liegt, dämpfte die Freude etwas. 
Zum Hornfischangeln war die kleine Raubfischpose genial. Mit Heringsfetzen oder Fetzen von toten Stieren konnte man trockenen Fusses noch Weiten erreichen, die man sonst nur mit Hilfe einer Watbüx hinkriegte.
Die leidige Abdrift der Karpfenpose durch Schnurbogen und Wind kann man durch Überbleiung erreichen. Mit dem (selbstgebastelten aus Bleioliven) Blei kann man die Rakete dann praktisch "verankern" da das Blei ja dann am Boden liegt. Den Stopper muss man dann natürlich dementsprechend etwas länger einstellen.
Ick wundere mich immernoch warum die sich so relativ kurz im Handel gehalten haben. Na gut, die Karpfenrakete kostete, soweit ick mich erinnern kann, 12 DM wat aber gegen die Preise für heutige Kleinwobbels nur ein Klax ist.








Der Pilotbibbus der langen ist mir leider mal abgebrochen und in den Weiten des Universums verschwunden.


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsschnur war in den 80ern DAMYL Imperial, kennt die noch jemand?


Ick war, zu Ostzeiten, Wettkampfangler bis hin zur deutschen Meisterschaft. Nicht das ick unserer Leska bzw. Germina-Strippe nicht vertraut hätte aber für Wettkämpfe hatte ick mir von den, über "dunkle" Kanäle ergatterten Westmäusen, von Kraftfahrern des diplomatischen Corps die fast jeden Tag nach Westberlin fuhren, besagte DAM Damyl Imperial und auch noch die DAM Super Mimicry besorgen lassen.


----------



## eiszeit (2. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick war, zu Ostzeiten, Wettkampfangler bis hin zur deutschen Meisterschaft. Nicht das ick unserer Leska bzw. Germina-Strippe nicht vertraut hätte aber für Wettkämpfe hatte ick mir von den, über "dunkle" Kanäle ergatterten Westmäusen, von Kraftfahrern des diplomatischen Corps die fast jeden Tag nach Westberlin fuhren, besagte DAM Damyl Imperial und auch noch die DAM Super Mimicry besorgen lassen.


Diese Schnüre waren auch in Übersee sehr beliebt, insbesondere die regenbogenfarbige.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ick war, zu Ostzeiten, Wettkampfangler bis hin zur deutschen Meisterschaft. Nicht das ick unserer Leska bzw. Germina-Strippe nicht vertraut hätte aber für Wettkämpfe hatte ick mir von den, über "dunkle" Kanäle ergatterten Westmäusen, von Kraftfahrern des diplomatischen Corps die fast jeden Tag nach Westberlin fuhren, besagte DAM Damyl Imperial und auch noch die DAM Super Mimicry besorgen lassen.




Werner Du Querulant, warste also auch ein Sargnagel an der Verflossenen.


----------



## Thomas. (2. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Eine Rakete für's Karpfenangeln ist 40cm lang, mit dem stolzen Eigengwicht von 56g


von den Karpfenrakete gab es glaube ich 3 Gewichtsklassen 





die Karpfen ist 44,5cm


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Januar 2023)

Thomas. schrieb:


> von den Karpfenrakete gab es glaube ich 3 Gewichtsklassen
> die Karpfen ist 44,5cm


Bei meiner ist mal die erste Beschleunigungsstufe der Karpfen-Rakete ausgebrannt und weggeflogen, deshalb bißchen kürzer.  
Den Futter-und Markierungsklops kannte ick auch noch nicht. Danke. 
Selbst im Indernetz findet man kaum noch was über die Dinger, nur ein paar Beiträge aus irgend so einem Anglerboard.


----------



## carphunter 47 (2. Januar 2023)

Thomas. schrieb:


> von den Karpfenrakete gab es glaube ich 3 Gewichtsklassen
> Anhang anzeigen 428425
> 
> 
> ...


So eine Rakete wie auf dem Bild oben ganz rechts hab ich auch noch. Meine ist 44,5 cm  hat ein Gewicht von 56 gr.


----------



## heinzi (3. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Eine Rarität, die wohl wenige noch kennen, hab ick hier in meinem Keller. Holger Menne's Raketenpose.
> Die kam so um Anfang/ Mitte der neunziger Jahre auf den Markt. Eine Rakete für's Karpfenangeln ist 40cm lang, mit dem stolzen Eigengwicht von 56g und die kleinere Schwester zum Raubfischangeln bringt es auf 32cm mit einem Eigengewicht von 32g. Beide Posen sind innen hohl und darin wurde dann das restliche, die Pose noch tragende Blei samt Vorfach verborgen. Die Vorfachlänge beträgt bei der "langen" ca. 30cm und bei der "kurzen" ca. 25cm.
> Die Wurfweiten mit den Dingern sind, mit dazu passender Rute, tatsache enorm. Einzig der gewaltige Schnurbogen der dann u.U. auf dem Wasser liegt, dämpfte die Freude etwas.
> Zum Hornfischangeln war die kleine Raubfischpose genial. Mit Heringsfetzen oder Fetzen von toten Stieren konnte man trockenen Fusses noch Weiten erreichen, die man sonst nur mit Hilfe einer Watbüx hinkriegte.
> ...


Die Posen hatte ich auch mal. Ich hatte aber für meine Angelei nie einen wirklichen Grund oder Vorteil gegenüber einem Bleigewicht auf Grund gesehen. Geangelt habe ich in einem Baggerloch auf etwa 8 m Tiefe und in etwa 50 Meter Entfernung. Ich hatte mich immer gefragt, wo der beste Einsatz der Posen ist.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Januar 2023)

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen.
Es gab 1996: 2 Karpfenposen (36g und 54g), 2 Hechtposen (32g und 46g), dazu noch die Futter und Markierungsboje.
Ne spezielle Futterspirale und Boiliehalter waren auch im Angebot.


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Januar 2023)

eiszeit 
Nachgesehen, wo denn ? Im Darknet oder haste noch so uralte Kataloge ?  Man findet ja so gut wie nix mehr.



heinzi schrieb:


> Geangelt habe ich in einem Baggerloch auf etwa 8 m Tiefe und in etwa 50 Meter Entfernung. Ich hatte mich immer gefragt, *wo der beste Einsatz der Posen ist*.



Für mich eigentlich, wie schon erwähnt, hauptsächlich zum Hornfischangeln oder eben j.w.d. (janz weit draussen) wo dit aber auch nicht allzu tief war.  8m ist schon 'ne Ansage.
Im Flachen uff Bärsche mit Tauwurmstücken wenn die weit draussen über'm Kraut standen, war dit auch okay. Da war die Pose durch den Schnurbogen in Bewegung und driftete, die Bärsche standen druff. Naja und wenn die sich so'n Wurmstück einverleiben is denen dit Latte ob oben da einer gegen hält.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Nachgesehen, wo denn ? Im Darknet oder haste noch so uralte Kataloge ?  Man findet ja so gut wie nix mehr.


1996 ist ja nicht alt  .


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2023)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> 1996 ist ja nicht alt  .



Genau.
Die Mädels aus dem Jahrgang sind doch erst knackige 26.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Nachgesehen, wo denn ? Im Darknet oder haste noch so uralte Kataloge ?  Man findet ja so gut wie nix mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, nicht im Darknet. Du hast ja mit Mitte der 90 Jahre schon die halbe Lösung gehabt und die Marke Cormoran war ja auch klar. Da hab ich im Cormoran
Katalog 1995 nachgesehen und siehe da sie waren enthalten, zwar nur die Karpfenposen, aber 1996 waren sie dann enthalten wie geschrieben.


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Habe auch noch einen Motorradkatalog von 1990. Kann mich nicht davon trennen. Noch 36 Ostmärker uffn Tisch gelegt dafür.


----------



## Schilfsänger (3. Januar 2023)

Gab es in den frühen 90ern eine gelbe (oder Ocker) Telerute von Shakespeare oder Cormoran ? Ich rätsele hier seit Tagen,aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es Cormoran oder Shakespeare war. Die Rute wurde leider verborgt und kam nie wieder zurück.


Edit: Falsches Forum,büdde nach "Vintätsch" verschieben !


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Habe auch noch einen Motorradkatalog von 1990. Kann mich nicht davon trennen. Noch 36 Ostmärker uffn Tisch gelegt dafür.



Hein Gericke?


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hein Gericke?


Nee ,richtig von MOTORRAD der Zeitschrift. Mit den Motorradmodellen des Jahrganges .


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Habe auch noch einen Motorradkatalog von 1990.


Motorradkatalog ! Hier ? Dit is Blasphemie !!! 





Sowat woll'n wa hier sehen ! 
Hey, ick sehe gerade, so'ne Devondinger hab ick auch noch irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Januar 2023)




----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2023)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428547



Das sind ja fast genau die Ausgaben die ich vor ein paar Jahren bei ebay verkauft habe.


----------



## eiszeit (3. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind ja fast genau die Ausgaben die ich vor ein paar Jahren bei ebay verkauft habe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Gab es in den frühen 90ern eine gelbe (oder Ocker) Telerute von Shakespeare oder Cormoran ? Ich rätsele hier seit Tagen,aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es Cormoran oder Shakespeare war. Die Rute wurde leider verborgt und kam nie wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> Edit: Falsches Forum,büdde nach "Vintätsch" verschieben !


Also, ich hatte mal ne gelbe Tele- Spinnrute, mit schwarzen Kunststoffringen mit Porzellit-Einlagen. Die war aber Anfang der 80er gekauft und von Shakespeare... Kann sein, daß es die Serie bis Anfang der 90er gab.


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Januar 2023)

eiszeit 

 Sensationell Deine Kalendersammlung !
Als ick vor 10 Jahren die große Flatter aus dem Moloch Berlin jemacht habe, hab ick janze Jahrgänge der 50er,60er und 70er Jahre vom "Deutschen Angelsport" zum
Rumpelmännchen gebracht. Im nachhinein könnte ick mir jetzt dit Futter aus den Socken reissen. Obwohl, eigentlich waren dit aber auch nur Staubfänger.


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Januar 2023)

Ick wusste es, ick hatte da noch zwei Turbler, einen Devon und noch einen, darf man dit überhaupt noch sagen ohne gleich als Rassist zu gelten , DAM Indianer-Wobbler.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> darf man dit überhaupt noch sagen ohne gleich als Rassist zu gelten , DAM Indianer-Wobbler.



Wir sind doch unter uns und bei mir gibt es auch noch Negerküsse, so einen hatte ich auch mal war ich stolz wie Bolle drauf, nur irgendwann kam das unvermeindliche und der gute saß Bombenfest unter einer Brücke da war kein rankommen später haben wir festgestellt das da Wasserbaufließ verbaut worden war/ist...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2023)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> DAM Indianer-Wobbler.


Ich glaube da habe ich auch noch 1 oder 2 von. Waren zu meinem aktiven Spinnangelzeiten meine absoluten Lieblinge bei uns in der Aa (ein Polderähnliches Gewässer). Müsste die Kiste Mal durchschauen. Habe die schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr großartig reingeschaut weil ich diese Art von Angelei so gut wie nie mehr betreibe.


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> haben wir festgestellt das da Wasserbaufließ verbaut worden war/ist...


Aah wie reizend . Im OHK gibts da auch so eine Stelle. Auch " Hängerhölle" genannt.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Januar 2023)

First Nations Wobbler


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2023)

Hat jemand Infos zu der Rolle? War das mal was besseres oder eher günstige Klasse?
Hat diesen geilen Sound beim kurbeln wie man ihn von früher kennt. Schade, dass ich nicht der Vintage-Tackle Freund bin.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Januar 2023)

Seele schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu der Rolle? War das mal was besseres oder eher günstige Klasse?
> Hat diesen geilen Sound beim kurbeln wie man ihn von früher kennt. Schade, dass ich nicht der Vintage-Tackle Freund bin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428606


Ist ne einfachere Rolle (ab 1990) aus Graphite, damaligen Kosten 29,50 DM.
Ab 1991 konnte man die Rolle fertig bespult zu 29 DM kaufen.


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2023)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ist ne einfachere Rolle (ab 1990) aus Graphite, damaligen Kosten 29,50 DM.
> Ab 1991 konnte man die Rolle fertig bespult zu 29 DM kaufen.


Das war damals aber noch mehr Geld als heute  

Danke dir für die Infos.


----------



## Flatfischer (4. Januar 2023)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Gab es in den frühen 90ern eine gelbe (oder Ocker) Telerute von Shakespeare oder Cormoran ?



Wenn es eine honiggelbe Rute (schwarze Ringe mit weißer Einlage) war, dann Shakespeare.

Flatfischer


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> First Nations Wobbler



ich stell mir grad vor, im Angelladen "Ich hätte gern einen First Nation Wobbler" wie der Verkäufer guckt 
nu mal ernsthaft es kommt doch immer drauf an wie man was ausspricht und wie man sich verhält.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2023)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Gab es in den frühen 90ern eine gelbe (oder Ocker) Telerute von Shakespeare oder Cormoran ? Ich rätsele hier seit Tagen,aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es Cormoran oder Shakespeare war. Die Rute wurde leider verborgt und kam nie wieder zurück.


So eine


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Januar 2023)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> "Ich hätte gern einen First Nation Wobbler"


Ich habe einen 40cm langen "Indian Spirit" Wobbler....


----------



## Thomas. (5. Januar 2023)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 40cm langen


damit lässt sich Geld verdienen


----------



## Schilfsänger (5. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So eine
> Anhang anzeigen 428640
> Anhang anzeigen 428641



War eher dunkler. Ich muss mal bei den alten Fotos wühlen, evtl. habe ich noch ein Bild. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe!


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier so reinstellen darf , wenn nicht bitte löschen. Danke
https://fischundfang.de/der-flatterfisch-von-dam/


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2023)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> War eher dunkler. Ich muss mal bei den alten Fotos wühlen, evtl. habe ich noch ein Bild. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe!


Aber die dunkelgelbe Sportex Rute war es nicht??


----------



## Peter117 (5. Januar 2023)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> War eher dunkler. Ich muss mal bei den alten Fotos wühlen, evtl. habe ich noch ein Bild. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe!


Es gab noch die Omni-Serie von Shakespeare, die war etwas dunkler und hatte weiße Porzellitringe.
Abfotografieren meines 1980er Kinderzimmers hat's leider nicht so gebracht... (mittig unter dem Hut)


----------



## Peter117 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich hab noch 'nen Priest - auch an die 40 Jahre alt...




Das tolle daran: Der Schriftzug ist spiegelverkehrt - da kann man auf dem Fischkopp immer sehen, wer ihn gemeuchelt hat...


----------



## schlotterschätt (Freitag um 18:34)

Zu den DAM-Turblern hab ick noch einen interessanten Artikel von olle Kalweit gefunden. Wen's interessiert : Hier klicken !
Kiek an, die Franzosen hatten den schon vorher und 'n Ossi hat die aus Blechbüchsen nachgebaut.
Im improvisieren sind wir heute noch jut !


----------



## Schilfsänger (Freitag um 18:43)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber die dunkelgelbe Sportex Rute war es nicht??


 Nein. Die Rute hatte ich so um 1992 gekauft, möglicherweise hatte der Laden damals noch altes Zeug aus´m "Westen" bekommen. Der Griff war mit Tennisschlägerband umwickelt.


----------



## zulu (Montag um 13:49)

*Von mir noch etwas mit dem ich als junger Mann in der Adria und am Ebro auf Makrele und Stöcker gefischt habe.

Auch im Schaalsee habe ich damit auf Barsche und sogar Maräne gefischt.

Das Gumminuggi hat sich in den Jahren natürlich etwas verändert.

Sieht aus wie Speckschwarte und ist steinhart geworden.*
















*Hersteller unbekannt.*


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 14:44)

zulu schrieb:


> *Auch im Schaalsee habe ich damit auf Barsche und sogar Maräne gefischt*


Doch nicht etwa auch 1986-1988  ?
Da bin ich auf der anderen Seite immer mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## zulu (Montag um 15:03)

Schon 10 Jahre  früher.
Ich habe da in Hamburg Luruper Hauptstraße gewohnt
Als alle an die Plönerseen gefahren sind war mir das da zu voll.
Die Alternative war die kleine Ecke Holstein vom Schaalsee.
Die Grenze ging ja da durch.
Es war sehr gemütlich und ich war alleine dort.
 Hat ja jeder Angst gehabt erschossen zu werden wenn er abtreibt oder ihn die Kräfte verlassen.

Wochenkarte glaub ich 7 Mark , Ruderboot 3 Mark am Tag.
Die alte Fischersfruh die mir damals die Karte verkauft und das Boot geliehen  hat war immer hocherfreut wenn ich da aufgetaucht bin.


----------



## zulu (Montag um 16:30)

Wenn ich mir die Nuggis so ansehe muss ich natürlich an die Zeit zurückdenken.
Nicht nur die sind zur Schwarte geworden.
Damals war man noch unbeschwert jung und frisch
Heute nur noch :  Und ?

Ich hatte mir für wenig Geld im Hamburger Abendblatt eine DKW RT 250/2  Bj. 54 gekauft.
Das war mein erstes richtiges Motorrad nach meiner Herkules K50 RS-

Mit dem Ding dann mit 2 Bundeswehr Packtaschen dran, Knobelbecher für 10 Mark an,
Lederhose und Jacke aus der Rohstoffverwertung im Freihafen für 30 Mark
 Esbitkocher Henkelmann Wolldecke und 2 Dreiecksplanen eingepackt
büschen DAM Zeug dabei

von HH an Ratzeburg vorbei zum Schaalsee nach Seedorf an die Grenze
Unter Plane auf dem Boot gepennt ,an die Perle gedacht
und dann Cola , Brötchen Wurst und Ravioli auf dem Notkocher

Oh Mann

Was für eine sorgenfreie  Zeit


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 16:32)

zulu schrieb:


> Die Grenze ging ja da durch.
> Es war sehr gemütlich und ich war alleine dort.
> Hat ja jeder Angst gehabt erschossen zu werden wenn er abtreibt oder ihn die Kräfte verlassen.



Da wurde niemand erschossen.
Im Gegenteil . Wir haben mehrmals Abgetriebene oder Verirrte wieder zurück in den Westen, bis zur Bojenlinie begleitet.


----------



## zulu (Montag um 19:24)

Da war ich mir nicht so sicher
hat ja keiner genau was  gehört im Radio 
Ihr wart uns unheimlich


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 19:57)

zulu schrieb:


> Da war ich mir nicht so sicher
> hat ja keiner genau was  gehört im Radio
> Ihr wart uns unheimlich


Du brauchtest uns ja nicht den Rücken zudrehen.


----------



## Minimax (Montag um 22:01)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Motorradkatalog ! Hier ? Dit is Blasphemie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitteschön


----------



## Seele (Montag um 22:06)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> Anhang anzeigen 429263


Cooles Teil


----------



## Minimax (Montag um 23:05)

Seele schrieb:


> Cooles Teil


Ich hab grad mal ein bisschen drn geblättert. Abgesehen vom zeittypischen Sprachduktus und historisch bedingten Politismen (weniger als ich vermutet hatte) im Grunde eine bunte Artikelsammlung wie man sie auch heute noch in Verbandszeitschriften findet, Angeltips, Verbandsnachrichten, Kalender, Biologie etc.


----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 02:22)

Ich könnte mir selbst in den Arsch beissen.

Kistenweise  frühes West- Zeug gehortet und dann als iehbää kam 
alles verblockt ..in ganz Europa verteilt

ok, es war ein nettes Geld 
aber jetzt ist alles weg

hätte ich wenigstens die Bilder noch
aber blöd wie man war 
alles gelöscht
unauffindbar

Ich gehe zum_ Weinen_ in den Keller (zumwohl)

Vielleicht gibt es noch irgend Etwas


----------



## schlotterschätt (Dienstag um 11:08)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal ein bisschen drn geblättert. Abgesehen vom zeittypischen Sprachduktus und historisch bedingten Politismen (weniger als ich vermutet hatte) im Grunde eine bunte Artikelsammlung wie man sie auch heute noch in Verbandszeitschriften findet, Angeltips, Verbandsnachrichten, Kalender, Biologie etc.


Dazu möchte ick noch die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Titelbild von Johannes Breitmeier lenken, der ein begnadeter Tiermaler war.


----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 19:01)

*Schlecht war er nicht.
Aber sehr schlicht.

Gut für Hechte.

Und wieder ein Beispiel für einen Blinker 
der als Spinner bezeichnet wurde.

Mir ist er irgendwo mal hängen geblieben 
und nur dieses angeschimmelte  "Relict ist noch da.





*


----------



## eiszeit (Gestern um 14:07)

Auch ein nützliches Helferlein das man schon in den 50er Jahren kaufen Konnte.
Ein Hakenschutz für Kunstköder.




der rechte ist geschraubt (alt), die beiden anderen werden zusammengedrückt.




links: "Petri Heil", mit D.B.G.M




rechts: geschraubte Ausführung




Den "Secura" konnte man -in den 50ern-, 3 Stück zu 1,20 DM kaufen.


----------

